# Silver! Who Is On This Train?



## NoDrama (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone invest in silver? Thoughts, rants?

Personally I have done pretty well since buying a physical position in Sept of 2008, anyone else a silver bug?


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 6, 2011)

Where the hell do I buy silver lol. 

Do you invest because of the chances that the dollar will fail? And if that happens, who's to say I could buy food or gas etc. with silver? Sorry, I'd like to be prepared for the worst, but I just have no idea where to start.


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Mar 6, 2011)

trading in gold, silver, ect. is only profitable if you have the ability to invest a large amount of money into it and have someone who knows a significant amount about the market and where it's going to go. It's pretty useless for avg joe. Most people will see more profits from penny trades or putting your money in the hands of a large investment group. I've personally had constant gains every year from my investments and I've never had to do a thing. Just put in money when ever I have a couple bucks sitting around and check the account every few weeks to see how much I've made. The worst my account has ever done was a 1.2% gain back in '03 and it's been up and up since then. Posted 29.4% gains last year.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 6, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Where the hell do I buy silver lol.
> 
> Do you invest because of the chances that the dollar will fail? And if that happens, who's to say I could buy food or gas etc. with silver? Sorry, I'd like to be prepared for the worst, but I just have no idea where to start.


Two years of non-perishable food storage. At least three weeks of stored water (with a drop per gallon of chlorox (for preservation). Survival gear: hand-wind charge radio, wool clothing/blankets (wool can maintain heat even when soaking wet), basic medical supplies, flashlights, batteries, camping gear, coleman stove or equivalent equipment, etc.

Everyone should be doing this. It's only going to get worse folks. It's time to start preparing. There is a big Depression on the horizon. We have only seen the tip of the financial crisis iceberg. We're going into a second dip and then the bottom is going to drop out.


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Two years of non-perishable food storage. At least three weeks of stored water (with a drop per gallon of chlorox (for preservation). Survival gear: hand-wind charge radio, wool clothing/blankets (wool can maintain heat even when soaking wet), basic medical supplies, flashlights, batteries, camping gear, coleman stove or equivalent equipment, etc.
> 
> Everyone should be doing this. It's only going to get worse folks. It's time to start preparing. There is a big Depression on the horizon. We have only seen the tip of the financial crisis iceberg. We're going into a second dip and then the bottom is going to drop out.


Most major corporations and even small business (in my area at least) are all starting to hire again, I fail to see your logic behind this new depression. Home Depot is hiring like 23,000 seasonal workers, Kmart and Walmart both just announced plans to hire thousands, Kraft is expanding, AMD and Intel are both expanding operations within the US.

The only markets still hurting are those being kept alive by union workers because unions ask for ridiculous wages and cant afford to operate any more. The only thing I see happening in the near future is the death of unions.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm on the train...not heavily invested, but have a few hundred bucks in silver bullion that I bought in.....november I wanna say? Bought most of it then when it was at $20/oz ....but had purchased a few rolls of "junk silver" (pre 65 quarters) before that when the price was at $16-$17



so yea, to see the price hovering over $35/oz ATM....feels good...some solidarity  I've made a 100% "return" on the junk silver and a 75% "return" on the bullion...which I quote "return" because...all i'm aiming to do is retain value/purchasing power, which the dollar doesn't seem to be doing that well lol 


I've looked at some silver ETF's and mutual funds for a variety of minerals, but the stock market sketches me out... so much speculation and volatility caused by the big dogs at the top ya know. that and i'm only 24 (entering the workforce at the worst it's been since the depression) so it's hard to save/put aside money when it seems commodities will never stop rising but management is important


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 6, 2011)

ExDex1x1 said:


> Most major corporations and even small business (in my area at least) are all starting to hire again, I fail to see your logic behind this new depression. Home Depot is hiring like 23,000 seasonal workers, Kmart and Walmart both just announced plans to hire thousands, Kraft is expanding, AMD and Intel are both expanding operations within the US.
> 
> The only markets still hurting are those being kept alive by union workers because unions ask for ridiculous wages and cant afford to operate any more. The only thing I see happening in the near future is the death of unions.


Oh yeah let's hijack another thread to bash unions for something that was the fault of Wall Street and our wonderful Financial Institutions. Yes. Let's keep that going.


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Mar 6, 2011)

budsmoker87 said:


> I've looked at some silver ETF's and mutual funds for a variety of minerals, but the stock market sketches me out... so much speculation and volatility caused by the big dogs at the top ya know. that and i'm only 24 (entering the workforce at the worst it's been since the depression) so it's hard to save/put aside money when it seems commodities will never stop rising but management is important


 Commodities are only good if you have big bucks to invest. The way to win with the stock market is to diversify your portfolio and invest in every section of the market available. I have investments in electronics manufacturers, biotech research, small and large corporations, yadda yadda. Get yourself a good financial adviser and it's on fuckin auto pilot. 

I pay 7.5% of my profits to a financial adviser who does all the work for me. The dude just has thousands of clients and simply buys everyone the same stocks sells when necessary, I've only ever had 2 bad months where I posted a loss. I've had the same guy doing this for me since I was 14 and my parents got me started with $500 and now the account is up to just over a quarter mill in under 12 years (with my adding in funds along the way.) and thats going through the stock market crash from 9/11 and the shitstorm that followed. I've put in at least a dollar a day since I opened the account and if everything follows the same rate its been going I'll be shooting for a mill by the time I hit 30. Posted significantly higher gains than you could ever hope to get with a standard savings account, and there's no way you'd get this kind of growth with commodities.


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh yeah let's hijack another thread to bash unions for something that was the fault of Wall Street and our wonderful Financial Institutions. Yes. Let's keep that going.


The fault isn't with big corporations but with the regulations and loop holes that those corporations were allowed to exploit when the government and many other regulatory bodies were well aware of what was going on, combined with ridiculous loans being given out to people who had no means of making their payments back due to exorbitant interest rates and other schemes by big lenders to make a quick buck through repossessions. 

Coming from a family of union workers however, I'll gladly tell you that they're what's causing so many businesses to go overseas to operate. When you have to pay every single person on a construction crew $30+/hr of course you're going to go to India or Mexico where the same labor gets done at a much lower rate. 

Unions are going to be dismantled within the next 10 years I'd guarantee it. My dad went through 4 shops in the last 10 years because places can't afford to operate. Pipefitters union here is in deep financial shit and haven't even been able to make new hires in the last 2 years. No one gets in without knowing someone higher up the chain any more and the whole system is filled with corruption and golf playing dumb shits who don't have the financial know-how to run these organizations effectively. I've seen all 4 companies he worked for go under because the bosses were forced to bid below the actual cost of labor and materials just to be able to win the job. It's all going to burst very very soon.


----------



## redivider (Mar 6, 2011)

first, diversifying your portfolio doesn't guarantee good returns. if you invest in shit across 5 industries, your gonna loose your money...

the way to do good investing is to look at balance sheets and financial statements, and determining hwich company is going to do best.

the way to do really well investing is to have insider information. what sets apart the masters is the ability to not get caught, slip through the cracks... etc etc etc etc....


----------



## budsmoker87 (Mar 7, 2011)

these measure about the same on a value-scale...but that scale has been tilting in favor of good returns on silver. pictured is $140 in silver (half troy oz coins) stacked against ben's bills


----------



## Johnny Retro (Mar 8, 2011)

Its all about the company. You can invest in the hottest sector, but if you pick a shotty company, your not going to make any money. You judge a company by different valuation methods. (forward P/E, P/E, cash/shr, book/shr, short intrest, EPS, etc..) and also charts play a big role


----------



## budsmoker87 (Mar 29, 2011)

i sold 8.5 ounces of silver this past week, which I spent $200 on


got $340 for it (that's $25 over spot price)


i think we'll most likely see a silver pull-back over the next few weeks as countries struck by catastrophe dump some of their metals but i'm continuing to buy silver bullion/jewelry if i find good deals


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 29, 2011)

I buy every month regardless of price. Cost Averaging method. I try to spend $400-800 every month and have been doing this for the past 30 months after myfirst large initial purchase. Made a shit ton on Canadian junior mining stocks in the last 6 months. One of my Junior Silver Miners split 20 to 1 and then went on to gain 1,200% making my initial $300 investment worth $72,000 when I sold it. Since it was Canadian when I went to convert the cash to American I got the added bonus of 4% due to the weaker dollar.

If I were Japan and I had $1 trillion in US Treasuries sitting around I think i would sell those first before diggin into the rainy day fund.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Mar 29, 2011)

jeez nodrama... you mind me asking what you do for a living? just curious. also, how much physical silver do you own?'


I'm just a kid (without a career) and without a job even, right now...to be honest :/


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2011)

I can only teach you one thing, What you think of as money is just a piece of paper, it really has no value. Its what people will give you for those pieces of paper that has value, but only a few things hold their value over long periods of time. If you are looking for good junior miners, look for ones that are actually Producing a product, have lots of cash on hand and are trading under a 120 Million volume, also you want to find ones that are doing business in countries that are politically stable, not a good idea to invest in a Canadian miner who does all their mining in Iran or something. I Like Mexico and Peru myself, but I have made some good cash on a company that drills the seafloor looking for gold and silver too. 

Oil is another good thing to get into right now, as long as there are tensions in the Middle East you may as well play that trend. I purchased a Offshore Drilling Company that has only 1/3 of its eggs in offshore drilling, it does plenty of onshore and overseas onshore drilling. Its biggest competitor went bankrupt due to the gulf moratorium in drilling and my newly acquired company bought all of its assets for pennies on the dollar. 200% gains in less than 2 months.

You have to carefully watch a lot of news, and not the MSM, they mostly lie and only report on things after the fact anyway. You can make plenty of Money in the Forex markets, although I see the carry trade with the Yen coming to an end soon. Perhaps buying Swiss Francs would be a good bet, they are after all the most stable fiat currency in the world.

Learn about fractional reserve banking, how the Fed works, and how the US government funds itself. The treasury market can make you rich if you know how it all works, I don't know enough to foray into it myself.

My Gun collection has increased in dollar value 20% over the last 18 months.

Your going to lose money for a while until you figure things out, so start out small and build on your successes. It only takes one really good investment to make it all worth while.

I have a Degree in Business. I didn't learn any of these things in College.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the info. I was thinking about buying gold coins with whatever money I have left from my paycheck? I normally just stash the money but you got me thinking. I still have to do my homework before I start buying though.


----------



## xxEMOxx (Apr 2, 2011)

First of all, Silver is a great investment, I started buying bullion and the slv etf ( which by the way is backed by raw bullion just easier to trade then physical slv ) about a year ago at like $15 a oz. My plan at that point was to sell the units as singles and make my money on the s&h via ebay and the like. Well talking to a couple higher up metals brokers I have come to learn more about the market itself. Silver is recession proof, as well with the USA killing the dollar I mean its worth less than effin a canadian dollar now, and when japan drops some t-bills it will be worth less. 

People with money and power see silver and gold as a physically stable item. As well silver and gold are both used in large volume in new tech stuff.... and they have a fixed/limited supply...... not the dollar or even some stocks if the government wants more money they just run off more...... 

Silver is projected in the next year to jump to over $50 a oz. according to most metal brokers I know, I mean they must know something cause half of them are trying to pay me .50-$1 above spot on any given day for as much silver as they can get their greedy little joo hands on. 

I could go on writing out like a ton of other reasons silver is one of the better investment vechicles, inflationary protections and the like but I mean this is a stoner website not a financial one.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 5, 2011)

xxEMOxx said:


> First of all, Silver is a great investment, I started buying bullion and the slv etf ( which by the way is backed by raw bullion just easier to trade then physical slv ) about a year ago at like $15 a oz. My plan at that point was to sell the units as singles and make my money on the s&h via ebay and the like. Well talking to a couple higher up metals brokers I have come to learn more about the market itself. Silver is recession proof, as well with the USA killing the dollar I mean its worth less than effin a canadian dollar now, and when japan drops some t-bills it will be worth less.
> 
> People with money and power see silver and gold as a physically stable item. As well silver and gold are both used in large volume in new tech stuff.... and they have a fixed/limited supply...... not the dollar or even some stocks if the government wants more money they just run off more......
> 
> ...


Great Post, only one glaring mistake. SLV has no physical bullion, read your prospectus, you can NEVER get physical from them, EVER!! Read up a bit and see how the big hedge funds cannot even get physical from JPM, it doesn't exist. Instead Blythe Masters gives them up to an 80% premium to settle in cash. That bitch!!

If you really want to invest in a ETF that REALLY has physical bullion the only one is Eric Sprott's PSLV (Physical Silver)

Silver is WAY up the last week.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2011)

Silver is up another 10% since the last post. Gold at an all time high.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

the gas prices are on the rise and will set records which will cause people to nol onger afford their mortgages and another real estate crash ...the banks fail again....Government goes broke ON PURPOSE

metals other than LEAD are worthless....Carne has it right...AGAIN

Namaste'


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 11, 2011)

kicking myself for not jumping in at 35 on the double long etf on margin would have been huge !!


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2011)

Mellowman2112 said:


> kicking myself for not jumping in at 35 on the double long etf on margin would have been huge !!


So what is stopping you from getting in now at $41?

FYI ETF Silver is only paper silver, you don't actually own any silver and can never take delivery.


----------



## theinhibitor (Apr 11, 2011)

ExDex1x1 said:


> trading in gold, silver, ect. is only profitable if you have the ability to invest a large amount of money into it and have someone who knows a significant amount about the market and where it's going to go. It's pretty useless for avg joe. Most people will see more profits from penny trades or putting your money in the hands of a large investment group. I've personally had constant gains every year from my investments and I've never had to do a thing. Just put in money when ever I have a couple bucks sitting around and check the account every few weeks to see how much I've made. The worst my account has ever done was a 1.2% gain back in '03 and it's been up and up since then. Posted 29.4% gains last year.


sorry just have to call bullshit on this...
29.4% gain is ridiculous and no financial manager has these kind of returns except the ones that scam people. any 101 business course in college teaches this and I am an applied math major working as an actuarial analyst. i don't understand why others online feel the need to embellish everything about themselves and half of it is clearly fake


----------



## theinhibitor (Apr 11, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> I buy every month regardless of price. Cost Averaging method. I try to spend $400-800 every month and have been doing this for the past 30 months after myfirst large initial purchase. Made a shit ton on Canadian junior mining stocks in the last 6 months. One of my Junior Silver Miners split 20 to 1 and then went on to gain 1,200% making my initial $300 investment worth $72,000 when I sold it. Since it was Canadian when I went to convert the cash to American I got the added bonus of 4% due to the weaker dollar.
> 
> If I were Japan and I had $1 trillion in US Treasuries sitting around I think i would sell those first before diggin into the rainy day fund.


Once again it seems I need to hammer some logistics into people who apparently like to lie:
Commodity rise and fall very slowly, so saying you made %1200 on silver is false. Oh and I just looked up canadian silver values on wolfram's mathematica for the last 150 years so if you invested that 300 dollars back in 1869, then sure, you might have made a total of 45,672.22 depending on which mine you chose.
my father has been working as a successful financial analyst for a while and only once in his life has he made more than 300% on his returns for any given stock, option, put, etc. and that was back in the 1990's when the biotech industry blossomed.

lies lies lies, i dont understand why people are so dishonest.
and the funniest line of them all:
"I buy every month regardless of price. Cost Averaging method."

Thats a pretty dumb method. If I ran a investment group like that I would be glad to break even let alone make ur supposed 1200% over stocks that have this headline in the news right now "But the best-managed junior gold mining fund in Canada is down more 20% from its all-time high.

Oh and conversion from american to canadian dollars would require a fine from any bank. That and the fact that over this 6 months period the monetary ratio between the canadian and us dollar moved about .8, so what you mean to say is that you lost 4% right?

I could go on and on about some clowns here


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2011)

ghettoxginger said:


> Can you even buy silver brick? And where


Local coin shops, gun shows, APMEX, E-Bay, Online Smelters, Online Mints. Physical silver costs more to buy than the paper price.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 11, 2011)

theinhibitor said:


> Once again it seems I need to hammer some logistics into people who apparently like to lie:
> Commodity rise and fall very slowly, so saying you made %1200 on silver is false. Oh and I just looked up canadian silver values on wolfram's mathematica for the last 150 years so if you invested that 300 dollars back in 1869, then sure, you might have made a total of 45,672.22 depending on which mine you chose.
> my father has been working as a successful financial analyst for a while and only once in his life has he made more than 300% on his returns for any given stock, option, put, etc. and that was back in the 1990's when the biotech industry blossomed.
> 
> ...


As far as the Cost averaging method, I am not purchasing stocks , I am purchasing physical silver. I would have to agree that buying stocks averaging the cost would be pretty stupid.

If commodities rise so very slowly why has my gold gone up 500% in 10 years, Why has my silver gone up 900% in the same period? why has silver made 100% gains in the last 10 months?

Guess what? You can do currency exchanges on a E-trade account with no penalty or conversion fee. You would never pay a fine as you like to call it, a fine is for when you have committed a misdemeanor or broken a rule of some kind.

Here is the value of a US Dollar in Canadian. http://www.forex.com/currency-pairs-public-charts.html?cp=USDCAD
6 months ago a US dollar was worth $1.02 in Canadian. today a US Dollar is worth $.96. a difference of almost 8% ( It went down the last couple days). I think you are misreading the Forex chart and have it backwards.

Price of SLW When I purchased it after the crash. I got in at $4.65. today my SLW is worth $44.11. 946% gain. And that is just one example. Try one of the Penny stocks, I made even more on some of them. EPL was at $.07 when I purchased, sold at $1.11 that's a 1,546% gain.

You only need a few big winners to make all your losers fade away.

But hey, you are sure to gain plenty of respect and friends that adore you if you just call everyone who has done well for himself a liar.

Did a search......




No results found for *But the best-managed junior gold mining fund in Canada is down more 20% from its all-time high.* So pray tell, what is the best managed junior mining *FUND* in Canada?

FYI A Fund is not a stock. I do not invest in funds. Diversification is a sure way to the poor house.

in 1986 if you had spent $106 on Microsoft stock and held that stock for exactly 20 years know how much it would be worth? $1, 472,000


----------



## beardo (Apr 12, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> So what is stopping you from getting in now at $41?
> 
> FYI ETF Silver is only paper silver, you don't actually own any silver and can never take delivery.


 If you have money the best option is to take a futures contract and demand delivery, the future price is lower than the current price and most people who are involved never get silver, they only have it on paper, it is when you have the actual silver that matters and the more people who realize this and take delivery the higher the price will go


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 13, 2011)

beardo said:


> If you have money the best option is to take a futures contract and demand delivery, the future price is lower than the current price and most people who are involved never get silver, they only have it on paper, it is when you have the actual silver that matters and the more people who realize this and take delivery the higher the price will go


 You cannot demand delivery, the only people who can demand delivery are those that have at least 1,000 contracts. Read the prospectus. 1,000 contracts is 7 million ounces of silver, each contract is 7,000 ounces.


----------



## beardo (Apr 13, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> You cannot demand delivery, the only people who can demand delivery are those that have at least 1,000 contracts. Read the prospectus. 1,000 contracts is 7 million ounces of silver, each contract is 7,000 ounces.


 Like I said...If you have the money. I'm thinking it wouldn't be to hard to get together groups of 5,000 investors with 60,000$ each to start taking delivery....and everyone will already have turned profit by the time the silver arrives.....unbeatable


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 13, 2011)

Shit I got in at about $17. an oz and started buying 100 oz bars. And Silver eagles. By the roll (of 20)
silver is outperforming gold by a mile.


----------



## beardo (Apr 13, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Shit I got in at about $17. an oz and started buying 100 oz bars. And Silver eagles. By the roll (of 20)
> silver is outperforming gold by a mile.


 I will Rep that, I guess you really don't need Rep though-Because You've Got Silver!


----------



## beardo (Apr 15, 2011)

And it's had further gains today


----------



## beardo (Apr 15, 2011)

It is taking off like a rocket better get on board before the ship sets sail into space


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 15, 2011)

post deleted by Mr Neutron


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 15, 2011)

Buy silver etf's but you'll still paymincome tax on it.
Buy bullion in ur own country. Call around. Get prices and get in. Youll kick yourself if u don't. So wit if u only make a buck instead of two. If u figure into equation the inflation that eats away at ur currencies value then u come out a winner.


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 15, 2011)

ExDex1x1 said:


> Most major corporations and even small business (in my area at least) are all starting to hire again, I fail to see your logic behind this new depression. Home Depot is hiring like 23,000 seasonal workers, Kmart and Walmart both just announced plans to hire thousands, Kraft is expanding, AMD and Intel are both expanding operations within the US.
> 
> The only markets still hurting are those being kept alive by union workers because unions ask for ridiculous wages and cant afford to operate any more. The only thing I see happening in the near future is the death of unions.


Agreed.

especially on the union issue. 
the unions have turned into top heavy overhead eating nightmares where seniority determines whether or not you get a job, not experience nor ability.

ridiculous....


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 15, 2011)

Less than .2% of the Worlds population invests in silver, lots of room for growth! The last time Silver was in this price range, people in Russia nor China could invest in silver, there is a huge run up that has yet to materialize. When you see prices going up $5 a day , then start worrying about getting out, until then enjoy the ride and hope that they can bring the price down again so we can all buy more.


----------



## obamasmokesweed (Apr 16, 2011)

i have 1179 grams of 925 silver can anyone tell me what is the least $$ i should take for it


----------



## budsmoker87 (Apr 16, 2011)

1179 grams of silver divided by 31 grams per troy ounce= 38 troy ounces of silver....times $43/troy oz= metal value of $1,634


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, bud costs more than silver...


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2011)

budsmoker87 said:


> 1179 grams of silver divided by 31 grams per troy ounce= 38 troy ounces of silver....times $43/troy oz= metal value of $1,634


 92% so you have further math to do. $1,634 * .92= $1503.28


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 16, 2011)

i used to cast jewelry. i lost it to a fire. i have about 5 or 6 lbs of .999 silver and about the same in .925 sterling. fortunately my casting equipment was someplace eklse. i paid 6 or 7 bucks a troy. im hangin on it.


----------



## Goldowitz (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought mine when it was between $12-15 an oz. Still have all of it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Apr 17, 2011)

Pushing the button Monday. As far as physical goes I dont think any serious meltdowns are coming until next year if ever and I decided to option the etf for added leverage if I just get physical I cant get the leverage I want. IF this budget balancing thing gets real traction I will reverse and buy puts, but I think silver will double again before that happens especially if we get a QE3



Mellowman2112 said:


> kicking myself for not jumping in at 35 on the double long etf on margin would have been huge !!


So what is stopping you from getting in now at $41?

FYI ETF Silver is only paper silver, you don't actually own any silver and can never take delivery. 



theinhibitor said:


> sorry just have to call bullshit on this...
> 29.4% gain is ridiculous and no financial manager has these kind of returns except the ones that scam people. any 101 business course in college teaches this and I am an applied math major working as an actuarial analyst. i don't understand why others online feel the need to embellish everything about themselves and half of it is clearly fake


Dude you should look up the numbers before calling bs


NoDrama said:


> So what is stopping you from getting in now at $41?
> 
> FYI ETF Silver is only paper silver, you don't actually own any silver and can never take delivery.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 18, 2011)

$43.50 today, what will tomorrow bring? $1500 gold.


----------



## beardo (Apr 19, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> $43.50 today, what will tomorrow bring? $1500 gold.


 I can't wail untill some big investors start getting in and investment and industrial start really fighting for above ground supply


----------



## beardo (Apr 20, 2011)

Why is Silver still so cheap?


----------



## beardo (Apr 21, 2011)

It just passed 46$ soon we might see new all time price highs.
When will people start buying? 50$ 75$ 100$ why isn't Silver making headlines with it's recent gains? it seems that most people are oblivious.


----------



## secretweapon (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been on the train for awhile, silver is the new gold.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 21, 2011)

I got 350 oz and I wanna buy more but I'm spending so much money on this grow. Shit I even cashed in some stocks.
I did good with ZAGG last year. Doubled my money. And PPO. Thank you for the come up. 
I'm good on gold. For now at least. Silver? Idk. Shit it was only 10 bucks just a short time ago. I know the silver market is manipulated like a mthr fkr, mb that's keeping it from shooting into the stratosphere.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 21, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Two years of non-perishable food storage. At least three weeks of stored water (with a drop per gallon of chlorox (for preservation). Survival gear: hand-wind charge radio, wool clothing/blankets (wool can maintain heat even when soaking wet), basic medical supplies, flashlights, batteries, camping gear, coleman stove or equivalent equipment, etc.
> 
> Everyone should be doing this. It's only going to get worse folks. It's time to start preparing. There is a big Depression on the horizon. We have only seen the tip of the financial crisis iceberg. We're going into a second dip and then the bottom is going to drop out.


See Collapse. Rent it from Netflix.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 21, 2011)

You don't need clorox to preserve water, you can preserve water with silver. Bacteria cannot live in the presence of Silver. Science still does not know exactly why.

Get a Reverse Osmosis water system with extra filters and membranes, a solar panel and a water pump.

Silver is at $46.35


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey nodrama, you ever buy silver/gold online? I was looking at APMEX. And what's better, gold/silver eagles or bars?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 21, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Get a Reverse Osmosis water system with extra filters and membranes, a solar panel and a water pump.


Where'd you get your setup if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## beardo (Apr 21, 2011)

The case for 15,000$ gold
[youtube]m7hzFugOoqQ&playnext=1&list=PL51E205FA8CB677B9[/youtube]


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 22, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Where'd you get your setup if you don't mind me asking?


 The water pump is a Magdrive 30 watt class 2 pump. Operates on 120v. The RO system is a whirlpool undersink kit ( http://www.waterfiltersfast.com/Whirlpool-WHER25-Reverse-Osmosis-Water-Filtration-System_p_289.html?gdftrk=gdfV23025_a_7c839_a_7c2519_a_7cWHER25 ), Built the solar panel myself its a 100 watt nominal PV, I made out of individual solar cells. Got a deepcycle 1100 amp 24v battery with a charge controller and 120v power inverter all setup. If the battery is fully charged I can run the pump for a week straight, but it runs fine off the PV alone. (PV= Photo Voltaic IE solar panel) . Takes the RO system about 2 hours to make 4 gallons. The whole system weighs over 100 pounds, not something you are gonna pack along hiking. When we go camping we can run the laptop, the RO System and two 8 watt CFL bulbs indefinitely as long as the sun comes up everyday.

Any silver you can get is good silver APMEX is a decent place to get it, never heard of anyone having a problem with them.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 22, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> The water pump is a Magdrive 30 watt class 2 pump. Operates on 120v. The RO system is a whirlpool undersink kit ( http://www.waterfiltersfast.com/Whirlpool-WHER25-Reverse-Osmosis-Water-Filtration-System_p_289.html?gdftrk=gdfV23025_a_7c839_a_7c2519_a_7cWHER25 ), Built the solar panel myself its a 100 watt nominal PV, I made out of individual solar cells. Got a deepcycle 1100 amp 24v battery with a charge controller and 120v power inverter all setup. If the battery is fully charged I can run the pump for a week straight, but it runs fine off the PV alone. (PV= Photo Voltaic IE solar panel) . Takes the RO system about 2 hours to make 4 gallons. The whole system weighs over 100 pounds, not something you are gonna pack along hiking. When we go camping we can run the laptop, the RO System and two 8 watt CFL bulbs indefinitely as long as the sun comes up everyday.


Very cool. Thanks man.


----------



## GanjaneticallyBlessed (Apr 22, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Wow, bud costs more than silver...


This is why they call marijuana green gold.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 22, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Wow, bud costs more than silver...


I may have spoken too soon. At the rate silver is rising, it could pass weed in terms of $$$. Then again, weed is way overpriced anyway.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 23, 2011)

Shit I feel like a Conductor on the Silver Bullet,,,,,,,

Buy ins on physical bullion over the years,,,,,

$3.78
$5.23
$7.77
$8.45
$11.70
$14.75
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Last buy in was at $32.25

Might grab some more at 51.50 and hold from there.

I'm gonna see $75 an ounce in my lifetime or better.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Apr 25, 2011)

wow...shot up at $49...that's like a $3 jump within 24 hours...


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 26, 2011)

Its whipsawing right now, options expiration. . Kind of had a 2 fold thing happen, options expired at about the same time as it hit all time new high overseas and you had a bunch of profit takers.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 27, 2011)

Buy it under $50.00

If the price drops to $30.00 an oz, double up and cost average down that higher priced silver.

Up's and down's. Buy the dips and sell the highs guys.

Silver under $50.00 is a bargain. Inexpensive to get into. A great learning tool. The bulk of my buy in's were under $17.00

Friend's all said poo poo.

And I've quit preaching to em.

Remember to take some profit out once you hit your numbers. Roll that profit into Gold at any price and hold it. I've bought Gold at under $300.00 an oz and up to $900.00 an oz, look at it today. And I believe I will see $2,500.00 an oz in my lifetime or better. Silver? My eyes set on $75.00, some out there that are smarter than me say $150.00 an oz.

What the hell, all of us in here knows that money grows on trees. Right?


Good planning and lil' bit of luck,,,,,,,,,,,,

Hope y'all hit it.

bb57


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lovin that all time high on gold.
$20 + up in a day.

Buy that silver before she goes over $50.
It'll be a ride.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Still sitting on mine,,,enjoing the Ride,,,But the prices IMO are to high to buy unless you get a great deal from uniformed coin holder's or crack heads. lol.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 27, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Anyone invest in silver? Thoughts, rants?
> 
> Personally I have done pretty well since buying a physical position in Sept of 2008, anyone else a silver bug?


I was when I was making money..... I bought lots of junk silver at about 10 buck an ounce. If I had extra money lying around I would have the bug again. I do buy sterling when it is been liquidated at stores. I have found 2 ounce (the good silver) necklaces for 5 buck. I bought the whole rack. LOL


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 27, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Still sitting on mine,,,enjoing the Ride,,,But the prices IMO are to high to buy unless you get a great deal from uniformed coin holder's or crack heads. lol.


There are those out there. 

I've bought from the same guys since the 70's. Been in the back room of their store and have been able to pick up some really nice silver and gold pieces with little or no premium over spot.

But again, bullion is my preferred purchase.

Important to get started at any price and learn a lil about the markets.

Do well and prosper.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well in 2006 started collecting proof's I was going to get on buying American eagle bullion roll's and regret i did not,,,Now I can't afford them ha ha,,,But if i can pick up some old coin's cheap from people locally I sure do! But even my mint state proof's surpassed what I paid


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 27, 2011)

Bernanke gave his speech and silver went up 3 dollars in 3 hours. LOL No QE3, but interest rates are to remain super low, which means gold and silver are going to still go up.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope you guys bought the dip. 49.03 on kitco
Gold 1533.09!!!!!!!!!!!

It breaks 50, you'd better be strapped in and ready for a ride.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Apr 28, 2011)

look at the last 7-8 years that silver has gained almost 10-fold... this train left the station a looong time ago. unless you got some SERIOUS dough to throw at silver, you've already missed this trend


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 28, 2011)

budsmoker87 said:


> look at the last 7-8 years that silver has gained almost 10-fold... this train left the station a looong time ago. unless you got some SERIOUS dough to throw at silver, you've already missed this trend


 You haven't missed anything, lots of room left for making profit.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Apr 28, 2011)

nodrama i tend to agree with you on almost everything...not in this case though. what makes you so sure there'll be such a strong buyers market when silver hits $75...or even $100, an ounce?


----------



## beardo (Apr 28, 2011)

budsmoker87 said:


> nodrama i tend to agree with you on almost everything...not in this case though. what makes you so sure there'll be such a strong buyers market when silver hits $75...or even $100, an ounce?


 What else will they do? they have to buy. Industry needs silver and now that the investment has turned profits the demand for bullion will increase exponentally as the price rises and it makes news and more people want bullion. The costs of mining and refining are forever increasing for many different reasons and their in a finite amount of silver and it is actually consumed. What other thing costs less today than it did in 1979? Silver is a great buy.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Apr 28, 2011)

i don't think wide-scale industrial manufacturers of electronics and such will come knocking on your door offering bids for your bullion so that they can melt it and use it for industrial application lol...sorry beardo, that shit made me laugh


----------



## beardo (Apr 28, 2011)

budsmoker87 said:


> i don't think wide-scale industrial manufacturers of electronics and such will come knocking on your door offering bids for your bullion so that they can melt it and use it for industrial application lol...sorry beardo, that shit made me laugh


 They do every other year, I don't see why this one would be any different.
A good amount of the worlds silver supply comes from scrap silver and recovered silver, the existing above ground supply. They are unable to mine enough each year to cover demand so they put ads on T.V. and in news papers to sell your silver and they buy it from pawn shops and this has been going on for years and that is how it is today, and that's been with very little investment demand for silver bullion, I would expect many new investors just bu looking at how the price has risen and any investment demand will further increase the price and leave industry paying more for their silver.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Apr 28, 2011)

*shrugs* 


...if you say so...


i'm just saying...unless you want to throw $5k MINIMUM at silver right now, don't even bother. the shares are getting high and the precious physical silver market is like gold- you find good deals & bad deals, crooks in every trade...some will charge hefty premiums, others will give bulk discounts w/lower premiums....some will try to rip you off when they buy back, offering you under spot price. I've seen it all happen in this trade. you really never know what the buyers market will be like, but yes i've read all the same about silvers practical industrial uses. Always wanted to try colloidal silver. 

somebody posted a thread in this section on lithium, that was interesting...any developments in that technology?


----------



## budsmoker87 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm still holding silver...glad to see it rising. every now and then i need to "liquidate" some funds and chase the commodities game. You know- personal investments that'll return future profit. so long as these twisters keep devastating the southern regions, we can bank on the produce from that area rising significantly. That is sheer devastation in Alabama & all over


shit i'm stoned


*shrugs* 


couldn't imagine a tornado spinning around my house. thank god for NE


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 28, 2011)

They were Bad storm's no Doubt,,,But NE is fucking so cold,,,sorry of topic. 

Silver is meant to be bought and sold and it's almost at a record high,,,You gotta figure the bottom will drop sooner or later as in the past?


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 28, 2011)

How does the market price of silver relate to how much you can expect to pay for, say, an ounce. In other words, online it tells me today it's worth $48.43, so what could one expect to pay for an ounce at a dealer?


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess it varies? but i 'd guess a couple to few dollar's over spot? The more the better in deal's,,,I have no Idea what coin shop's charge? actually Ebay is a pretty good determiner IMO.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Apr 28, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> They were Bad storm's no Doubt,,,But NE is fucking so cold,,,sorry of topic.
> 
> Silver is meant to be bought and sold and it's almost at a record high,,,You gotta figure the bottom will drop sooner or later as in the past?


 
this is where i disagree...there is no "past" you can equate what is occuring today with

it's unprecedented.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> How does the market price of silver relate to how much you can expect to pay for, say, an ounce. In other words, online it tells me today it's worth $48.43, so what could one expect to pay for an ounce at a dealer?


$2-$3 over spot at diff dealers for bullion or canadian maples and such...older "junk silver" has lower premiums...buy bulk and typically recieve lower bulk-rate premium discount.


go online though...or check out flea markets/yard sales and such


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 28, 2011)

budsmoker87 said:


> $2-$3 over spot at diff dealers for bullion or canadian maples and such...older "junk silver" has lower premiums...buy bulk and typically recieve lower bulk-rate premium discount.
> 
> 
> go online though...or check out flea markets/yard sales and such


So, while in the bank today on other business, on a whim I asked if they sold silver coins. Yes, they do... how much? 480 pesos for 1 ounce, .999... at today's exchange rate equates to $41.75, that would be a pretty good deal, right?


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry guys,

I had to take some profit today.

This bullet has been giving me some great fun, and now profit.

I've been hemorrhaging cash and needed to get some greenbacks out.

I'm still in it, and will be, but you have to take profits here and there.

bb57


----------



## beardo (Apr 28, 2011)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> I had to take some profit today.
> 
> ...


keep buying between 50 and 60 because soon this will seem like it was a great time to get a bargain.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 29, 2011)

They have used more silver than has been mined for 60 years now. There is no government or central bank anywhere that carries silver. The USA had 5 billion ounces of silver stored away in 1970, now it has ZERO.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 29, 2011)

I just came back from yet another trip to the bank. Today is the last day for that price, Monday it goes to 600 pesos ($52.17 US) They only have 74 left. The bank across the street has none. Others were in there buying also. I know it's not a steal, but it seems pretty good.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 29, 2011)

Its really good, my dealer charges 15% for Eagles/maples/kookaburra/philharmonics , 8% for rounds and 3% for Junk.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Apr 29, 2011)

These coins are on amazon.com for $83 _Mexican State Commemoratives_


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 30, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Its really good, my dealer charges 15% for Eagles/maples/kookaburra/philharmonics , 8% for rounds and 3% for Junk.


Find another dealer. 15% on e/m/k/p?????? fuck, thats 7 bucks to break even. He's making some nice jack off you.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 30, 2011)

Why would I pay such a high premium?

Ag is Ag. An oz is an oz. I can buy two oz's at that price.

I Buy bullion.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 30, 2011)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Why would I pay such a high premium?
> 
> Ag is Ag. An oz is an oz. I can buy two oz's at that price.
> 
> I Buy bullion.


You can buy 2 ounces of .999 fine silver for $55? I think you are embellishing a bit there bud. 

APMEX buys eagles at $3 over spot, perhaps you were unaware.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 30, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> You can buy 2 ounces of .999 fine silver for $55? I think you are embellishing a bit there bud.
> 
> APMEX buys eagles at $3 over spot, perhaps you were unaware.


Follow the link to the coin 83.00

and do your cost average formula. The majority of my silver was bought under 8.00

So if I bought lets say 100 oz's at 8.00 and then waited til it reached 49.00 and then bought another 100 oz's.

What be be my average cost per oz on those two hundred oz's?

I'll wait over her for the answer.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 30, 2011)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Follow the link to the coin 83.00
> 
> and do your cost average formula. The majority of my silver was bought under 8.00
> 
> ...


No you said you CAN go buy 2 ounces for that price. CAN means in the present. There is no dealer that exists who will sell you 2 ounces for $55, none.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 30, 2011)

NoDrama,

Before this turns into a pissing match I'll put it this way.

My way works well for me and mine. It's doing rather nicely when my average bullion buy in is well below $10.00 per oz.

I've bought as high as 32.25 and made money on that bullion when it was sold on thursday. And I will continue to make a decent profit on silver
while I hold and sell and buy at the right times.

If I'm wrong on silver I'll let the Gold do it's thing. 

Hope you make some serious cake on the silver.

bb57


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 30, 2011)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> NoDrama,
> 
> Before this turns into a pissing match I'll put it this way.
> 
> ...


Im in the same boat as you, except I won't sell my silver until it hits $100 per ounce, and then I will probably trade 25% of it in for Gold, sell 25% and then sell the other half over time if interest rates have risen by then. If rates have not risen, then I will probably trade for gold and hold the majority. My cost average is very low, I bought 2800 ounces at $9.40, since then I have spent between $1,000 to $1200 per month on silver and gold for cost averaging over the last 30 months. My last purchase was for $42. Next week its going to cost about $52. The last time I sold silver was in 1980.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (May 1, 2011)

So then we are on the same chapter just different pages.

Like I said I've been in it since the 70's.

A lil bit of profit taking here and there makes it all the better.

I'll buy and sell silver but only buy and hold Gold.

Do well with it and prosper. Have fun with the up's and down's. 

Greed is a mothafucking Redheaded woman on the rampage that won't shut up.

I know, I've been bitten by both.

I did not pay attention.
So,
I had to pay the tuition.

peace and profits


----------



## beardo (May 2, 2011)

The silver train is about to take off, Time to get in before it tops 50$


----------



## NoDrama (May 3, 2011)

The big Banks are running for the hills, they have reduced their short positions by 30% in an attempt to cover. They are levered 100 to 1, they only need to lose 2% of their capital to go bankrupt, in which case I am sure they will get bailed out and the public will have to buy even more debt.


----------



## NoDrama (May 3, 2011)

The COMEX just raised Margin limits again for the 3rd time in 2 weeks and the 5th time this year. They only had to raise it once back in 1980 to dissolve the Hunt Bros position. Soon the COMEX will be exposed for actually having no silver to back its positions. When that happens you will see the physical price jump far above the paper price. Everything the Shorts do to try and run this market down is only tightening the noose around their necks. The more they suppress the price, the more buyers who jump in and buy the dip.


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 3, 2011)

Made 20k off of shorting silver these past 2 days weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. keep on inflating this bubble people, the huge fall coming in due time will make me rich


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (May 4, 2011)

$40.93--------------

How low will she go????????????

Buy the dips.............


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 4, 2011)

My plan was to buy 1000oz. I'm half way there. Anyone think it will ever reach $100.00


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2011)

Made 187K off holding silver weeeeeeeeeee. Great to know the fundamentals of silver will ensure it goes to $140.


----------



## beardo (May 4, 2011)

I was just buying around 60$ an ounce so i'm a little concerned about the dip but I see it as an opportunity.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2011)

I won't worry at all until it goes under $20. I have been kind of hoping for a new all time high low, just to cement in the bottom price. $35 would be a nice new floor.


----------



## NoDrama (May 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;u9LcKcXpCDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9LcKcXpCDE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## beardo (May 4, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> [video=youtube;u9LcKcXpCDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9LcKcXpCDE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


 That video was classic, Yeah I have decided that whatever happens to the price is good. if it goes low the lower the better, and if it rises even better. I think their just trying to convince people to sell and trying to eliminate investment demand. Silver price is bound to soar.


----------



## beardo (May 4, 2011)

Silver will rise again as concerns over 2012 build to a peak.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (May 5, 2011)

Lordy, Lordy, Silver under $40.00, Gold dipped below $1500,,,,,,,

How low will they go,,,,,,,,,,,

Silver gave that $50.00 mark a good push but a lot of profit was scored. Now the thoughts of "do I hold or take what I can" start the herd
mentality and as the price dips, the "dips" do their thing. Heck I saw $49 and started packing it up for the drive down the hill to sell some off.
Took that high priced Silver at $32 an oz and dumped er out above $48. Holding the rest. The bottom ain't been found yet and I'd like to buy more at $25.
I'd settle for $30 but really want to see $25. Again. I'll double down and hunker down for the next wave.

Hold that Gold. 

Sell that Silver and hold the cash for the new low and be ready to jump back in. Or break out the calculator and figure out the cost average breakdown
to offset that higher priced Silver if yer holding. 

Patience, Timing and a lil' Luck,

here's hoping you make some big ol' bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bb57


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 5, 2011)

Wait. You're talking too fast. You're saying hold the gold and cash in silver only to buy back in when the price retreats, am I understanding you correctly? I'm a little deaf in one ear, please talk slowly. Thanks man.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (May 5, 2011)

Gold should be held Looooonnnnngggggggg term.

Silver is gonna fall. How far it falls remains to be seen. I've got it at $3.75 and the highest I've paid is $32.25. Short it or hold off on buying anymore until a new bottom gets established. It went over 49. Profits had to be taken. And money is being made on the way down too. Don't panic buy. 

So yes, take the profits and hold for a lower buy in. 

Or hold the high price silver and cost average it down with another buy in at a lower price.

Choices,,,,,,,,,

It'd suck to be holding $40-45.00 silver bullion right about now. 

That's called a loss,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## guy incognito (May 5, 2011)

I've been following this thread. Silver is just under $40/oz, but I cannot buy it that price anywhere. Especially on ebay, the price seems to be more like $60/oz.


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 5, 2011)

Lol WOW look at that drop, this is a GREAT week. Btw, counting unrealized gains is counting your chickens before they hatch. Anyone on wallstreet knows that... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NoDrama (May 5, 2011)

Just sitting on a bunch of cash waiting on the dip to stop. Should be a good play.


----------



## NoDrama (May 5, 2011)

Johnny Retro said:


> Lol WOW look at that drop, this is a GREAT week. Btw, counting unrealized gains is counting your chickens before they hatch. Anyone on wallstreet knows that... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 Silver in backwardation, short time contracts cost more, how much extra did you pay over a 30 or 60 day contract?

Or are you actually saying you have PUT options on SLV? Are your shorts with the COMEX? LBMA? or NyMEX?


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 5, 2011)

I played SLV weeklys and /SI. The bulk of my profits coming from /SI


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 5, 2011)

Started my bearish position on friday selling calls and going long puts. Double bearish. Very risky but silver was showing significant weakness. Then on monday through today i played /SI and kept riding the trend. SI are the silver futures by the way


----------



## NoDrama (May 5, 2011)

Oh, ok. I thought you actually shorted silver through an exchange. If so, you are one rich MOFO. You do not actually own any physical silver correct? Its all just paper?

Are you going long calls at $35 or do you feel its going to sell off even more?


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 5, 2011)

i TOLD you all that silver was going to have a huge drawback.... i sold nearly all of mine at the peak...still holding some. i'm buying more regardless....but if it dips below $30, i'm buying a shit ton


----------



## Mr Neutron (May 5, 2011)

Well, I certainly don't understand the silver prices here. Last week when silver was near $50/oz, the bank was selling it for $41.74/oz. Today, it's around $35=36 and I just came back from the bank and their selling for $65.22 (at the same exchange rate 11.5p to a dollar). The dollar exchange has improved to 11.7 today so the adjusted price would be $64.10/oz. 
I just don't understand how they price their silver, it seems backwards to me.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 5, 2011)

APMEX, the largest bullion dealer in the world, continues to purchase silver canadian maples for $3 over spot price... interesting...


----------



## NoDrama (May 5, 2011)

budsmoker87 said:


> i TOLD you all that silver was going to have a huge drawback.... i sold nearly all of mine at the peak...still holding some. i'm buying more regardless....but if it dips below $30, i'm buying a shit ton


I once did the same thing you just did, sold off and waited for the dip. After the price had come down the dealer didn't have any silver to sell.


----------



## NoDrama (May 5, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> Well, I certainly don't understand the silver prices here. Last week when silver was near $50/oz, the bank was selling it for $41.74/oz. Today, it's around $35=36 and I just came back from the bank and their selling for $65.22 (at the same exchange rate 11.5p to a dollar). The dollar exchange has improved to 11.7 today so the adjusted price would be $64.10/oz.
> I just don't understand how they price their silver, it seems backwards to me.


 The difference is : One is paper, the other is the real thing. Physical possession of silver is better than any other position you can be in, IMO.


----------



## beardo (May 5, 2011)

wow Kitco down another four dollars today.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (May 5, 2011)

$35.00,,,,,,,,,

How low will she go????????????????

Remember,

buy the dips.


----------



## NoDrama (May 6, 2011)

spent another $1200 today.


----------



## guy incognito (May 6, 2011)

So where is the best place to buy silver? And whats with the deal of everything being way over spot price? $3/oz spot price on something thats only $35/oz is a pretty huge percentage. You need a 9% return just to compensate for that.


----------



## NoDrama (May 6, 2011)

Which would you rather have? A 1 oz pure piece of silver or a piece of paper that says you have the rights to a 1 oz piece of silver? 

If you go the paper route and something bad happens to the market you will get another piece of paper telling you that because of certain conditions you will not be getting your silver , but instead they have some more paper for you. If people stop accepting paper as payment you will be screwed.

I bought four 10 ounce bars, each bar was $377. Spot price was $35.00. You ALWAYS pay more for the real thing than a paper promise.


----------



## Mr Neutron (May 6, 2011)

Do junk silver coins carry a lower premium over the spot price? I'm going back to Houston soon and would like to pick up a couple of rolls of half dollars.


----------



## NoDrama (May 6, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> Do junk silver coins carry a lower premium over the spot price? I'm going back to Houston soon and would like to pick up a couple of rolls of half dollars.


Junk silver has the lowest premium of all. And its some of the best stuff, it will never need to be assayed, which might save you 3% of your sale profits in the future.


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 7, 2011)

Aw yes, a new batch of mini Hunt brothers, you know silver was around 54.00 once b4, and you ONLY had to wait 30 yrs to recoup your losses.bravo


----------



## smokermore (May 7, 2011)

i saw on the news like a week ago that silver dropped over 8%... made me think of this thread and glad im NOT on the silver train lol. but idk shit about it so it may not even be a big deal


----------



## NoDrama (May 8, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Aw yes, a new batch of mini Hunt brothers, you know silver was around 54.00 once b4, and you ONLY had to wait 30 yrs to recoup your losses.bravo


 Highest closing price for silver was $49.45, You won't recoup losses until silver hits $140, inflation sucks. How many people bought all their silver at the peak? 1% maybe. Most people bought their silver at a far lower price than $49. Inflation adjusted I bought my silver at the lowest price in 2000 years.

To kill the Hunt brothers position they only had to raise margin requirements one time. They raised margin requirements 5 times in the last 2 weeks and silver is still above its 200 day average. Runaway Freight trains are hard to stop.

My silver train is still up 700% for me. Terrible investment, shoulda stuck to me 401k and its huge 2% per year gains (Sarc).


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 8, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Highest closing price for silver was $49.45, You won't recoup losses until silver hits $140, inflation sucks. How many people bought all their silver at the peak? 1% maybe. Most people bought their silver at a far lower price than $49. Inflation adjusted I bought my silver at the lowest price in 2000 years.
> 
> To kill the Hunt brothers position they only had to raise margin requirements one time. They raised margin requirements 5 times in the last 2 weeks and silver is still above its 200 day average. Runaway Freight trains are hard to stop.
> 
> My silver train is still up 700% for me. Terrible investment, shoulda stuck to me 401k and its huge 2% per year gains (Sarc).


it's funny, but i aquired silver, not as an investment but because my brother in law owed me money back around 1973, guess i'll have to dig it out, haven't really thought much about it since then though. i know, or at least think he gave me 3 brown lunch bags 1/2 full of coins and some bars but know idea how much. maybe i will save it until after the apocalypse


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 8, 2011)

I am fully diversified I have both gold and silver.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2011)

The silver manipulation scheme is falling apart, it's rising again today.


----------



## beardo (May 9, 2011)

The global demand for bullion should rise because people have seen the gains silver is making. few other things have offered the same returns over the last few years.


----------



## NoDrama (May 10, 2011)

You only need 1% of the Big money funds to move assets into silver and you have a HUGE effect. Silver is a TINY market, about $23 billion a YEAR. The richest people in the world could easily buy years of production. With such a tiny market it is easily controlled by "Big Money" influence.


----------



## beardo (May 11, 2011)

Silver is down to 35$ im just going to keep buying untill I get rich or go broke.


----------



## Angry Pollock (May 12, 2011)

Maybe you all should look at Nordson corp stock, may 1st split 2-1, got 525 shares free when i worked there and another 171 shares thru an esop. it was around 22.00 awhile back, almost cashed it in, glad i didn't now. was up over 100.00/share b4 split. no i am not spamming for them, just watching when the 'big shots' buy or sell. should i cash it all in and buy silver?


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 12, 2011)

Hey, where did everyone go? looks like they are jumping off this train


----------



## WoodyHaze (May 12, 2011)

Angry Pollock said:


> Maybe you all should look at Nordson corp stock, may 1st split 2-1, got 525 shares free when i worked there and another 171 shares thru an esop. it was around 22.00 awhile back, almost cashed it in, glad i didn't now. was up over 100.00/share b4 split. no i am not spamming for them, just watching when the 'big shots' buy or sell. should i cash it all in and buy silver?


sure, but wait until it's back down to less than 20/oz , won't be long


----------



## beardo (May 12, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> Hey, where did everyone go? looks like they are jumping off this train


 It is just begining to pick up steam, it's a great time to get on board...


----------



## NoDrama (May 13, 2011)

WoodyHaze said:


> Hey, where did everyone go? looks like they are jumping off this train


 Thats what happens when you play in the paper market, they can change the rules and hike margin requirements every day if they have to, hell they can even make it so only liquidation orders are processed, in essence cutting demand to nothing. Physical ownership is the key to this all. I sure hope silver falls below $20 an ounce, I will buy as much as possible because the fundamentals of silver are better than any other commodity out there.


----------



## beardo (May 17, 2011)

If you don't have your tickets already their on sail, the train is boarding, the commex will collapse and it will take off.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 18, 2011)

NEWBIE QUESTION. I noticed this thread and am not a silver investor. I did use to collect old paper money and one time some silver.
I have nine .999 troy ounce rounds stating 1981 Mined from U.S. Strategic Stockpile silver. U.S. Assay Office San Francisco.
It is not an official coin but a troy ounce round. Any collectors know if they are worth more that spot value?

P.S. I picked them up years ago for under $5.00 each after figuring shipping when I bought them.


----------



## beardo (May 18, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> NEWBIE QUESTION. I noticed this thread and am not a silver investor. I did use to collect old paper money and one time some silver.
> I have nine .999 troy ounce rounds stating 1981 Mined from U.S. Strategic Stockpile silver. U.S. Assay Office San Francisco.
> It is not an official coin but a troy ounce round. Any collectors know if they are worth more that spot value?
> 
> P.S. I picked them up years ago for under $5.00 each after figuring shipping when I bought them.


 It would be sell for somewhere around 40$ worth of federal reserve notes today.


----------



## beardo (May 21, 2011)

Investment demand is rising and with low spot prices they will sell many more ounces than they would at a higher spot.....it's perfect storm, the fundamentals are getting stronger each day.


----------



## Mr Neutron (May 24, 2011)

JP Morgan Silver Manipulation


----------



## NoDrama (May 25, 2011)




----------



## DelSlow (May 25, 2011)

NoDrama said:


>


I wonder how long until it bursts...I gotta get more guns/ammo.


----------



## Olan (Jun 8, 2011)

if you invested 1 year ago to the day you have seen a 100% return in that one year. And when the opec nations stop using american dollars in the trade of oil we will see a huge surge in the traded value of silver. American dollars are being propped up by being the oil currency and a national reserve currency for nations preparing to drop the dollar as there backing system. Once amount of currency actually being circulated doubles or triples as will easily happen in either of those two cases we will see a massive loss in buying power. This coupled with the retirement of the baby boomers over the next three years will lead to massive government debt to social security (requiring the printing of yet more bonds sold to the fed to print the new money required to pay for all of it) which will only compound the speed at which buying power is diminished. Millions will have there standard of living fall as others become millionaires in a few short years.


----------



## m4n (Jun 16, 2011)

Been thinkin bout buying some more gold and silver coins...still a good idea? I have 1oz of gold and 7oz.of silver that were handed down to me 16 years ago...


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 16, 2011)

m4n said:


> Been thinkin bout buying some more gold and silver coins...still a good idea? I have 1oz of gold and 7oz.of silver that were handed down to me 16 years ago...


 Gold and Silver are true wealth, they won't ever lose their intrinsic value, the more you have the wealthier you are, whereas with dollars you are only as wealthy as what your dollar can buy, and long term prospects for the dollar keeping its value are very very slim.

Buy as much as you possibly can.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 16, 2011)

Comex is running out of Silver, when it defaults and can no longer deliver the price will truly go rocketship style.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 16, 2011)

@ nodrama 

How high are we talking here? 50/oz? 100/oz?


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 16, 2011)

Silver has historically always traded at a ratio of 15 to 1 Vs Gold, gold is now $1500 therefore silver SHOULD be at $100 an ounce at this very minute. It is highly manipulated, the price will overshoot, I see an easy $140 an ounce within 2 years, perhaps sooner if the Comex cannot keep up with demand for physical.


----------



## beardo (Jun 16, 2011)

Silver prices are going to double by new years, they brought on an artificial 'crash' and hyped how their was a bubble and a crash and liquidation of gold and silver, they used the paper market to manipulate price and all they could do was to bring it down to 30$- Briefly. It's about to skyrocket


----------



## mame (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a couple grand into silver with as low as it is ATM, but I'm not 100% sure yet. I guess I'll do some more research but Silver is def. one of the investments I've been considering... I really want to get into commodity, stocks and bond markets... start building a portfolio and whatnot...


> Silver has historically always traded at a ratio of 15 to 1 Vs Gold, gold is now $1500 therefore silver SHOULD be at $100 an ounce at this very minute. It is highly manipulated, the price will overshoot, I see an easy $140 an ounce within 2 years,perhaps sooner if the Comex cannot keep up with demand for physical.


It's comments like this are making feel like an idiot for having not gotten into investing yet.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 16, 2011)

Are the maples/eagles worth the extra money? 

Or is it ok to buy the cheaper bars/rounds?


----------



## serioussquirrel (Jun 16, 2011)

silver is on a self-perpetuating growth bubble due to market instability spooking investors. Everyone knows this but they think they will know the right time to get out before the price re-adjusts. Too risky right now, I expect a drop after 2012


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 16, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Are the maples/eagles worth the extra money?
> 
> Or is it ok to buy the cheaper bars/rounds?


Maples and Eagles are legal tender as money, money cannot be taxed, so you save a shitload in taxes if you acquire a bunch. For those who can afford thousands of ounces at a time they are worth it, for those who cannot and can sell less than $9k at a time when they go to sell, well then you aren't paying taxes either most likely.


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 16, 2011)

serioussquirrel said:


> silver is on a self-perpetuating growth bubble due to market instability spooking investors. Everyone knows this but they think they will know the right time to get out before the price re-adjusts. Too risky right now, I expect a drop after 2012


 Self Perpetuating eh? where did you pick that little euphemism up at? The reason silver is going up all the time is because of supply/demand issues. Basically there isn't enough silver, they have mined less than they have used for 30 years now, silver isn't a precious metal like gold. Silver has a huge industrial use, in fact 70% of all the silver mined is used for industry. Silver is VERY useful and there are current;y over 10,000 items that must have silver to operate as there is no substitute for the metal other than gold and platinum, and those cost even more. Silver was going up before the bust of 2008, during market peaks. silver is also going up with inflation. I can't see one thing other than manipulation by a few TBTF banks that could hurt the price. The Dollar will not get stronger over the medium to long term, inflation is not all of a sudden going to stop, QE3 is baked into the cake, marginal real world interest rates are negative, all of those things are fundamentally bullish for Precious Metals without the Supply/demand equation.

I expect prices to rise considerably after this summer.


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 17, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Silver has historically always traded at a ratio of 15 to 1 Vs Gold, gold is now $1500 therefore silver SHOULD be at $100 an ounce at this very minute. It is highly manipulated, the price will overshoot, I see an easy $140 an ounce within 2 years, perhaps sooner if the Comex cannot keep up with demand for physical.


By the same logic can't you say gold SHOULD be $450/oz and silver is already correct?


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 17, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> By the same logic can't you say gold SHOULD be $450/oz and silver is already correct?


Well if you want to talk about values of commodities that are valuable. silver is way more valuable than gold, gold hardly has any uses other than money. Above Ground there is more refined gold than there is silver. All known stockpiles of silver world-wide come to about 1 billion ounces, while the gold market has known above ground stockpiles of 5.12 Billion Ounces. In other words, refined silver is 75 times more rare than it was in 1964 when there was 5 billion ounces of silver stockpiled in the USA alone and only 2.1 billion ounces of gold worldwide. In 1964 Gold was $35/ounce and Silver was $1.29/ounce. In 1980 Gold was $850 and ounce and silver was $50. Thirty years later silver is $35 an ounce and gold is $1500. Somethings not right.

Every known modern electerical appliance, cell phone, television, Ipod, Ipad, or car is absolutely dependent on silver to function, without silver the modern world is nearly impossible as the only substitutes for it are many times more rare.

Take into the devaluation of the dollar and Gold should actually be closer to $5000 an ounce right now.


These people know a whole lot more about silver than i do, and they think its going to go to $1500 an ounce. Will that happen? I don't know. 

[video=youtube;rH0iAYtYKnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH0iAYtYKnA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 18, 2011)

I made more in stocks this past year like apple and ZAGG and polypore. I have almost 400oz silver. I have no intentions of getting rid of it in my lifetime.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2011)

gold is good for nothing.

LOL


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm surprised this has not been highlighted yet......*http://www.infowars.com/trading-of-over-the-counter-gold-and-silver-to-be-illegal-beginning-july-15/*


----------



## Mr Neutron (Jun 19, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I'm surprised this has not been highlighted yet......*http://www.infowars.com/trading-of-over-the-counter-gold-and-silver-to-be-illegal-beginning-july-15/*


That refers to paper trading, doesn't it? I don't believe that it means coin dealers.


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> That refers to paper trading, doesn't it? I don't believe that it means coin dealers.


You would need to look at the Frank-Dodd act to see what it entirely encompasses but I can assume that trading of physical would follow suite in due course, although it is not law here in the UK.....now if I want to buy physical I have to furnish personal details whereas in the past I never had to. The net is closing in on people every day.


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 19, 2011)

I think people should read this as well......*http://dev.republicoftheunitedstates.org/what-is-the-republic/history/*

And......_http://www.usavsus.info/_


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> That refers to paper trading, doesn't it? I don't believe that it means coin dealers.


 It only refers to people who cannot purchase a single Contract. A single contract is a Minimum of 5000 ounces of silver (about $200,000). Either you have big bucks or you can no longer play. You will still be able to buy bullion.

Henceforth People can no longer contract with whomever they wish, the Government will now tell you who you may or may not contract with.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have Gold and Silver!


----------



## NoDrama (Jun 30, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Supply and Demand - Silver*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Silver demand is growing by double-digit percentages, being led primarily by industrial uses and investment demand. The Silver Institute does a fine job of tracking and reporting on these matters.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]First, demand:[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Total fabrication demand *grew by 12.8 percent to a 10-year high of 878.8 Moz* in 2010; this surge was led by the industrial demand category. Last year, silver's use in industrial applications *grew by 20.7 percent* to 487.4 Moz, nearly recovering all the recession-induced losses in 2009, and is now seeing pronounced advances in 2011. _[/FONT] _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jewelry posted a gain of 5.1 percent, the first substantial rise since 2003, primarily due to strong GDP gains in emerging markets and the industrialized world's improving economic picture. Photography fell by 6.6 Moz, realizing its smallest loss in nine years, as medical centers deferred conversion to digital systems. Silverware demand fell to 50.3 Moz from 58.2 Moz in 2009, essentially due to lower demand in India.[/FONT]_
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*(Source)*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Now, supply:[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Silver Production 2010_[/FONT]
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Silver mine production *rose by 2.5 percent* to 735.9 Moz in 2010 aided by new projects in Mexico and Argentina. Gains came from primary silver mines and as a by-product of lead/zinc mining activity, whereas silver volumes produced as a by-product of gold* fell 4 percent* last year.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mexico eclipsed Peru as the world's largest silver producing country in 2010, and Peru is followed by China, Australia and Chile. Global primary silver supply recorded a 5 percent increase to account for 30 percent of total mine production in 2010.[/FONT]_
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*(Source)*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We are comparing double-digit demand increases against low single-digit supply increases. 
[/FONT]


----------



## smokermore (Jun 30, 2011)

i pooped out a silver nug. any1 want it?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 1, 2011)

smokermore said:


> i pooped out a silver nug. any1 want it?


 If it is REAL silver, ill take it. I don't care where it comes from.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2011)

i have a huge silver coin i burn in my torch to fume glass with. 

i have a container of silver nitrate as well. it fumes even better then the coin.

up in smoke.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 1, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a huge silver coin i burn in my torch to fume glass with.
> 
> i have a container of silver nitrate as well. it fumes even better then the coin.
> 
> up in smoke.


Yep, the Majority of silver gets used up, never to be seen again. Can you imagine people trying to get the 2 grams of silver every cell phone has?


----------



## nl3004.kind (Jul 1, 2011)

that is actually a whole industry in nigeria right now... can you imagine?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 3, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> that is actually a whole industry in nigeria right now... can you imagine?


 What is? Silver recovery from small electronics?


----------



## nl3004.kind (Jul 3, 2011)

yep, salvage from electronics components, data mining, silicon reuse... it is impressive...


----------



## beardo (Jul 6, 2011)

Silver is rising again


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 6, 2011)

i just buy silver bars.... 100 oz at a time


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2011)

I can not believe how Cheap Silver has been this month, it's great I hope it stays this way the rest of the year.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 13, 2011)

beardo said:


> I can not believe how Cheap Silver has been this month, it's great I hope it stays this way the rest of the year.


 Probably not, it went up $2.30 just today. Gold at a new all time High..again.


----------



## tyson53 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hold on to your silver ..it will go up soon....I bought into silver when it was around 4.40 a ounce way back...i have a lot of bullion in the safe...almost dropped some when it hit 40.00 + but I know it will top 50.00 in time....the recent drop was just market play is all....as our dollar drops in shitter even more ..precious metals will climb..it is going to be a rollercoaster for a bit..then it will shoot up...some prodict over a 100.00 an ounce inn the near future...

Al


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 13, 2011)

Another stupid question. I am holding about 20 troy physical ounces of .999 silver, not paper but the real metal. Not an investment, just something I have from the 90's.
If I choose I want to sell it, how the hell do that?


----------



## beardo (Jul 13, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Another stupid question. I am holding about 20 troy physical ounces of .999 silver, not paper but the real metal. Not an investment, just something I have from the 90's.
> If I choose I want to sell it, how the hell do that?


 Go to coin shop or sell to kitco or sell on ebay or you could talk to people you know and unless their retarded they will want it.


----------



## HankDank (Jul 13, 2011)

look online for buyers. I sold about 15 t.o of physical silver, recovered from xrays back in the 80s. I sold it when it was at 48 an oz a few months ago, at the time i was glad i did, it had dropped rapidly afterwards down to 30 an oz, i ended up making about 700 bucks...went to the boats..won about 1200 bucks..it was a good day


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL I would have then taken that $1200 and bought all my silver back!


----------



## beardo (Jul 14, 2011)

It's funny silver regained a little of what it had lost and now all the silver bugs are out in force again, a few days ago everyone was paniced, that 30$ spot price was a nice buy in point.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 14, 2011)

Its because of this [video=youtube;Bt_H3OWxUSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt_H3OWxUSY[/video]

A physical market that will be bigger than the Crimex and will set the actual price, not a manipulated price.


----------



## Plantguardian (Jul 15, 2011)

Gold (GLD), Silver (SLV) and combination precious metal ETFs like (CEF) have been going up lately due to all the BS in Washington. As long as people are scared or wary of whats going on, precious metals will rise (along with metals like copper as well). They seem like a safe bet to the average person, but they're actually quite volatile and if you don't keep an eye on your portfolio (at least check it daily even if you don't make any trades) you can be in for a nasty surprise when they all of a sudden drop like a rock for a while. Personally. I like the ETFs like GLD, SLV and CEF and I jump in and out of them according to how the marker in general is acting and have done alright. 
I recommend to anyone wanting to learn more and get some experience before actually risking real money, check out UpDown.com, it's an investing website. They give you a million virtual dollars and you can invest them any way you like, but you can't put more than $200,000 in any one thing. The reasoning behind that is that you don't want all your eggs in one basket. Diversification spreads the risk among several (or even many) investments and increases your chances of making a profit. You'll see stock symbols like (F) for Ford, (AAPL) for Apple and (CEF) for Canadian Central Fund [an ETF (Exchange Traded Fund)] made up of gold and silver both. You can access Charts and graphs for 1, 5, and 30 days as well as 3, 6, and 12 months, and 5 and 10 year periods to give you a better idea which way whatever you want to invest in has been going. You can gain knowledge and experience without risking any real money of your own. If you discover you're pretty good at picking winners, start investing for real. If you suck at picking winners, pay a good trustworthy financial advisor (they do exist, believe it or not) and have them guide you. Putting your money in a savings account or even a money market account won't keep you ahead of inflation; only stocks, bonds, mutual funds and other true investments can do that. PS, insurance is not an investment, regardless of what any smooth talkin' slick agent may try to get you to believe. Insurance is insurance, the "investment" or savings part of insurance is just a scam to use your money to generate income for them, which you should be doing for yourself. Check out UpDown.com to try your hand at investing... it's a lot of fun when you make a bunch of money. Trust me...


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 17, 2011)

No counterparty risk if you hold your physical metal. If force majeur was called, all your SLV and GLD will be worthless.


----------



## skit27 (Jul 17, 2011)

best place to buy for me is apmex.com wide selection and any price you want. SIMPLy BEST FOR ME , and yes take control of all metals you must have in hand not no paper


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 18, 2011)

Silver is a good investment, but i tend to think that land is an even better investment.


----------



## skit27 (Jul 18, 2011)

last wednesday silver was at 34.00 and now today is monday silver is 40.00 plus not bad for a few days and in the next 2 months it will be over 60. per ounce


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 18, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Silver is a good investment, but i tend to think that land is an even better investment.


 I agree, that's why I own a farm. My land fed me and my family today and it cost less than 1/100th of one penny, and a post 1982 zinc penny at that.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 18, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> I agree, that's why I own a farm. My land fed me and my family today and it cost less than 1/100th of one penny, and a post 1982 zinc penny at that.


Do you happen to live in the Midwest USA? Lots of farms and thousands of acres are underwater due to the flooding. Some will not see a crop in two to three years depending on how much topsoil was lost and how much contaminated silt was deposited.
And all the rural ground wells that are flooded...I don't think that land will hold it value after this.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know how much higher gold and silver is going till it drops again. like back in march?


----------



## maylee (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is a chart of the gold volatility index GVX and gold that is GLD.
Rising price and rising volatility, in short that means look out. 
This thing is a beast, who the hell knows what it is going to do next. To make money off it you have to trade it accordingly.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 18, 2011)

Neither the GVX or GLD are precious metals, they are paper assets. Gold isn't volatile, its the most stable asset in the entire world and has been for 5000 years.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 19, 2011)

If its going to drop again it will around 50 dollars thats when the selloff begins and floods the market like everytime. If you are investing in silver its a good idea but be in for the long haul. It's a good idea to put away some money for the future especially if it was made through non legitimate purposes.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 19, 2011)

oh and the best way to sell is ebay. you will get top dollar not like at the pawn shop or a dealer.


----------



## Hornchen (Jul 19, 2011)

I am one of those people who turns profits into silver - since the government does not see silver or gold as 'currency' you can get away without taxes. As well, I also agree if you are selling Ebay will pay 2 or 3 dollars over spot value and you can include shipping costs to be paid by the buyer. Granted, ebay and paypal take fees but on a 50 dollar sale your talking about 4 bucks - worth it to me.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 19, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> oh and the best way to sell is ebay. you will get top dollar not like at the pawn shop or a dealer.


You are forgetting about the E-Bay and Paypal fees plus the shipping charges and your investment in time. E-Bay is not always the best place to sell. A dealer should be giving you spot price, if they aren't go somewhere else. Pawn shops and gold buyers will give you jack shit, don't ever sell PM's to them.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 19, 2011)

Hornchen said:


> I am one of those people who turns profits into silver - since the government does not see silver or gold as 'currency' you can get away without taxes. As well, I also agree if you are selling Ebay will pay 2 or 3 dollars over spot value and you can include shipping costs to be paid by the buyer. Granted, ebay and paypal take fees but on a 50 dollar sale your talking about 4 bucks - worth it to me.


on a side note, when you sell your gold and silver you will be taxed at the collectibles rate of 42%. By law there can never be a federal tax on Gold and Silver (you cannot tax money) and if Gold and silver weren't money then why does the USA mint gold and silver coins that have a legal tender value minted right on them and they are not taxed when you sell gold and silver eagles(can't tax money), but there is a substantial premium when you purchase them.

You will be taxed on bullion at 42% of your capital gain, save your purchase receipts.

Sell less than $9K of PM's per month and you might escape the tax man.


----------



## beardo (Jul 19, 2011)

It dropped again today so we will see what's next up to 100$ or down to 20$


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 20, 2011)

If It reaches 35 again, i'm dropping money for some 10oz bars.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 20, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Do you happen to live in the Midwest USA? Lots of farms and thousands of acres are underwater due to the flooding. Some will not see a crop in two to three years depending on how much topsoil was lost and how much contaminated silt was deposited.
> And all the rural ground wells that are flooded...I don't think that land will hold it value after this.


A small percentage of the land in the midwest is flooded. My land is too high to ever be flooded, the river would have to come up several hundred feet and basically flood the entire state 80 feet deep before it got to my land. My well is perfectly fine also, if its flooded than its got more water in it. River water isn't bad water, it supports a huge amount of life.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 20, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> If It reaches 35 again, i'm dropping money for some 10oz bars.


And if it NEVER goes to $35? What is more valuable? 10 silver ounces or no silver ounces? I buy every Friday most weeks regardless of the price. The more silver I accumulate the more wealth I have. The cost averaging method works for me.

I just hate to see people set a low buy in price and then never see it realized and then when silver is at $400 you will just kick yourself for not getting it at $40.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah it's about that now...we'll see $50 silver soon enough. Love those 100 oz bars


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 25, 2011)

this thread doesnt get the attention it deserves. it's a great time to buy silver. just ordered two rolls of silver eagles. i'm putting it away not for me but a son and grandson who when silver becomes the new gold will live more comfortably than i ever did. friggin gov't and it's fiat curreancy. don't get me started. i want to quote somthing i read today...."inflation (created by the fed) comes to an end with the breakdown of the currency; it comes to catastrophe, to a situation likr the one in Germany in 1923. On August 1, 1914, the value of the dollar was four marks and twenty pfennigs. Nine years and three months later, in November 1923, the dollar was pegged at 4.2 trillion marks. The mark was worth nothing. It no longer had any value....Ludwig von Mises, 1958, economist


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 26, 2011)

I see silver is near $41, gold is of course at new all time highs.


----------



## beardo (Jul 27, 2011)

How is this debt ceiling credit rating propaganda going to affect the price? It has to make it rise right? Or will stock crash bring paper down along with spot and phisical prices?


----------



## beardo (Jul 28, 2011)

What will happen?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 28, 2011)

the debt ceiling will be raised.
there are new taxes comming. either real taxes or hidden ones, but they are comming.
then the fed will raise interest rates.
i got all this from my magic eight ball. 
http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~ssanty/cgi-bin/eightball.cgi


----------



## mame (Jul 28, 2011)

The Fed should NOT be raising interest rates, if they do than they're insane.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 28, 2011)

Moody's and S&P will NEVER downgrade US Debt, to do that would be to admit in fraudulent actions in the past on all sorts of derivatives. 

Citigroup's traders estimate Silver will be at $70 an ounce by year's end. Don't know if that will be true or not.


----------



## beardo (Jul 28, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> the debt ceiling will be raised.
> there are new taxes comming. either real taxes or hidden ones, but they are comming.
> then the fed will raise interest rates.
> i got all this from my magic eight ball.
> http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~ssanty/cgi-bin/eightball.cgi


 The new tax comes in the form of inflation.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 28, 2011)

I obviously am not an investor after I ask this question. What good is owning any metal on paper instead of having the physical metal in your possession? In the old days when we had Gold and Silver certificate dollars you could go to a bank and ask to trade in the paper dollars for the equal value of the physical metal. Now our dollars are "notes" and not backed by anything other than a promise. Since airlines always over sell seats thinking some people will not show up on time, I can see paper holdings being oversold compared to the physical amount available. What happens when everyone with paper holdings demand to exchange for the physical metal and there is not enough to cover the paper? You don't have nothing but a worthless piece of paper. If you hold the physical metal, even if prices drop you still have something material for when the value goes back up.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 28, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> I obviously am not an investor after I ask this question. What good is owning any metal on paper instead of having the physical metal in your possession? In the old days when we had Gold and Silver certificate dollars you could go to a bank and ask to trade in the paper dollars for the equal value of the physical metal. Now our dollars are "notes" and not backed by anything other than a promise. Since airlines always over sell seats thinking some people will not show up on time, I can see paper holdings being oversold compared to the physical amount available. What happens when everyone with paper holdings demand to exchange for the physical metal and there is not enough to cover the paper? You don't have nothing but a worthless piece of paper. If you hold the physical metal, even if prices drop you still have something material for when the value goes back up.


Got to have Physical!!



NoDrama said:


> Anyone invest in silver? Thoughts, rants?
> 
> Personally I have done pretty well since buying a physical position in Sept of 2008, anyone else a silver bug?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 28, 2011)

beardo said:


> The new tax comes in the form of inflation.


exactly....


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 28, 2011)

And the best hedge against inflation has always been precious metals.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm hoping that will be the case as the dollar falls flat on it's face and our dollars become worthless paper


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 29, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'm hoping that will be the case as the dollar falls flat on it's face and our dollars become worthless paper


Yea, but how are you going to spend it? Sell it for a wheelbarrow of hyper-inflated dollars? As I always say, I am not an investor.
If the dollar becomes worthless and precious metals have value, you only get LOTS of worthless dollars. Unless every business installs the old time silver and gold scales to do business, I don't understand how if the dollar tanks and metal has value but we use the dollar for trade how the metal can really help...other than giving you a lot more tanked dollars.


----------



## beardo (Jul 29, 2011)

Dirty Harry said:


> Yea, but how are you going to spend it? Sell it for a wheelbarrow of hyper-inflated dollars? As I always say, I am not an investor.
> If the dollar becomes worthless and precious metals have value, you only get LOTS of worthless dollars. Unless every business installs the old time silver and gold scales to do business, I don't understand how if the dollar tanks and metal has value but we use the dollar for trade how the metal can really help...other than giving you a lot more tanked dollars.


 Yeah it would come down to barter and silver and gold are known to have value- when zimbawbe went broke people panned for gold flakes to trade for food.


----------



## maylee (Jul 30, 2011)

beardo said:


> Yeah it would come down to barter and silver and gold are known to have value- when zimbawbe went broke people panned for gold flakes to trade for food.


Zimbabwe is using US Dollars now. 
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/tonywheeler/my_lists/zimbabwe_dollars_us_dollars/
Operationally and officially it is the US Dollar that is Zimbabwe's currency now.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 31, 2011)

maylee said:


> Zimbabwe is using US Dollars now.
> http://www.lonelyplanet.com/tonywheeler/my_lists/zimbabwe_dollars_us_dollars/
> Operationally and officially it is the US Dollar that is Zimbabwe's currency now.


Yep, the GOVERNMENT is using US dollars. Gold is what the rest of the country is using along side US Dollars.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 3, 2011)

... over $41 today


----------



## beardo (Aug 3, 2011)

wheres it going next? It seems very low now to me seeing how Gold is at all time high and silver is not.


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 4, 2011)

Japan just decided to devalue their currency by another 50 Trillion Yen. this has made the dollar rise by 3.4% in a morning. PM's are very much affected by the Dollar Forex rate. They trade inversely. Gold and Silver should go down for a short spell.


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 4, 2011)

gold went up over $40 a oz in one day this past monday......silver seems to be staying around $40 a oz...I would love to see $60-70 a oz

I have a couple silver bars and alot of the 1/2 pound and pound, 3 1/2 inch rounds/coins...I propably have like 25-30 pounds of silver....just waitin

You can make alot of money in gold....not as much in silver ....it should be seeing a nice rise soon


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 4, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Japan just decided to devalue their currency by another 50 Trillion Yen. this has made the dollar rise by 3.4% in a morning. PM's are very much affected by the Dollar Forex rate. They trade inversely. Gold and Silver should go down for a short spell.


Down $3 in 4 hours BUT with the exchange rate near 12-1, I'm headed to the ATM and check the bank's price.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 5, 2011)

Big silver sell off today might reach my price soon.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 6, 2011)

Finally found a place to buy junk silver down here and it is 7% above spot. I've checked that against APMEX website and that seems to be a pretty good price.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry, slight miscalculation on my part... it was 2% over spot.


----------



## beardo (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh man, I just heard '"cash is king" on the news, their saying you want your assets in cash and that that's the best thing to be holding right now, they said everyone is liquidating their stocks and even Gold right now for cash and made it sound like that was a wise thing to do right now..
Hold on to your Silver I think this is about to get good


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah I def made a couple bucks today on bullion. Gold at 1717. Who knew? But my retirement plan took a bath. Hold on to your bongs boys it's gonna be a bumpy ride


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 8, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Yeah I def made a couple bucks today on bullion. Gold at 1717. Who knew? But my retirement plan took a bath. Hold on to your bongs boys it's gonna be a bumpy ride


Bumpy ride my ass, this is going to be a jet liner nose diving into the ground. I read that China, our largest lender, just told us the days of borrow borrow borrow is over.
A raised debt ceiling doesn't mean shit if the lenders no longer are willing to lend.


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 8, 2011)

Gold is only up $100 in the last 14 hours silver is only up $1.


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, I wish I had a time machine


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 9, 2011)

i love my 10 oz of gold made almost $1000 in 2 days....why is silver going down???

shit bought my gold when it was $500 a oz... last month in the 1600s..$1770 now..soon it will be $2000 a oz

Silver seems to stay around $40 while gold is climbing leaps and bounds..............buy gold now bros its still a money maker.... dont wait any longer

Gold went up $50 a oz ...silver went down to $38 lost a $1 wierd ass shit...come on silver lets see $100...I be happy with $70-80 


Damit the Fed reserve said they keepin interest rates low.... dow went up.... gold dropped $40 in 2 hrs now 1738


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 9, 2011)

Low interest rates are bullish for Precious Metals.


----------



## medicolas (Aug 10, 2011)

If you want to turn your worthless fiat dollars into something that will be worth something... buy gold & silver! I's the only true way to PRESERVE weath!


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hit my buy price two days ago.


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 13, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Hit my buy price two days ago.


I thought you were waiting for it to hit $35. Did you decide that might be a bit too low?


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 14, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> I thought you were waiting for it to hit $35. Did you decide that might be a bit too low?


Yeah I was watching it closely it willnever hit 35 again lol. 38 was close enough.


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, I too dealt with the stress of not having my buy-in price met. I finally just figured out that doing the cost averaging method and Buying on Fridays would actually serve me best. Lowest prices seem to fall on a Friday about 70% of the time.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 14, 2011)

Who you go through i've been using apmex


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 14, 2011)

I go through a couple of different local dealers. Nothing quite like giving a fella a bunch of green paper and walking out with real silver and gold in your hands. No records are kept, its 100% private and anonymous. The dealers all know my name, I go there 3 times a month at least. A few years ago I was the only regular customer, but now when I go in I have to be quick because there are 5 other people buying too. Used to be able to shoot the shit for 15 minutes with the dealers because it was a ghost town, not so much anymore.


----------



## maylee (Aug 20, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> I go through a couple of different local dealers. Nothing quite like giving a fella a bunch of green paper and walking out with real silver and gold in your hands. No records are kept, its 100% private and anonymous. The dealers all know my name, I go there 3 times a month at least. A few years ago I was the only regular customer, but now when I go in I have to be quick because there are 5 other people buying too. Used to be able to shoot the shit for 15 minutes with the dealers because it was a ghost town, not so much anymore.


You have described what is sometimes called a mania. This one is driven by fear and greed. Nothing wrong with. Hard to see it when you are in it.


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 20, 2011)

32 oz silver.... 24 k gold overlay... only 1500 proff sets made GO silver !!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 21, 2011)

No thanks. I got 100oz silver bricks. I'm saving to but another one as the price keeps rising. I was buying silver for 17 bucks not long ago...a few years. Anyways my point is no matter what price you get into silver, get in. If you have kids or perhaps in your own retirement silver will be over 100 bucks and I'm hoping much much more.


----------



## maylee (Aug 21, 2011)

Hugo Chávez, Venezuela&#8217;s president takes delivery of physical gold, 211 tons of it.

If you want to make money I would say now is a good time to sell every piece of gold you have, this is a simple sell high strategy. If silver catches up sell it too. To make money you want to be a buyer when everyone else is a seller and a seller when everyone else is a buyer. You do the opposite of the heard and you will prosper.


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 21, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> No thanks. I got 100oz silver bricks. I'm saving to but another one as the price keeps rising. I was buying silver for 17 bucks not long ago...a few years. Anyways my point is no matter what price you get into silver, get in. If you have kids or perhaps in your own retirement silver will be over 100 bucks and I'm hoping much much more.


Me too... dannyboy me too.... I got a few 100 oz bricks myself along with 25 16 oz coins, 25 12 oz coins, 30 8 oz coins and 100 1 oz coins  

Go silver go..... I wanna see $100 a oz... that would quaddrople my investment

My ten 1 ounce bars of gold has done really good.... I bought in at $300 a oz.... now its $1853 a oz made $15,500 and climbing

Gold is where its at for sure...if you can afford to get in its going to see $2400-2500 a oz.....

Fantastic... a bar bought for $300 will be worth over $2000 more  I should have bought 1 - 100 oz bar ...$30,000 would have turned into $185,000

Oh yea the rich keep getting richer


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 21, 2011)

Is sterling, or .925 silver, a disadvantage when it comes to value? I have found some sterling coins here and the price is at spot or below according to actual silver content. I guess what I'm trying to ask is sterling as good of a buy as pure silver and if not, how much, 10%, 20%? I know pure is always going to be better but at the prices they are asking for the sterling, I am tempted.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 22, 2011)

Coins have 90% silver here in the US if they were minted before 1965


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 22, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Coins have 90% silver here in the US if they were minted before 1965


Yes, I know that but that doesn't answer my question. Is that 90% .999 silver or sterling or something else? This is what I'm trying to find out. If a coin or bullion is made of something less than .999 pure silver, does it affect the price/value?
Since posting the last message, I have found some more coins here that are of .720 silver. Just want to know if these are priced accordingly to their actual silver content, are they a good buy?
BTW, I'm not in the US.


----------



## golddog (Aug 22, 2011)

Let's boogie


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> Yes, I know that but that doesn't answer my question. Is that 90% .999 silver or sterling or something else? This is what I'm trying to find out. If a coin or bullion is made of something less than .999 pure silver, does it affect the price/value?
> Since posting the last message, I have found some more coins here that are of .720 silver. Just want to know if these are priced accordingly to their actual silver content, are they a good buy?
> BTW, I'm not in the US.


I think the .### refers to the % of silver in the coin? Like .999=99.9%, or .9=90%, or .720=72%. I could be wrong, I am most of the time


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 22, 2011)

It's the weight of pure silver, You pay below market price in order to sell.....UNLESS It" a nuministic coin,,,than still the market's rule...and in the end it's cool to look at . I just forget my stuff and look back and am amazied how it looks''''valuable...


----------



## DelSlow (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> Is sterling, or .925 silver, a disadvantage when it comes to value? I have found some sterling coins here and the price is at spot or below according to actual silver content. I guess what I'm trying to ask is sterling as good of a buy as pure silver and if not, how much, 10%, 20%? I know pure is always going to be better but at the prices they are asking for the sterling, I am tempted.


Yeah, sterling is 92.5% silver. Not bad at all.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Silver is dropping again get ready to buy


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 28, 2011)

maylee said:


> You have described what is sometimes called a mania. This one is driven by fear and greed. Nothing wrong with. Hard to see it when you are in it.
> 
> View attachment 1744573


Sorry dude, when only .02% of investable assets are used to Purchase silver tells me we aint in a mania, far far far far far from it.


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 28, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> Yes, I know that but that doesn't answer my question. Is that 90% .999 silver or sterling or something else? This is what I'm trying to find out. If a coin or bullion is made of something less than .999 pure silver, does it affect the price/value?
> Since posting the last message, I have found some more coins here that are of .720 silver. Just want to know if these are priced accordingly to their actual silver content, are they a good buy?
> BTW, I'm not in the US.


Those old mexican Silver Peso coins are just as valuable, they contain real silver. I own quite a few of the 1944 cinco peso coins. Any decent dealer will buy them at market value of the silver contained in them.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 28, 2011)

From the site I use, I see silver is in the $40's again.
I think I am going to take my 9 troy ounces of .999 to the local coin/metal collector and see what he offers. I bought 10 troy ounce rounds on a whim about 15 years ago. I think silver was in the $3.00 range plus shipping.
Money is very tight and I forgot about them until seeing this thread. Last winter I dropped one of them in the Salvation Army kettle thinking they could get maybe $15-$20 out of it.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Aug 28, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Those old mexican Silver Peso coins are just as valuable, they contain real silver. I own quite a few of the 1944 cinco peso coins. Any decent dealer will buy them at market value of the silver contained in them.


Thanks ND. I knew you would understand.
I wish I had kept all the American silver coins that I sold prior to moving here.


----------



## maylee (Sep 5, 2011)

You guys convinced me, it time to short gold. The position wont make much or lose a little if it keeps charging up but if gold tanks I'll make buckets.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 6, 2011)

gold is the hedge against a bad economy.
people buy gold when the going gets rough.

Does the economy look better to you in the short term?
Does the world economy look like it is getting better in the near future?

Might need/want to rethink shorting gold stocks


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 9, 2011)

Love gold
Gold good
Silver good
Stocks baaaaad


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 12, 2011)

Silver is a better long term investment than Gold. 

Silver is a heavily used industrial metal where as Gold isn't.

For the past 70 years the yearly production of silver does not meet industrial needs. The price of silver will only increase heavily over the next 20 years. 

Increasing demand from India and China will drive the prices up no matter what. 

Just bought more this morning its back below 40


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 12, 2011)

has any country ever used silver to back their currency?
Ever hear of gold plating in industry especially in high tech jobs? NASA? Hospitals?
and as far as demand from china and India. China is home to the largest silver supply in the world, dont think they really are going to demand ours.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 14, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> has any country ever used silver to back their currency?
> Ever hear of gold plating in industry especially in high tech jobs? NASA? Hospitals?
> and as far as demand from china and India. China is home to the largest silver supply in the world, dont think they really are going to demand ours.


When demand does not meet supply they will.

Silver is used far more than gold.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Idustrial needs consume over a billion ozs a year and only 750 million ozs are produced annually. Thats a good Def.


----------



## Try it high (Sep 14, 2011)

70% Silver, 30% Gold is how I split metal investments.
Silvers awesome.
Gold is cool for stabilizing and counteracting inflation. But silver develops stronger (of course largely due to its multitude of industrial uses).


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.goldandsilverexchange.info/investment-potential.html

_Should a person wanting to preserve wealth buy gold or silver? Which one has the best investment potential or multiplier, or are other factors in the choice between the two more important? Most people I talk to want to buy silver because they say it has a greater multiplier than gold or a better investment potential. They always site the numerous big name silver advocates when they say that silver has a multiplier of 11 to l, whereas gold will only multiply at a rate of 5 to 1.

No doubt, in the natural, what they are saying has some validity, that silver will outperform gold in the long run. And when the dollar finally collapses and becomes worthless, silver and gold values will find their final resting places dictated by world-wide supply and demand. For example, using the arbitrary numbers of $10 per ounce for silver and $600 an ounce for gold, silver could easily reach $110 per ounce ($10 per ounce times 11 = $110) and gold could easily reach $3,000 ($600 per ounce times 5 = $3,000).
*
Besides silver having a greater multiplier or investment potential than gold, many people site the second big reason for buying silver as the much greater industrial demand for silver than for gold. No doubt that argument has some validity also, but both of these major arguments totally collapse when the dollar collapses. Why? First, when the dollar collapses and has no value, and silver reaches that hypothetical $110 per ounce, and you have a mountain of silver in your living room, who are you going to sell it to, and what kind of currency are you going to get in exchange?
*
Now realize, when the dollar reaches worthlessness as the German Marc did in Germany after World War II, our country will be in physical and financial chaos. People will use dollars to light fires to keep warm - - that will be about the only useful function of the dollar bill at that point. Bottom line - - there will be no currency for you to make money on your silver.

Again the second big reason for buying a ton of silver, industrial demand, with no currency, and consequently no more commerce, manufacturing will shrivel up like a grape in the scorching sun. The investment potential of silver will be useless. Long ago, with the government&#8217;s introduction of trade treaties like GATT and NAFTA, we have already sent to shipped over 90% of our manufacturing overseas or to Mexico. About the only manufacturing this country has left are the big three car manufacturers, General Motors, Ford, and Chrysler - - and all three of them are stumbling like blind men, dying of thirst in the desert, looking for a well of water.

As I have mentioned before in my paper, 90% junk silver, that is the dimes, quarters, half dollars that were minted in this country up until 1964, are essential for barter. When the dollar collapses, people are going to need small denominated silver coins to buy smaller things like a loaf of bread, a dozen eggs, or a gallon of milk, and those dimes, quarters and half dollars will be ideal for those barter situations. You can&#8217;t use your gold coins for those situations - - they are simply going to be worth too much per ounce to be practical. For example, how will people make change if you give them a half ounce gold coin worth $1,500 to buy a loaf of bread that costs $10? It just won&#8217;t work.

My basic recommendation is that people buy up to a half bag or a full bag of 90% silver coins for barter. A full bag weighs 55 lbs, and a half bag is about 28 lbs. But silver, along with its benefits, must be purchased in moderation for it has some very obvious disadvantages: weight, bulk, volume, storage, and portability. In the days that are soon to be upon us, we will be faced with financial and physical calamity that we have never experienced as a country or as a people.

First, where are you going to store or hide hundreds of pounds of silver so a robber won&#8217;t find it if he breaks into your home? And in the midst of the imminent financial chaos we will probably have to be mobile, and we need a practical plan to take our loved ones and our wealth with us if we have to leave quickly. None of the big name silver advocates address this problem. They think our country will never be in that kind of place, but they don&#8217;t look at history, and they don&#8217;t look at the reality of where our country and our dollar are headed.

That said, what are you going to do with literally hundreds of lbs of silver in your house if you have to leave in haste, and on foot at that? What about its investment potential then? I have talked with many people over the years who have bought into this silver investment potential, carrot-in-front-of-the-horse scenario, and they have 5 bags of silver (275 lbs), 20 bags of silver (1,100 lbs) 37 bags of silver (2,035 lbs). One man bought 44,000 ounces of silver (2,750 lbs) and had it stored in a depository 2,000 miles from where he lived. Do you think he will ever see an ounce of it when the government closes the bank doors?

*On the other hand, if you have a good bit of wealth, you need to put the bulk of it into gold coins. Gold is a very compact store of value, and it is easy to store and very mobile if you have to leave quickly. As history teaches us, many Jews bought safe passage during the Holocaust to the United States or to Great Britain with a gold coin they had hidden in their clothes or on their person somewhere. Don&#8217;t be duped into getting rich by buying a mountain of silver -- you might have to leave that mountain and all its investment potential to someone else. *_


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah but fuck it if they government collapses your money in your bank account is garabge atleast with silver or gold if this did happen you could recover some value when the market is back.

Maybe I should invest in a bag of potatoes


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 15, 2011)

we have started a small garden that has made us a little more self sufficient and less reliant on packaged foods if and when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 15, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> we have started a small garden that has made us a little more self sufficient and less reliant on packaged foods if and when the shit hits the fan.


This was my first year doing a garden gained a good 100 dollars worth of produce. Gave away alot of it to friends for free. Tomatoes, onions, green beans, corn and potatoes.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 15, 2011)

first hard freeze tonight in the tip of the mitt and i gave the rest of our tomatos and anything else hanging to the neighbors


----------



## beardo (Sep 15, 2011)

Silver is not money


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 16, 2011)

beardo said:


> Silver is not money


But itcan easily be turned into cash and is safe from inflation unlike cash. Good point ehh?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 16, 2011)

but there is still a perceived value in silver and any other commodity and we all know perception is reality


----------



## r1tony (Sep 16, 2011)

I sold a lot of stocks and bonds and bought and invested in gold many months ago...


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 16, 2011)

You perceive that pile of cash to have value even though it had none.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 16, 2011)

beardo said:


> Silver is not money


 The only "Silver you should invest in is money",,,and has a "Value" to it,,,Even if just a "Dollar"!


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 18, 2011)

Silver is money, it is just more important as a industrial metal. Gold is near useless and 99% of all the gold ever mined is still here, whereas 95% of all the silver ever mined is gone forever.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 19, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Silver is money, it is just more important as a industrial metal. Gold is near useless and 99% of all the gold ever mined is still here, whereas 95% of all the silver ever mined is gone forever.


This guy gets it.


----------



## beardo (Sep 19, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Silver is money, it is just more important as a industrial metal. Gold is near useless and 99% of all the gold ever mined is still here, whereas 95% of all the silver ever mined is gone forever.


Bernenke said Silver is not money


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 20, 2011)

beardo said:


> Bernenke said Silver is not money


 Well , he actually said Gold was not money, and that it was just used because of tradition. 

[video=youtube;2Dj9v9s9buk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Dj9v9s9buk[/video]


----------



## beardo (Sep 20, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Well , he actually said Gold was not money, and that it was just used because of tradition.
> 
> [video=youtube;2Dj9v9s9buk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Dj9v9s9buk[/video]


So Silver Is Money!
As defined by law!
*Section. 10.*No State shall enter into any Treaty, Alliance, or Confederation; grant Letters of Marque and Reprisal; coin Money; emit Bills of Credit; make any Thing but gold and silver Coin a Tender in Payment of Debts; pass any Bill of Attainder, ex post facto Law, or Law impairing the Obligation of Contracts, or grant any Title of Nobility.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 20, 2011)

beardo said:


> So Silver Is Money!
> As defined by law!
> *Section. 10.*No State shall enter into any Treaty, Alliance, or Confederation; grant Letters of Marque and Reprisal; coin Money; emit Bills of Credit; make any Thing but gold and silver Coin a Tender in Payment of Debts; pass any Bill of Attainder, ex post facto Law, or Law impairing the Obligation of Contracts, or grant any Title of Nobility.


They interpret the Federal Government as being outside the scope of that part of the Constitution because it says that no "*State*" shall make anything other than gold or silver coin a tender in payment of debt and the federal government is a corporation called "THE UNITED STATES".


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ready to buy more?


----------



## beardo (Sep 20, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> They interpret the Federal Government as being outside the scope of that part of the Constitution because it says that no "*State*" shall make anything other than gold or silver coin a tender in payment of debt and the federal government is a corporation called "THE UNITED STATES".


Oh ok cool, so I can just print my own money to right, since i'm not a state-Awesome
And to think i've been working and trying to spend less than I earn, when I could have just been printing money when I ran out.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 20, 2011)

You can print your own money, not US Dollars, but your actual own design, and do not call it a dollar either. A fella who made the liberty dollar(Silver coins) was found guilty of counterfeiting because he called it a "Dollar" and therefore people might be confused and actually think it was worth a dollar. The fucked up thing is that the liberty dollars are worth far more than a dollar.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 20, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Ready to buy more?


 I just bought 20 ounces on friday.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 22, 2011)

No drama you ready huge sell off today lol I'm still waiting for the 20 I ordered last week might need to order 20 more today with these prices 36


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 22, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> No drama you ready huge sell off today lol I'm still waiting for the 20 I ordered last week might need to order 20 more today with these prices 36


Yep, got $1200 ready to buy at the bottom. Let the good times roll!!

Volatility in a particular market like this sometimes means prices are getting ready to go sky high.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 22, 2011)

Down three dollars today crazy I bet its back to 40 by monday


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 22, 2011)

i need to sell some friggin gold...ima take a bath if the price slides any more.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 22, 2011)

Mark my words, silver will finish above 65 dollars per oz by the end of this year. gold will finish between 2,000-2,500. Don't sell your gold or silver.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 23, 2011)

well then nows the time to buy at 34.50


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 23, 2011)

smokebros said:


> Mark my words, silver will finish above 65 dollars per oz by the end of this year. gold will finish between 2,000-2,500. Don't sell your gold or silver.


Wudda ya think the turning point will be as it continues to slip. will it be an event? Mb the Feds failed new attempt at another jump start? A default in Europe or what? Bump, bump, bump....I'm interested to know


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 23, 2011)

the market is flooding because of fear, but eventually people will start a flurry of buy ins when it stops dropping


----------



## smokebros (Sep 23, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Wudda ya think the turning point will be as it continues to slip. will it be an event? Mb the Feds failed new attempt at another jump start? A default in Europe or what? Bump, bump, bump....I'm interested to know


Even I am surprised by the amount it has dropped this week, I cannot believe silver is sitting at 32$ The simple way to explain my reasoning is the ETF's. There are all these people today who own gold and silver ETF's and not actual physical. That is all fine and dandy until people begin pulling their bullion out to physically have it, because there isn't enough. Let's say today everyone in the U.S.A bought 1 oz of silver, it would collapse the silver market because there isn't enough physical silver to carry that out, which would cause a huge price hike. 300 million oz of silver left to be mined, 300 million people, you get the point. At the beginning of the year I said silver would hit 80$ per oz, about 4 months ago I reduced my prediction to 65$ an oz. People need to remember this is what silver did back in april/may, when the margins were being manipulated, it went from 50 to 32. I do not see a perpetual slide of precious metals, there is no way they can stay down, the economy and market is WAY to fucked up. m1, m2, m3, mzm are bigger than ever, the FED is not going to stop printing. Lets give it 2 weeks and see where prices are again.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 23, 2011)

This is an excellent opportunity to buy Physical Silver and Physical Gold. Probably the best time since April.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Gold 1,636 and dropping -108,,,Silver dropping 30.70 down 5.66 and plumeting,,, I figure silver will get arout $25,,,maybe even lower that's just my guess,,,Than I'm buying more pysical silver....Keep on going down.


----------



## maylee (Sep 23, 2011)

I want to thank you guys for convincing me to short gold, now I am done and have close the position out. Not all is well for me I am short bonds too and that has not worked out so well yet


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 23, 2011)

You can short the dollar by buying Silver. I bought two rolls of Canadian maples (50 ounces) today at $825 each, a friggin steal. IMO $29.50 was the bottom of the paper price. When I went to my dealer he was nearly out of bullion, only had 11 silver eagles and the 2 rolls of maples left plus some 5 and 10 ounce bars and a few medals and maybe 1/2 a bag of junk silver. He said he sold so much this week it made his head spin. I figure if everyone is buying physical and selling paper it won't be long before the Comex crashes. More backwardation, but this time on a scale never seen before.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I Still have a few month's before I can purchace a roll or 2 depend's on the price,,,I buy eagle's cause I'm American,,,But was wondering about other ,,,Them $5 dollar value .999 coin's in Canada,,,Is that still a good investment or hedge as an American?


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 23, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> I Still have a few month's before I can purchace a roll or 2 depend's on the price,,,I buy eagle's cause I'm American,,,But was wondering about other ,,,Them $5 dollar value .999 coin's in Canada,,,Is that still a good investment or hedge as an American?


 Since Maples, Harmonics and Silver Eagles are all legal tender they are not taxed since you cannot tax currency and bullion is not legal tender. Regular Bullion is taxed at the collectibles rate, currently(28%) almost 2 times higher than the maximum capital gains tax(15% ).

Junk silver is also not taxed.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 24, 2011)

Buy this weekend I bet everyone is buying up monday will see a rise in price.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well That ship off of Ireland just found 200 tonne's,,,i don't know how to post the article?,,,Now they just got to get it up!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 26, 2011)

200 tons you say? I'm totally there. With my scuba gear. Haha.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> 200 tons you say? I'm totally there. With my scuba gear. Haha.


 I hear that,,,A couple good dive's and you could be set!,,,But I think it's pretty well secure for now LOL,,,,I don't know how to post or see what i seen,,,but I'm pretty nieve,,,Now lol....It's there!


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15061868






Good luck on that dive 3 miles beneath the sea. Pressures there might be a bit"harsh".


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 27, 2011)

Prolly. Ill just be a pirate and wait till they come up with their booty and take it by force...arghhh


----------



## swampgrower (Sep 27, 2011)

silver train is gone about time....


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 28, 2011)

not quite, it has pulled over for a refueling IMO. The fundamentals haven't changed.


----------



## beardo (Sep 28, 2011)

I had an interesting idea today,
I had always thought we might see a big run up in prices of silver that could be followed by regulations restrictions and possibly some sort of a ban on P.M.'s and I thought this could be caused by a shortage of phisical or a conering of the market or by the unraveling of the paper silver market, but what if they had a better plan, and plan on having it play out in the oppisite way- we see a huge unraveling of the paper markets, massive backwardsation, very low trading and spot prices because of unlimited availibility of silver contracts driving spot price to 1$ a ounce spot causing all the phisical to be bought up and hurting industry because of a unavailibility of phisical silver for manufacturing giving them an excuse to intervien and out law or restrict ownership of P.M.'s and introducing an offical govt buy out of all private P.M. holders for the spot price of 1$ an ounce.....


----------



## beardo (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not saying that this will happen, it's just a posibility I hadn't thought of before, I had always assumed any unraveling of the silver market would cause prices to rise but they could use paper to devalue phisical to their own gain.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Everyone who had silver and sold,,,with a profit won,,,The "bubble",,,Burst,,,Keep dropping than I'll buy again it's still way too high IMO...But I hold and Look at it every once a while,,,With no paw print's tho',,,I'm more a "collecter",,,with "numisnistic",,,Trait's...That market is still intact and alway's will be IMO.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone who sold physical silver and now has less physical than before has LOST wealth. Wealth is not US Dollars since they are only pieces of paper or digits on a screen or printout. These "busts" as people call them are gifts to people like me who take advantage and build actual tangible wealth by only purchasing more. It's not the dollar value of your silver that is important it is how high your stack goes.

My only numismatic purchases I have made are a 2,400 year old silver drachm with Alexander the Great's image on it and a MS67 uncirculated 1882 Carson City silver Dollar. The former is worth maybe $1,000 and the Silver dollar is worth about $1,200 because of its nearly flawless condition.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 1, 2011)

The people who "Sold",,,did not lose,,,They "Keep'd there loss in "other investment's in check",,,The small guy who bought cheap,,,made a profit,,,won,,,Silver is going to keep dropping,,,I predicted $25-35,,,But now it's going to much lower soon IMO,,,which is great for us "little Guy's",,,I just bought and already recieved a Proof and uncurrulated silver and proof eagle from the mint,,,Total was 134.00 or so wtf,,,Yea I'm stupid but i like to collect.,,,now the site say's there "unavalable to fix the price",,,damn there lowering the cost!
But,,,in the future,,,I'm going to focus on rolls of Bullion eagle's,,,maple leaf's,,,and see about the Philhermonic's,,,I just like looking at the coin's and very relaxing,,,but price's are going to be much better in the soon future.


----------



## Luger187 (Oct 4, 2011)

where is a good place to buy silver? should i get it online? what kind of store sells silver coins for cheap? id like to not pay that tax if possible


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 5, 2011)

It depend's,,,On what kind of silver you wan't?,,,and for what?,,,I just like collecting pretty "new coin's",,,For fun and maybe handing them down someday,,,They will alway's have some value.,,,Other's just buy "Silver Bullion",,,for the silver,,,Investment aspect...It's addictive and easy to get into,,,Just google silver as an investment or collecting etc...and resarch it. You can buy on ebay,,,US mint,,,Canadian mint...dealer's etc...just do some reaserch before buyng and figure out what you want out of it.,,I don't want or expect much out of it except a hobby and watching my collection grow,,,He He,,,But when prices rise it's easy to see a quick profit and sell,,,i fell into that trap a while ago,,,now I'm just collecting and enjoying the coin's for what it's worth. Have fun,,,it is IMO.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Oct 6, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> The people who "Sold",,,did not lose,,,They "Keep'd there loss in "other investment's in check",,,The small guy who bought cheap,,,made a profit,,,won,,,Silver is going to keep dropping,,,I predicted $25-35,,,But now it's going to much lower soon IMO,,,which is great for us "little Guy's",,,I just bought and already recieved a Proof and uncurrulated silver and proof eagle from the mint,,,Total was 134.00 or so wtf,,,Yea I'm stupid but i like to collect.,,,now the site say's there "unavalable to fix the price",,,damn there lowering the cost!
> But,,,in the future,,,I'm going to focus on rolls of Bullion eagle's,,,maple leaf's,,,and see about the Philhermonic's,,,I just like looking at the coin's and very relaxing,,,but price's are going to be much better in the soon future.


If you're interested, I have some of these:

http://www.coinmerc.com/mexico-c-178/mexico-2006-10-mexican-states-commemoratives-2nd-stage-mexico-1oz-silver-proof-coin

I'd let them go for $80 each, plus shipping.


----------



## swampgrower (Oct 6, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> If you're interested, I have some of these:
> 
> http://www.coinmerc.com/mexico-c-178/mexico-2006-10-mexican-states-commemoratives-2nd-stage-mexico-1oz-silver-proof-coin
> 
> I'd let them go for $80 each, plus shipping.


i bet you would they are only worth what people will pay and they are not rare so they would fetch spot value of silver plus a buck or 2


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting, they still use the same designs as the old silver currency coinage in Mexico.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 6, 2011)

The only mexican silver coin I have is a 1984 punta plura or some thing like that?,,,got it free winning at a game of dart's,,,was bartering with weed,,,That's a decent investment IMO.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm still buying silver but at lower prices. And I'm more than half way towards my 1000 z goal


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'm still buying silver but at lower prices. And I'm more than half way towards my 1000 z goal


i got 2800 for a pound of super sour OG last week.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 7, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i got 2800 for a pound of super sour OG last week.


 And your happy?,,,Oh wait....Your out west.....


----------



## Mr Neutron (Oct 8, 2011)

swampgrower said:


> i bet you would they are only worth what people will pay and they are not rare so they would fetch spot value of silver plus a buck or 2


If somebody just paid $134 for a silver Eagle, then $80 for one of these would be a bargain, yeah?


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i got 2800 for a pound of super sour OG last week.


You got 2,800 ounces of pure silver for a pound of weed? 2,800 troy ounces is 192 pounds. Or did you mean that you received $2,800 for your pound of weed?


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 8, 2011)

swampgrower said:


> i bet you would they are only worth what people will pay and they are not rare so they would fetch spot value of silver plus a buck or 2


Proof coins are rare. Know what a proof US Silver eagle from 1995 can fetch from a collector? about 3 grand. Most Proofs cost about $80-$120 now.


----------



## colonuggs (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i got 2800 for a pound of super sour OG last week.


In New Jersey... you would have got almost double that  people I know could buy that off you and pull $2000 on top of that selling the pound as a whole...crazy difference between east and west coast


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> If somebody just paid $134 for a silver Eagle, then $80 for one of these would be a bargain, yeah?


 No,,,I bought a Silver proof american eagle and the Burnished american eagle from the US Mint and 4.95 shipping,,,It's not the invester bullion.,,,It's the collector version.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Oct 8, 2011)

These Mexican "State" coins that I am referring to are uncirculated proofs, 1 oz, .999.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

colonuggs said:


> In New Jersey... you would have got almost double that  people I know could buy that off you and pull $2000 on top of that selling the pound as a whole...crazy difference between east and west coast



come and get it.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mr Neutron said:


> These Mexican "State" coins that I am referring to are uncirculated proofs, 1 oz, .999.


 I hear ya,,,same here .999,,,uncurclated and untouched,,,Price was like 60 and 68 or something like that,,,just a few year's ago we were talking like 24 to 29 for cheaper burnished and pretty proof's,,,Now 80 for a mexican proof?,,,I seen they actually go for more,,,but Like i said Never got into mexican coin's. Plus I really would not feel safe trying to buy anything from this site if ya' know what I'm saying? Unless I really knew you...Just hold on to them,,,forget them except where you put em'...LOL.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> come and get it.


 Yea that price would be a damn good investment to make a Run,,,If you got all your duck's in a row


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Yea that price would be a damn good investment to make a Run,,,If you got all your duck's in a row


a dozen little ducks, all in a row.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> How much does cold hard cash cost now a days?


it's free, in my yard. 

i literally just pulled 50k in diamonds out of my ass. take all the jabs you got.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it's free, in my yard.
> 
> i literally just pulled 50k out of my ass. take all the jabs you got.


You put cash up your ass? Preparing for prison? Or do you just enjoy the smell of shit when you pay your bills? Perhaps you should go and make a marble or something, those fit more comfortably I bet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> You put cash up your ass? Preparing for prison? Or do you just enjoy the smell of shit when you pay your bills? Perhaps you should go and make a marble or something, those fit more comfortably I bet.


hurts, don't it.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> hurts, don't it.


What, you telling me you get $2800 for a pound of weed? Big deal, I get $5500, And I don't have to put things up my ass.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> What, you telling me you get $2800 for a pound of weed? Big deal, I get $5500, And I don't have to put things up my ass.



so you're telling me you *buy* silver. big deal. 

i mock you and you put it in your sig. hella funny. right over your head.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Oct 8, 2011)

fbb, you know better than to behave in this crassly abusive manner, please stop it right now!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> fbb, you know better than to behave in this crassly abusive manner, please stop it right now!!!


sites gone to shit, i'm simply playing along. 

dude's been "better then thou" this whole thread simply because he buys silver. WOW. what a revelation.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Come on guy's chill out,,,I got fucked Now the mint repriced and it was exactlly ten dollar's a piece cheaper,,,but I bought 2 $10 dallar lottery scratch ticket's today and won $100 on one and $20 on the other ,,, Guy's...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Come on guy's chill out,,,I got fucked Now the mint repriced and it was exactlly ten dollar's a piece cheaper,,,but I bought 2 $10 dallar lottery scratch ticket's today and won $100 on one and $20 on the other ,,, Guy's...


make something from scratch and sell it.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you seriously thought i got 192 pounds of silver? for a pound of weed? then you really are stupid and all is well here.
> 
> i "get what i reap"? as if you're hurting me?
> 
> ...


So you think investing money is bad? really? When I sell cattle to the butcher I bet I put more money into the economy than your glass pipe. Does that mean I am better than you are since you seem to make that assumption that anyone who creates wealth is better than people who invest it or save it. When I sell my solar power back to the utility I am adding to the economy also. When I pay US Dollars in trade for silver bullion I am adding to the economy. No one is hoarding anything, we are conserving resources instead of wasting them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

so once again, you SERIOUSLY thought i received 192 pounds of silver for a pound of weed?

since this is where this all started.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i got 2800 for a pound of super sour OG last week.





NoDrama said:


> You got 2,800 ounces of pure silver for a pound of weed? 2,800 troy ounces is 192 pounds. Or did you mean that you received $2,800 for your pound of weed?



this was a serious question?


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

I Like Both of you here at RIU,,,I know a lot of shit has transpired,,,but I came back cause it's still fun to BS,,,But come on guy's ,,,Just smoke one I'm going too now,,,and I'm passing the ...Blame me not each other,,,I'm used to getting fucked


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so once again, you SERIOUSLY thought i received 192 pounds of silver for a pound of weed?
> 
> since this is where this all started.


Obviously I figured you meant $2800, why else would I include it in my question? You inability to push the shift key and the four key at the same time before your number whether by choice or physical malady could have easily been avoided by just saying "Oh it was cash, not ounces". Now if it were ounces I would have said "WOW HOLY SHIT YOUR LUCKY" but you just called me a stupid fuck instead.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I Like weed,,, money,,,silver and gold,,,Oh yea gun's are fun too...That's about 4 outta 1000 thing's I like to think are important,,,But it's a silver thread?,,,,,Here goes...And I pass it to all


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh shit old weed is still good


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so you are so stupid my lack of a dollar sign caused ALL THIS?
> 
> what a fucktard.
> 
> rollanewlife.whatamess


Lack of a dollar sign didn't cause this, your shitty attitude did.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm fucking with YOU. my attitude isn't shitty at all. more like 'sassy'.
> 
> i didn't go fishing today, or did i.


sassy lil thang you... lmmfao!


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sassy lil thang you... lmmfao!


 Hey man,,,How ya doing,,,


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> sassy lil thang you... lmmfao!


i'll spank you too, if you aren't careful.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Hey man,,,How ya doing,,,


and you, trying to be all mister nicey nice. we'll have none of that here anymore.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Lack of a dollar sign didn't cause this, your shitty attitude did.


i am sorry i played with your emotions. i was only trying to have some fun. you have been kinda "cocky" about the whole silver thing though. i forgive you.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll spank you too, if you aren't careful.


 That's sexxy.....LOL....Spank me I'm bad.....Lmfao...Yea I know text shit.,,,Going to jam tonight...jUAT TRYING TO SPREAD lOVE TO US ALL...Did not know cap's were on,,,But aint going to change It,,,,Smoke and chill,,,it get's even better...I hope.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Miserable,,,fuck....


i'm happier right now then i've ever been. i just got my ranger bass boat dialed in. fished until dark the last 2 nights.  i'd be out there right now, but it's hella crowded on the weekends.

then we have this shit.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i literally just pulled 50k out of my ass. take all the jabs you got.



Only jab I got is mentioning that you're a good target for some bad people!


Well that... and I just paid 30 grand on a student loan, boy did that hurt my heart strings...


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Who's Bad i thought we were "All good",,,This year I fished for 3 day's in the st Laurence Ny state,,,,Awome,,,No other fishing I'll do saltwater,,,and fresh,,,Love fishing but been a slave working my ass of to survive,,,I want a "Pontoon",,,Heared there nice....Maybe next year I'll have more time and money!.............


----------



## Mr Neutron (Oct 8, 2011)

This is why I don't come in here as much anymore. Too many internet Rambos with a short fuse, a massive inferiority complex and the emotional instability of a 2 year old.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i am sorry i played with your emotions. i was only trying to have some fun. you have been kinda "cocky" about the whole silver thing though. i forgive you.


Don't worry bro, you know I was only kidding around.


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 8, 2011)

If it got SOOOOOOO bad that people needed to start storaging food & raiding stores.. Just join the Army, 3x free meals a day.. ^_^ I am sure we will be @ war with someone whenever that happens.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Tried That now I am to old and Lazy,,,To join again,,,So I just like to bitch,,,about everyone else ones in a while,,,silver is an investment,,,a collectable and they say it's "Healing",,,Who ever they are?,,,But it work's for me,,,I'm not worried about the dollar like like everyone else,,,I'm worried about what happened to my 401K,,,Oh wait cashed out a couple year's ago,,,cause I lost way to much...Fuck an investment where you can not actually touch and rub it all over and maybe create a "High dollar dildo with"?,,,,,,LightBulb


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 10, 2011)

TBH I expect the price to get slammed one more time before it goes ape shit.


----------



## beardo (Oct 11, 2011)

Another huge bailout- this one to a bank in Europe-
Fundementals improve again


----------



## beardo (Oct 12, 2011)

[youtube]G7Kra0Mjqj8[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Oct 15, 2011)

Silver for the win!!!
Silver is the greatest, it is win win- whatever happens it is a gaurentee you win- If it goes up to 100$ or 1000$ you WIN and if it goes down to 1$ you WIN - Silver is the Charlie Sheen or investments


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm curious about .999 and .9999? Damn can I bend it with my finger's lol,,,Does it keep's it's look without much discoloration if stored properly? I'm talking about the canadian maple leaf,,,compared to American eagle.


----------



## spandy (Oct 16, 2011)

silver is silver dude whether its from canada or us (may have collector value but everyone is wanting it for the market value), 999 or 9999 just means there are only traces elements of other things, if any. And just polish it if it becomes tarnished as silver is the most polishable metal in the world.

And don't try bending it with your teeth, I wouldn't even do that with gold.

Silver IS THE WIN, but only for those of us who started buying physical years ago


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 16, 2011)

Pure silver is soft, but not soft enough to bend a Canadian Maple with your bare hands though. The Gold Maple is even softer as it only contains gold, unlike the Gold Eagle which has 17 grains of silver in it to make it more durable. I haven't been able to bend My Gold Maples either.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 17, 2011)

I get a newsletter every month that some of you might be interested in reading. You can get on their list for free if you contact them. Ted Butler makes a great argument for holding physical silver. Investmentrarities.com


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I plan on holding my silver a long time and I really don't see silver dropping below $25 more like hover in the range it's at?,,,kinnda like year's ago gas wen't up to like $4-$5 a gallon I said it was just preparing us for a $3 a gallon average.
I going to invest in more silver at these price's because I'm long term and more of a collector,,,in 20 30 year's who know's what it will be worth,,,I'm new to this In 08' I bought and as they went up dumped and made a quick profit,,,And regret that move on my part,,,Never again' Viva La Silver coin's


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm saving for long term too. Either I'll use it in retirement or if I get hit by a bus my kid will get it all. I'm reading that in late 2012 it should go up to about $50USD. It's a great time to buy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2011)

i kept getting this "monthly statement" from bank of america. last year i had a disability claim open and they use BofA debit cards as payment nowadays. i had an automatic transfer setup so when disability deposited money into the BofA account it got auto-transferred to my regular bank. the account ran dry back in march. but for the past few months i keep getting these statements. i lost the BofA card so i couldn't access the statement to see what was up.

last week i found the debit card and finally checked the BofA account. turns out there was $800 in it. i have since transferred it over to my regular bank. 

GO silver!!!!


----------



## beardo (Oct 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i kept getting this "monthly statement" from bank of america. last year i had a disability claim open and they use BofA debit cards as payment nowadays. i had an automatic transfer setup so when disability deposited money into the BofA account it got auto-transferred to my regular bank. the account ran dry back in march. but for the past few months i keep getting these statements. i lost the BofA card so i couldn't access the statement to see what was up.
> 
> last week i found the debit card and finally checked the BofA account. turns out there was $800 in it. i have since transferred it over to my regular bank.
> 
> GO silver!!!!


 I put everything in the Free Lakota Bank, I've been really happy with them, they give me a good interest rate and I have a free life time account.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Credit Union's are the shit,,,I did some research and think I'm going to supplement my silver with some Platinum,,,Good time to buy it IMO,,,....very rare and Industrial, and medical uses. If you think the world and economy will Not end


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 21, 2011)

ExDex1x1 said:


> Most major corporations and even small business (in my area at least) are all starting to hire again, I fail to see your logic behind this new depression. Home Depot is hiring like 23,000 seasonal workers, Kmart and Walmart both just announced plans to hire thousands, Kraft is expanding, AMD and Intel are both expanding operations within the US.
> 
> The only markets still hurting are those being kept alive by union workers because unions ask for ridiculous wages and cant afford to operate any more. The only thing I see happening in the near future is the death of unions.


 Well the problem is most companies that have workers that are in unions are generally in under paid enviroments. It's good to know that people will stand to get a pay rise equal to other avg joes doing jobs similar to you. You have to remember that unions generally 9well here in Australia) Only claim a pay rise equal to that of inflation so that in the end all of their workers are effectively just as wealthy each year but the numbers just look bigger.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 21, 2011)

25th silver eagle set goes on sale oct 27th at noon,,,going to be big IMO,,,Hopefully going to get 2 and flip one to pay for the other eventually


----------



## beardo (Oct 27, 2011)

Silver is selling for a hundred dollars an ounce- one ounce Australian Dragons
Soon spot will be 100$ an ounce- I just hope when that time comes mcdonalds still has a 99 cent menu


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 27, 2011)

The 100,000 limit,,, 25th anniversay set sold out in like 4-1/2 hrs,,,I'm on a waiting list in other word's shit outta luck,,,Crappy us mint server's...phone service busy...5 limit's,,,Dealer's advantage,,,I smell Bullshit,,,Tried all day to get connected one way or the other,,,You just can't compete with High tech server's and phone farm's,,,The common collecter is screwed,,,Big business took over here...Fuck silver I'm pissed!


----------



## wannabe grower (Oct 27, 2011)

You really ought to invest in lead if the economy fails. The jacketed hollow point kinda let if you get me.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 27, 2011)

wannabe grower said:


> You really ought to invest in lead if the economy fails. The jacketed hollow point kinda let if you get me.


 Well I'm not worried about the economy failing,,,Have plenty of lead to protect me and my silver,,,Plus lead will not kill vampire's and Zombie's.


----------



## wannabe grower (Oct 27, 2011)

I propose a weed based monetary system if money fails.


----------



## dp sux (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought this was a topic on makin fem seeds with silver col (wuteva its called)


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 27, 2011)

If money "Fail's",,,we all die...Everywhere,,,Money buy's weed,,,weed make's money,,...weed might make weed than the more there is the less important it become's,,,money is what everyone need's,,,I need money,,,trade you some weed J/K...Money buy's happieness,,,nothing else!,,,


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 27, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Well I'm not worried about the economy failing,,,Have plenty of lead to protect me and my silver,,,Plus lead will not kill vampire's and Zombie's.


 Yea but blowing the head off with lead will still help. If they can't see you, that can't find you. Just treat the headless vampires and zombies like the people of Wall-Mart and you will survive. Stay out of their way and you will be good.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 27, 2011)

No shit,,,LOL,,,usually I feel like the "Zombie",,,If I go into a "Public",,,Hell hole...Hot chic's tho'....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2011)

beardo said:


> Silver is selling for a hundred dollars an ounce- one ounce Australian Dragons
> Soon spot will be 100$ an ounce- I just hope when that time comes mcdonalds still has a 99 cent menu


i want a dragon.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 27, 2011)

You looking for the Missing piece,,,of your "Zodiac"?...LOL...I wan't my .99 cent chilli from wendy's,,,oh well......


----------



## nl3004.kind (Oct 27, 2011)

i want a real dragon!!!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 28, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Plus lead will not kill vampire's and Zombie's.


 Yes when the economy crashes the first thing I am going to be worried about is the vampires and zombies that arrive on planet earth with their alien friends that go around to rape and pillage each world that has an economy crash.

In all honestlyness I am not getting into silver as the reason it has always been cheap is because every body can afford it. If everybody can afford it then everybody effectively has it so what makes it rare or valuable? hmm not a lot.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

when the economy crashes your silver will be meaningless.

look, a shiny thing!!!


----------



## DelSlow (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> when the economy crashes your silver will be meaningless.
> 
> look, a shiny thing!!!


 Maybe you can melt it down and make silver bullets. 

I also read that silver can keep bacteria out of water or something? Like if you had a large container of water (clean) and you put a silver coin in it, it's supposed to keep it clean. Good if you don't have bleach I guess.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Maybe you can melt it down and make silver bullets.
> 
> I also read that silver can keep bacteria out of water or something? Like if you had a large container of water (clean) and you put a silver coin in it, it's supposed to keep it clean. Good if you don't have bleach I guess.


how much do i need? i'll grab a chunk just for that.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 29, 2011)

That's my boy.... Always thinking about today. I always liked ya fdd. But I'm convinced silver will make a revival in the years to come. It already doubled my investment in one year. And the greenbacks you seem to have a lot of are only backed by the creditworthiness (what a misnomer) of the USA. If I had to assign a Fico score to the fed i would give it a 420...lol...Fiat money will never be real money. Although it buys real stuff. For now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> That's my boy.... Always thinking about today. I always liked ya fdd. But I'm convinced silver will make a revival in the years to come. It already doubled my investment in one year. And the greenbacks you seem to have a lot of are only backed by the creditworthiness (what a misnomer) of the USA. If I had to assign a Fico score to the fed i would give it a 420...lol...Fiat money will never be real money. Although it buys real stuff. For now.


the greenbacks i hold today work pretty well whenever i go shopping.

i live in the moment and LOVE it. 

the sky is falling, the sky is falling!!!!!!!!

i took my "silver money" and bought a boat. a boat i fish out of 3 days a week.


----------



## sworth (Oct 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> how much do i need? i'll grab a chunk just for that.


A silver dollar did for a cowboy's canteen...I guesstimate that's $15 per one plant DWC 
(Really it's true!)


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yea,,,You bought a Boat,,, "A Hole in the water",,,I was going to get one maybe someday,,,But a camper you can actually live in,,,If the sky fall's I don't think the economy will collapse.
I think the will be a greater need for a usable metal in the future...so price's will rise due to global demand.
Heck people rob copper all the time everywhere to get a few buck's a pound,,,Maybe you should sort your copper pennie's,,,No don't do that it will leave less for me
As for buying silver,,,It's an "investment",,,Like any other,,,but at least it's needed in all sort of "Industrial",,,and "Medical",,,"jewlery"...etc...and will hold it's value,,,Unlike in a few year's you "Boat will sink"...Leaving you with all the cost's involved with the purchase,,,up keep fuel,,,etc....I hope you can sell a lot of fish to justify or break even,,,Guess you could just use the "Fish shit",,,in your more profitable lifestyle


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 29, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> the greenbacks i hold today work pretty well whenever i go shopping.
> 
> i live in the moment and LOVE it.
> 
> ...


 I don't think the sky is falling (yet) but that's not why I save it. I save it cuz i think its a wise investment against a dollar that will fall. And you could look at the boat as a kind of investment in your own happiness. Which is the best kind of investment there is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Yea,,,You bought a Boat,,, "A Hole in the water",,,I was going to get one maybe someday,,,But a camper you can actually live in,,,If the sky fall's I don't think the economy will collapse.
> I think the will be a greater need for a usable metal in the future...so price's will rise due to global demand.
> Heck people rob copper all the time everywhere to get a few buck's a pound,,,Maybe you should sort your copper pennie's,,,No don't do that it will leave less for me
> As for buying silver,,,It's an "investment",,,Like any other,,,but at least it's needed in all sort of "Industrial",,,and "Medical",,,"jewlery"...etc...and will hold it's value,,,Unlike in a few year's you "Boat will sink"...Leaving you with all the cost's involved with the purchase,,,up keep fuel,,,etc....I hope you can sell a lot of fish to justify or break even,,,Guess you could just use the "Fish shit",,,in your more profitable lifestyle


i fish out of my boat 3 days a week. the only money going into it is gas. i expect nothing but pure enjoyment out of it. which is priceless.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i fish out of my boat 3 days a week. the only money going into it is gas. i expect nothing but pure enjoyment out of it. which is priceless.


You don't have to register that boat? No insurance? 

You ever change the oil? The lower end ever get maintenance? The responsibilities of Boat ownership. Ever wash your boat or take some rubbing compound to it?

More than just gas i think.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> You don't have to register that boat? No insurance?
> 
> You ever change the oil? The lower end ever get maintenance? The responsibilities of Boat ownership. Ever wash your boat or take some rubbing compound to it?
> 
> More than just gas i think.


registration is 20 dollars a year. with that lets just round everything out to another 100 bucks a year.

so yeah, you sure got me. 



what exactly are you hoarding all your money for? why are you so against living in the now? why is the fact that you buy silver so special?


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 30, 2011)

You hoard for the future,,,Because before you know it your working day's are over,,,and you really can't trust anyone to support you...silver will never let you down,,,at least in my life time.,,,all my living in the moment consist's of working my ass of just to get by,,,and saving what I can in the moment to keep on keepin' on...You prob,,have it better than me tho',,,so enjoy,,what ever you have...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> You hoard for the future,,,Because before you know it your working day's are over,,,and you really can't trust anyone to support you...silver will never let you down,,,at least in my life time.,,,all my living in the moment consist's of working my ass of just to get by,,,and saving what I can in the moment to keep on keepin' on...You prob,,have it better than me tho',,,so enjoy,,what ever you have...


but my working days are already over. it's how i can fish 3 days a week. i do blow glass still, and it helps with things. but i hardly call that work. 

gonna be kinda hard to jump waves on a seadoo when i'm 70.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well,,,I understand,,,and don't dis-agree with your living condition's,,,we are handed a hand and play with what were dealt,,,I and other's choose to "Invest",,,in silver for one reason or another?,,,saftey That's all it is,,,It's hard right now to buy a "Hamburger" at "Mc Donald's",,,with a silver dollar,,,which is a good thing,,,We don't waste our money on stupid shit at the moment....Ya Know what I'm saying?,,,and fuck bank's!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Well,,,I understand,,,and don't dis-agree with your living condition's,,,we are handed a hand and play with what were dealt,,,I and other's choose to "Invest",,,in silver for one reason or another?,,,saftey That's all it is,,,It's hard right now to buy a "Hamburger" at "Mc Donald's",,,with a silver dollar,,,which is a good thing,,,We don't waste our money on stupid shit at the moment....Ya Know what I'm saying?,,,and fuck bank's!!!


how is fishing stupid but retirement isn't? don't you fish when you retire?

invest it today for you may not have a tomorrow. 

don't go out and blow everything on coke, but don't be so frugal on yourself either. i guess that's all i'm really trying to say.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have Kid's and will hand it down if my time come's first,,,Coke my nose is already shot only smoke it every once and twice a year and still has no effect on my silver


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> I have Kid's and will hand it down if my time come's first,,,Coke my nose is already shot only smoke it every once and twice a year and still has no effect on my silver


i have a son, i take him fishing.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I Like fishing lol,,,Just don't have time this year,,,did it once,,,in the st Lawrance river sea way,,,was good time's,,,Just waiting till I can retire like you too


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> I Like fishing lol,,,Just don't have time this year,,,did it once,,,in the st Lawrance river sea way,,,was good time's,,,Just waiting till I can retire like you too


you don't have time because you are too busy working overtime to make money to buy silver to give to your kids when you are dead. at least they will be able to afford fishing lessons. 

i still work, only on my terms.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yea I'm a "Trucker",,I'm The ultimate loser,,,Only home weekend's and don't get over time,,,been laid off from my local "honey pot job",,,I took almost a year off and,,,really did Nothing finacially productive,,,I tried but not as hard as you?,,,But i collected Nothing from anyone,,,except for 3 month's and that did not sufice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Yea I'm a "Trucker",,I'm The ultimate loser,,,Only home weekend's and don't get over time,,,been laid off from my local "honey pot job",,,I took almost a year off and,,,really did Nothing finacially productive,,,I tried but not as hard as you?,,,But i collected Nothing from anyone,,,except for 3 month's and that did not sufice.


trucker is actually a good job. i'm really now downing anyone, just trying to get people to enjoy life a little more. buy a used car instead of a new one on a loan and take an EXTRA week off, instead of working extra overtime for 2 years. little things like that can be huge life changers.

we are born to feel are duty in life is to work to be 65. i often wonder who made this rule.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 30, 2011)

i hear ya I'm just busting my ass and trying to make thing beter later,,,Pot is good,,,and so is,,,Enjoy...,,,I still manage that,,,silver just give's me a piece of mind,,,Enjoy fishing I do too!


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> what exactly are you hoarding all your money for? why are you so against living in the now? why is the fact that you buy silver so special?


Hoarding? Its called conservation. BTW I hunt, fish, go boating and water skiing, camping and hiking all year round. Piloting my Airplane takes plenty of my time too and can be expensive to maintain and register. Just because I invest in silver doesn't mean I don't get out and enjoy life. Not sure how you ever came to that conclusion that to invest in something you must give up all other aspects of your life to do it.

You do other things than grow weed, make glass pipes and fish don't you?


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 30, 2011)

Smartest thing I ever did was work my butt off, save money, buy dirt, clear brush, drill well, put in septic, buy block, build house. I live frugally, no central air or heat, just swamp cooler and a woodstove. My electric bill is rarely over 100 bucks, no gas bill, no water bill, no trash or sewer bill.
Fade is right about working on your own terms.
Nobody on their deathbed says, gee I wish I had worked harder and longer and made the man more money.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Smartest thing I ever did was work my butt off, save money, buy dirt, clear brush, drill well, put in septic, buy block, build house. I live frugally, no central air or heat, just swamp cooler and a woodstove. My electric bill is rarely over 100 bucks, no gas bill, no water bill, no trash or sewer bill.
> Fade is right about working on your own terms.
> Nobody on their deathbed says, gee I wish I had worked harder and longer and made the man more money.


 Do you still have a job?


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 30, 2011)

I was blessed and I have worked for myself for the past 18 years in construction. I still do side jobs now and then and I have some rainy day funds. But since I got my med card and grew my first harvest I have spent the past six months stoned 24/7  and I have hardly left the house.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Hoarding? Its called conservation. BTW I hunt, fish, go boating and water skiing, camping and hiking all year round. Piloting my Airplane takes plenty of my time too and can be expensive to maintain and register. Just because I invest in silver doesn't mean I don't get out and enjoy life. Not sure how you ever came to that conclusion that to invest in something you must give up all other aspects of your life to do it.
> 
> You do other things than grow weed, make glass pipes and fish don't you?


i eat. and i watch a lot of TV/xbox. but not much more. 

and it's called 'investing'. 

'conservation' would be buying a used car. we went over that already though.

you ever try to insure a rocket ship? i didn't want to start measuring dicks here, but you pushed me to it.


----------



## beardo (Oct 30, 2011)

Fdd can you make Silver cups? I would want one. Or can you put a whole lot of silver fumming into your glass and then advertise it as such and help you to get a higher price for your glass while further strengthening Silvers fundamentals and supporting the American economey?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2011)

beardo said:


> Fdd can you make Silver cups? I would want one. Or can you put a whole lot of silver fumming into your glass and then advertise it as such and help you to get a higher price for your glass while further strengthening Silvers fundamentals and supporting the American economey?


yeah, i could easily use "silver fumed" as a selling point. kids gobble that shit up.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 31, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i eat. and i watch a lot of TV/xbox. but not much more.
> 
> and it's called 'investing'.
> 
> ...


Yeah Watching TV and playing video games aren't really my thing, I think they make people stupid.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah Watching TV and playing video games aren't really my thing, I think they make people stupid.


so what if i'm stupid? at least i'm not angry. 

i made a $200 dry pipe last night. some heady shit. best piece of glass i've done yet. stepped up to a whole new level. i worked 12 hours, then unwound with the TV until 2am. i'm ready to dive back in this afternoon. 

a grow forum is a much better place to gain intelligence. kill your TV and log on to RIU.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm crossing my finger's,,,The 25th anniversary set,,,was on "hold",,,after being sold out,,,Now it's being processed,,...Man I just wan't this "Silver set",,,To collect,,,without the BS dealer markup's,,,That shut down the Mint's web site!,,,Wish me Luck!


----------



## spandy (Nov 3, 2011)

Its amazing how smart you can get by watching people around you fail. You don't have to have the right answers if you already have all the wrong ones.


----------



## beardo (Nov 4, 2011)

A little long, but if you have time you should watch this.
[youtube]tj2s6vzErqY[/youtube]


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Awhh,,,I just watched a comercial for "Gold Line",,,or some shit advertizing "Silver",,,...Ughh...Invest in good Bud's


----------



## beardo (Nov 5, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Awhh,,,I just watched a comercial for "Gold Line",,,or some shit advertizing "Silver",,,...Ughh...Invest in good Bud's


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2011)

beardo said:


>



your chart is 5 years old.


----------



## beardo (Nov 5, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> your chart is 5 years old.


Oh...
How much is it worth now? 
I wonder how much it will be worth 5 years from now?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2011)

beardo said:


> Oh...
> How much is it worth now?
> I *wonder* how much it will be worth 5 years from now?


exactly, when today you could be actually enjoying it.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey FDD how come you don't drive a Ferrari and live in a 20,000 SQ foot mansion?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Hey FDD how come you don't drive a Ferrari and live in a 20,000 SQ foot mansion?


because i don't want to.

why don't you?


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 7, 2011)

Won't silver return to 08-09 levels when investors realise that it's safe again to invest in the stock markets?

I think getting in now means buying high and eventually selling low again... Just like the housing market... A few years ago they said houses would only go up too


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Nov 7, 2011)

If the Investors,,,wanna invest that mean's more shit is going to be produced,,,and increse the need for raw meterial's,,,...There could be a big sell off and price's will drop,,,But long term especially in a global economy,,,where there is great demand they will have a tough time keeping up IMO,,,But I collect not invest for quick profit's.
The only downfall i can see in silver if the bank's do not profit enough,,,I did not say Lose money,,,I'm sure in every banker's private vault is a huge stach of gold and silver. If you can't afford the loss don't play with any investment,,,collect you cant go wrong


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 7, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> If the Investors,,,wanna invest that mean's more shit is going to be produced,,,and increse the need for raw meterial's,,,...There could be a big sell off and price's will drop,,,But long term especially in a global economy,,,where there is great demand they will have a tough time keeping up IMO,,,But I collect not invest for quick profit's.
> The only downfall i can see in silver if the bank's do not profit enough,,,I did not say Lose money,,,I'm sure in every banker's private vault is a huge stach of gold and silver. If you can't afford the loss don't play with any investment,,,collect you cant go wrong


Just outta interest...what industry uses large amounts of silver? Its lower conductive version of gold, hence why gold is worth like 4 times more. 

Silver was great if you bought cheap and now want to sell, but it will drop because it's not very useful except for wearing now


----------



## beardo (Nov 8, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Just outta interest...what industry uses large amounts of silver? Its lower conductive version of gold, hence why gold is worth like 4 times more.
> 
> Silver was great if you bought cheap and now want to sell, but it will drop because it's not very useful except for wearing now


If you meen wearing- as wearing it as a part of your clothing then you are right, that's one of it's uses- they are putting it in clothing to stop bacteria growth and infections. You should buy some socks with silver in them, they will combat athleets foot.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 8, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Just outta interest...what industry uses large amounts of silver? Its lower conductive version of gold, hence why gold is worth like 4 times more.
> 
> Silver was great if you bought cheap and now want to sell, but it will drop because it's not very useful except for wearing now


Your facts are all wrong. Silver is the MOST conductive metal known to mankind. Silver is the MOST useful metal known to mankind. Without silver you can say goodbye to all electronics, all electricity, jets, cars, trains etc etc etc. Silver is absolutely VITAL for more than 10,000 different products to exist. Currently silver is mined at a rate of 800 million ounces per year and is used at a rate of 1.2 Billion ounces per year. The only substitutes for silver are gold, platinum, palladium and rhodium , which are all multiples of times more expensive than silver. Gold is more expensive than silver because it is 15 times more rare, 90% of all gold is used as jewelry, only 20% of silver mined is used for Jewelry. 60% of all silver mined is used for industry. 2% of mined gold is used in industry. Gold currently is $1800 per ounce and silver is $35, which means that gold is not 4 times more than silver but more like 51 times more expensive.
Without silver the world is back to the stone age.

These are irrefutable FACTS.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Nov 8, 2011)

lol... now, THAT is funny...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Your facts are all wrong. Silver is the MOST conductive metal known to mankind. Silver is the MOST useful metal known to mankind. Without silver you can say goodbye to all electronics, all electricity, jets, cars, trains etc etc etc. Silver is absolutely VITAL for more than 10,000 different products to exist. Currently silver is mined at a rate of 800 million ounces per year and is used at a rate of 1.2 Billion ounces per year. The only substitutes for silver are gold, platinum, palladium and rhodium , which are all multiples of times more expensive than silver. Gold is more expensive than silver because it is 15 times more rare, 90% of all gold is used as jewelry, only 20% of silver mined is used for Jewelry. 60% of all silver mined is used for industry. 2% of mined gold is used in industry. Gold currently is $1800 per ounce and silver is $35, which means that gold is not 4 times more than silver but more like 51 times more expensive.
> Without silver the world is back to the stone age.
> 
> These are irrefutable FACTS.



is this what the seller told you?

now i understand it all.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> is this what the seller told you?
> 
> now i understand it all.


 No, this is from my own research. My Bullion dealers do not make sales pitches.
http://www.silverinstitute.org/


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 9, 2011)

I didnt think anyone would know the difference, but in slightly more detail, gold is a better conductor in the practical sense because it doesnt suffer from oxidisation the same as silver.

Nice spotting tho but gold is the better "practical" conductor.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 9, 2011)

You are correct. Gold metal is the most efficient electrical conductor. That is why high end audio/video cables are gold plated. But that makes them expensive. Silver is next in line but copper was chosen as effective and less costly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Nov 9, 2011)

What do you use the nitrate's for and does it work


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 10, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> I didnt think anyone would know the difference, but in slightly more detail, gold is a better conductor in the practical sense because it doesnt suffer from oxidisation the same as silver.
> 
> Nice spotting tho but gold is the better "practical" conductor.


No, sorry it isn't. Silver does not corrode or oxidize either, it tarnishes in the presence of sulfur.
the most conductive metals known to man are silver, copper, gold, in that order. its not up for debate, its a fucking scientific fact that is verifiable .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_11_element

Select quotes from the article for those of you who won't read anything longer than a sound bite.



> These metals, especially silver, have unusual properties that make them essential for industrial applications outside of their monetary or decorative value.





> The most conductive of all metals are silver, copper and gold in that order.





> Silver is also the most thermally conductive element, and the most light reflecting element.





> Silver also has the unusual property that the tarnish that forms on silver is still highly electrically conductive.





> Silver is used widely in mission-critical applications as electrical contacts, and is also used in photography (because silver nitrate reverts to metal on exposure to light), agriculture, medicine, audiophile and scientific applications.


Stop arguing against the facts folks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistivity_and_conductivity


----------



## un named (Nov 10, 2011)

i know a few people that are collecting silver including my dad since he has bought silver it has doubled it price over i think 2 years not to sure. but its expected to go to atleast 1500 a ounce in time of course. i did think gold was a better conductent but it seems thats not the case, nodrama knows his shit nice work. how long have you been collecting it for?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> What do you use the nitrate's for and does it work


i use it for fuming glass. it works really well. if i use to much it boils and turns back into solid little balls of silver. i can mix it with water to apply to glass to get some really cool effects. they use to use it a lot back in the day making christmas ornaments. i bought it at a ceramic supply house. paid spot price for a half ounce. i probably have more then i'll ever need. it doesn't take much to do what i do with it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2011)

un named said:


> i know a few people that are collecting silver including my dad since he has bought silver it has doubled it price over i think 2 years not to sure. but its expected to go to atleast 1500 a ounce in time of course. i did think gold was a better conductent but it seems thats not the case, nodrama knows his shit nice work. how long have you been collecting it for?


nodrama knows wiki.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 10, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> nodrama knows wiki.


NoDrama knows silver, that much is for sure.


http://pubs.usgs.gov/of/2004/1251/2004-1251.pdf
http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/silver/mcs-2011-silve.pdf


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 10, 2011)

un named said:


> i know a few people that are collecting silver including my dad since he has bought silver it has doubled it price over i think 2 years not to sure. but its expected to go to atleast 1500 a ounce in time of course. i did think gold was a better conductent but it seems thats not the case, nodrama knows his shit nice work. how long have you been collecting it for?


Been stacking silver since 1982. I sold 60 ounces a couple years ago to make bail for my brother. Other than that I make 2 purchases per month of however much i can afford.


----------



## un named (Nov 10, 2011)

shit your on it lol how much was it back then? once i get a job ill be buying silver i hope. after i get my long list of other stuff haha


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok so why isnt silver used in connectors for high-end electronic products? 

Cos when you run a current through it it forms an oxide layer 

I know your biased towards it cos you own shitloads of it, but it is a fact man.

EDIT: From one of your links "Industrial demand for silver continued to decline, and in the United States, demand for silver in photography fell to slightly more than 160 tons, compared with a high of 190 tons in 2000. Although silver is still used in x-ray films, many hospitals have begun to use digital imaging systems. Approximately 99% of the silver in photographic wastewater may be recycled. Silver demand for use in coins, electronics, industrial applications, and jewelry increased, while photographic and silverware applications declined."


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Think China in the future or India and other country's will decline?,,,If you don't like it don't buy it. It's a precious metal. People make money selling everything imaginable,,,Precious metal's are just that precious,,,Not common and very much needed in a modern society. I only buy "Silver coin's",,,Copper coin's are not worthless they might as well be though,,,silver ,Gold, Platinum,are precious,,,and diamonds. Just like you can smoke swag or killer bud's...Some just like having something worth having for the sake of having something that is not worthless,,,Like paper money or zinc coin's or shitty weed....


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 15, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Ok so why isnt silver used in connectors for high-end electronic products?
> 
> Cos when you run a current through it it forms an oxide layer
> 
> I know your biased towards it cos you own shitloads of it, but it is a fact man.


 It isn't a fact. When high current is passed through gold, Electromigration caused the formation of voids, hillocks, and whiskers. The metal fails near the cathode, suggesting that gold atoms migrate in the direction of electron flow. This doesn't happen with metals like copper, silver and aluminum.

Computer peripherals and audio equipment, where there is frequent plugging and unplugging, use gold-coated contacts to assure consistently clean, corrosion-free contacts and reliable signals. They don't use it because it conducts better than silver.

Running current through silver doesn't cause an oxide layer to form at all, where did you study science? Gold cannot run a high current through it. Know why? Because it will melt. Let me know if you have any other assumptions about silver and gold, I'm sure I can set you straight.

I own more Dollars in Gold than I do in silver. Got platinum and rhodium too, but not much.



> EDIT: From one of your links "Industrial demand for silver continued to decline, and in the United States, demand for silver in photography fell to slightly more than 160 tons, compared with a high of 190 tons in 2000. Although silver is still used in x-ray films, many hospitals have begun to use digital imaging systems. Approximately 99% of the silver in photographic wastewater may be recycled. Silver demand for use in coins, electronics, industrial applications, and jewelry increased, while photographic and silverware applications declined."


From one of my links...."The demand for silver in industrial applications continues to increase and includes use of silver in bandages for wound care, batteries, brazing and soldering, in catalytic converters in automobiles, in cell phone covers to reduce the spread of bacteria, in clothing to minimize odor, electronics and circuit boards, electroplating, hardening bearings, inks, mirrors, solar cells, water purification, and wood treatment to resist mold. Silver was used for miniature antennas in Radio Frequency Identification Devices (RFIDs) that were used in casino chips, freeway toll transponders, gasoline speed purchase devices, passports, and on packages to keep track of inventory shipments. Mercury and silver, the main components of dental amalgam, are biocides, and their use in amalgam inhibits recurrent decay."

You don't really think silver has gone from $4.30 an ounce to $35 because there is LESS demand do you?


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 16, 2011)

EDIT: Actually fuck it I'm not arguing...have a nice day.


----------



## silasraven (Nov 16, 2011)

can you melt you silver down and make coins? mine is taking up some space and i want to make it smaller. easyer to carry


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 16, 2011)

silasraven said:


> can you melt you silver down and make coins? mine is taking up some space and i want to make it smaller. easyer to carry


Sure you can, just get you a electric foundry and some casting equipment. Don't expect to get paid top dollar for them though, a bullion dealer will charge you up to a 20% fee to assay it all since it does not have trusted mint marks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Sure you can, just get you a electric foundry and some casting equipment. Don't expect to get paid top dollar for them though, a bullion dealer will charge you up to a 20% fee to assay it all since it does not have trusted mint marks.



coins are minted, not forged. 



you need a coining press. 










first you gotta roll it out and punch out slugs though.


----------



## cowell (Nov 16, 2011)

I bet that'd make a nice little keif puck....

Multi -purpose.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> coins are minted, not forged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, you are correct, but the person who asked is just looking to make his silver more convenient to carry, there is no need to invest in a press for that purpose. It would actually be MUCH MUCH cheaper to just go to a bullion dealer and trade him a 100 oz bar of pure silver for 100 single ounce medallions and pay a $5 fee for the privilege.


----------



## beardo (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not sure what to make of this?
But it seems big.
http://silverdoctors.blogspot.com/2011/11/jp-morgan-triples-registered-silver.html


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 16, 2011)

beardo said:


> I'm not sure what to make of this?
> But it seems big.
> http://silverdoctors.blogspot.com/2011/11/jp-morgan-triples-registered-silver.html


the Morgue doesn't want to get caught with their pants down around their ankles when options expire on the 18th, this is a last ditch effort to keep the paper game going. JPMorgan inherited huge naked silver shorts from Bear Stearns, they are trying to cover.

What does it mean to me and you? buy buy buy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Yep, you are correct, but the person who asked is just looking to make his silver more convenient to carry, there is no need to invest in a press for that purpose. It would actually be MUCH MUCH cheaper to just go to a bullion dealer and trade him a 100 oz bar of pure silver for 100 single ounce medallions and pay a $5 fee for the privilege.


he asked if it was possible to make coins. 

blah, blah, blah .....


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> he asked if it was possible to make coins.
> 
> blah, blah, blah .....


I already agreed with you. You just like to argue don't ya?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> I already agreed with you. You just like to argue don't ya?


blah is not arguing.

you agreed, then you followed up by disagreeing. then you went ahead and made it about something you felt would be better.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Nov 17, 2011)

you two are like an old married couple... goodness, folks, get a room!


----------



## silasraven (Nov 17, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Sure you can, just get you a electric foundry and some casting equipment. Don't expect to get paid top dollar for them though, a bullion dealer will charge you up to a 20% fee to assay it all since it does not have trusted mint marks.


ok so what if i melted the top half of the cettle and kept the stamps at the bottom so it at least makes it easyer to store?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2011)

nl3004.kind said:


> you two are like an old married couple... goodness, folks, get a room!


if we're an old married couple then that makes you the Chihuahua barking at our heels.


----------



## beardo (Nov 17, 2011)

[youtube]tj2s6vzErqY[/youtube]


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 17, 2011)

im buying some today


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2011)

i'm melting some today.


----------



## silasraven (Nov 17, 2011)

im just wondering if my source will go dry


----------



## Airwave (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't trust the gold thing. I think the powers that be will put a stop to it reaching $20,000.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 17, 2011)

silasraven said:


> im just wondering if my source will go dry


 Silver sale is on as JPM manipulates the paper market to force the price down so they can cover all the naked shorts they need to liquidate tomorrow. From what I can gather, JPMorgan was the custodian for all the MFGlobal futures contracts. Just yesterday they moved over 1.4 million ounces of silver into the eligible sector of the COMEX, they are selling these futures as fast as they can. The futures do not belong to them, they belong to the customers of MFglobal, Selling begets selling as the institutional investors panic and sell too, then buy it all back tomorrow afternoon and over the weekend when China and the UK are not in effect. 


Buy low, sell high. Don't wait for the price peak before you panic and buy more, you will kick yourself for not buying when it was on sale.

Option Fridays are statistically close to the lowest prices of the month, i will stop and get some bullion today, and then again tomorrow. I will cost average the purchases since that has worked pretty well for me over the last 4 years.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 17, 2011)

silasraven said:


> ok so what if i melted the top half of the cettle and kept the stamps at the bottom so it at least makes it easyer to store?


Really? Are you that tight on storage space?


----------



## beardo (Nov 17, 2011)

[youtube]PIUctQ8Wy4Q&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 18, 2011)

beardo said:


> [youtube]PIUctQ8Wy4Q&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


Its really happening right now. You can't see it? The market collapse is starting.


----------



## silasraven (Nov 18, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Really? Are you that tight on storage space?


no bored as fuck nd want to set something to fire, but it might as well have two uses really killer flames and a chunk of silver


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Maybe you just need to make your bed with that "Silver",,,you have ya know,,, How momma makes your bed with all that "silver" Lying's...Dumbass Retard lol....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 20, 2011)

I bought a few hundred ounces when it was 8 bucks an ounce. I like silver.


----------



## beardo (Nov 24, 2011)

[youtube]MUTQQCf_BPA[/youtube]


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Glad I'm a collector,,,I did end up winning the mint Lottery,,,25th anniversary silver eagle set to add to my collection!!!!,,,I'm not flipping for profit just hold for sure!


----------



## cowell (Dec 2, 2011)

If some one were to invest in silver..what would they look to buy?
I was going to buy silver at the post office the other day on a whim... but it's like $60 Canadian currancy, for like 27 ounces of 95% silver.. there's copper in it too.
Anyone want to advise a new investor on what is the best way to buy silver or gold? ebay auctions for melt weight? if it's already been posted - I must have missed it.


----------



## beardo (Dec 2, 2011)

cowell said:


> If some one were to invest in silver..what would they look to buy?
> I was going to buy silver at the post office the other day on a whim... but it's like $60 Canadian currancy, for like 27 ounces of 95% silver.. there's copper in it too.
> Anyone want to advise a new investor on what is the best way to buy silver or gold? ebay auctions for melt weight? if it's already been posted - I must have missed it.


 I think their is a mistake or misunderstanding in your pricing- If not I suggest you speed down to the post office as fast as you can and buy all of it.


----------



## cowell (Dec 2, 2011)

grams... lol. It was just shy of an ounce. 

But as a beginning investor - small scale to start out, what would be my best bet? buying bars? Coins? or melt silver?


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't buy on ebay to many fake floating around from China. Use Apmex or go to a broker.


----------



## cowell (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok.. will check around and see if I can find a local broker and check them out. Appreciate the ebay advice... was likely where I was going to go.


----------



## beardo (Dec 2, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Don't buy on ebay to many fake floating around from China. Use Apmex or go to a broker.


Ebays fine just order recognisable items from reputable sellers if your worried you can weigh item and every thing is 100% money back if your not happy or don't get it
In Canada you have Scotia Bank you could probably go directly through them, or if you want to invest and your canadian you can look into Eric Sprott and Sprott asset management.


----------



## cowell (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks. I am Canadian. The bars from Scotia Bank you mean right? I didn't know they sold them there... cool to know.
When I get to the point I have more assets to manage, I'll look up Mr.Sprott... much appreciated... If I were to buy on ebay.. I did look at some of the guys out there selling who are bigger sellers of silver and gold most seem pretty reasonable. I have a question about selling. I am just starting to invest and will likely be putting a grand or 2 away a month... nothing major. But if I want to cash some (or all) of it in.. where do you take it? back to the bank? or to a broker? Just don't want to take it to a "buy your gold" place if a broker is better.
So is it better to buy coins or bars instead of melt silver? Thanks for the help - just not sure of how it all works or where to go to buy/sell to not get ripped on either end..


----------



## beardo (Dec 2, 2011)

cowell said:


> Thanks. I am Canadian. The bars from Scotia Bank you mean right? I didn't know they sold them there... cool to know.
> When I get to the point I have more assets to manage, I'll look up Mr.Sprott... much appreciated... If I were to buy on ebay.. I did look at some of the guys out there selling who are bigger sellers of silver and gold most seem pretty reasonable. I have a question about selling. I am just starting to invest and will likely be putting a grand or 2 away a month... nothing major. But if I want to cash some (or all) of it in.. where do you take it? back to the bank? or to a broker? Just don't want to take it to a "buy your gold" place if a broker is better.
> So is it better to buy coins or bars instead of melt silver? Thanks for the help - just not sure of how it all works or where to go to buy/sell to not get ripped on either end..


Most major dealers buy and sell- expect to pay a couple dollars more than the price when you get it and expect a couple less when you sell- the dealer will buy from you or sell to you each time at a percentage- so he might buy for a dollar under and sell for a dollar over.
http://www.scotiamocatta.com/products/bar_silver.htm


----------



## BigSmokaZ (Dec 4, 2011)

I think anything involving silver, gold, anything like that is just plain cool. I have been watching the "gold rush" show on history channel a lot and it made me think... ok you can find gold in a vast amount of places, but where the hell do you dig for silver? ive never heard of anyone going crazy cause they find a silver deposit but im sure that it happens, its just not heard of when it does


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 4, 2011)

BigSmokaZ said:


> I think anything involving silver, gold, anything like that is just plain cool. I have been watching the "gold rush" show on history channel a lot and it made me think... ok you can find gold in a vast amount of places, but where the hell do you dig for silver? ive never heard of anyone going crazy cause they find a silver deposit but im sure that it happens, its just not heard of when it does


 all of the large deposits of silver are gone, the majority of new silver today is a byproduct of base metal mining. USGS report says that silver will be extinct by 2028 as far as new deposits being found in the earths crust, unlike gold, silver is only close to the surface.

Go find a local coin dealer, they will have junk silver (pre'66 canadian dimes, quarters, halfs and dollars) which is 80% silver. Also another good buy are Canadian maple Leaf bullion coins, they are legal tender therefore cannot be taxed when you sell them for a profit, they have a high premium, but junk silver also is legal tender and it has a very low premium.


----------



## cowell (Dec 4, 2011)

are all pre 66 dimes, and quarters silver?
I'll start picking through my change too I guess.
Another quick question.. when I am sorting through my stuff and buying little bars here and there.. is the best place to take them to a broker, coin dealer or sell them on ebay ... I see most stuff selling for above index price for weight... Just curious.. like growing I guess... you don't want to grow 20lbs of weed if you have no connections to get rid of it. 
Thanks for the help guys, appreciate it all.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 5, 2011)

cowell said:


> are all pre 66 dimes, and quarters silver?
> I'll start picking through my change too I guess.
> Another quick question.. when I am sorting through my stuff and buying little bars here and there.. is the best place to take them to a broker, coin dealer or sell them on ebay ... I see most stuff selling for above index price for weight... Just curious.. like growing I guess... you don't want to grow 20lbs of weed if you have no connections to get rid of it.
> Thanks for the help guys, appreciate it all.


all 1920-1967 dimes quarters halfs and dollars are 80% silver, Very difficult to find in regular change, might find one quarter in a lifetime. Don't sell them, hold them until prices are back to where they should be (currently 4 times what they are today)


----------



## cowell (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't even have any yet..so don't plan on selling any -anytime soon, but let's say in a few years I have 100k worth of silver and I want to invest in a rental property.. where do I go to dump 100k worth of silver? Is it the same place to go if I get pinched, and need to convert $15,000 quick for bail? 

I am just clueless on how it all works...

like I go to the bank and buy an ounce coin for $35 buck (let's say).. I HAD to turn around tomorrow and sell it. What would be the best way to do it?
same with like $15,000 or 100k? Just so I understand the process and kinda what to expect - if you wouldn't mind taking a minute to educate? 
Thanks...
sorry for all the questions, I am sure it's really basic but I haven't bought or sold precious metals ever before and until just the other day didn't even know you could buy it at the bank...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 5, 2011)

Banks will buy silver/gold, coin dealers, etc. They will give you a receipt that you may or may not be required to hold on to for tax purposes. If you're selling/buying bars, you can be taxed on them (in Canada).


----------



## cowell (Dec 5, 2011)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Banks will buy silver/gold, coin dealers, etc. They will give you a receipt that you may or may not be required to hold on to for tax purposes. If you're selling/buying bars, you can be taxed on them (in Canada).


Thank you - I am in Canada.. I can deal with receipts, have an awesome accountant, and I am "self employed"... my shit balances out every year... Going to suck when he retires in a few years.

Only question still - is any ONE better or worse than the other when you buy or sell? or are they all basically the same thing?


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 6, 2011)

Sell on E-Bay. Buy sovereign coins,( legal tender coinage) they cannot be taxed. Sell to coin dealers and bullion dealers, they are everywhere, my small town has 1 bullion dealer and 1 coin dealer. Sell for Spot price ONLY!! Do not take less than spot ever!!

to see the spot price go to Kitco.com


----------



## cowell (Dec 6, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> Sell on E-Bay. Buy sovereign coins,( legal tender coinage) they cannot be taxed. Sell to coin dealers and bullion dealers, they are everywhere, my small town has 1 bullion dealer and 1 coin dealer. *Sell for Spot price ONLY!! Do not take less than spot ever!!
> 
> *to see the spot price go to Kitco.com


Thank you - that's good info to know!
Ok.. ebay. 
So coinage is not taxed when you sell it. but bars are? another good thing to know.. what about the $20 coins that are an ounce? are they taxed? 
I know of a couple bullion dealers about an hour away from me.. and there'd be coin dealers in the same towns as well, nothing any closer - which is fine, as I said, I will only be cashing in if I need to - I hope... either that or melting it down into bullets incase there's anything to this 2012 thing...
Appreciate the insight. 
Are there any other "rookie" mistakes I could avoid?
Watch what I buy on ebay, alway sell for spot, buy coins when I can to avoid taxes..
Anything else you guys care to share on the subject?

Sorry for the questions, I am just assuming that there's more to it than just - you buy it, and you sell it anywhere that deals in it - for what it's worth... and that's all there is to it.
Just seems too easy.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 7, 2011)

If the coin was minted by the Camadian mint and has a dollar value on it, then it is legal tender and cannot be taxed. If it bullion and has no legal value upon it then it will be taxed at whatever the capital gains tax is for canada when you go to sell it.

In the USA gold bullion is not taxed at the capital gains tax rate, it is taxed at the collectibles rate , which is twice as high as the CGT. But it is MUCH MUCH worse for Canadians, Canada has a 50% CGT PLUS a VAT, so in essence almost 57% of your monetary gains will be taken away when you sell bullion in Canada. 

Make sure the coins you are buying are LEGAL TENDER if you want to avoid all the tax, not just any coin is legal tender, mints make all sorts of coins (Called Medallions or Art coins) but Legal Tender coins will have a dollar value on them and will be minted by a government.

Rookie Mistakes? Yeah, DO NOT BUY NUMISMATIC COINS!!!!!!!! You aren't in this to collect old or rare coins, do not get suckered into buying them, they are a giant waste of your money.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Numismatic,,,Coins are fine and will be better than Bullion,,,If you know what your doing!,,,How could you say such a Thing?,,,If Your sitting on 100 ounces of Bullion,,,whenever the price drop's so does your heart and savings,,,collector coins are well over spot but mostly holds it's value.
Just paid 300 bucks for 25th anniversary American eagle set,,,100,000,,,made look at what there selling for now slabbed,,,In the future prices will go even higher for the "Raw Set's"...collectors collect and trade,,,there is money to be made if you know what your looking for.
Investors buy bullion and The people with ton's of it could easily sell and the silver market collapses,,,Happened before,,,Not in the Numismatic's eye's...Rare is just that rare,,,....and wanted buy the richest of rich.....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 7, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Numismatic,,,Coins are fine and will be better than Bullion,,,If you know what your doing!,,,How could you say such a Thing?,,,If Your sitting on 100 ounces of Bullion,,,whenever the price drop's so does your heart and savings,,,collector coins are well over spot but mostly holds it's value.
> Just paid 300 bucks for 25th anniversary American eagle set,,,100,000,,,made look at what there selling for now slabbed,,,In the future prices will go even higher for the "Raw Set's"...collectors collect and trade,,,there is money to be made if you know what your looking for.
> Investors buy bullion and The people with ton's of it could easily sell and the silver market collapses,,,Happened before,,,Not in the Numismatic's eye's...Rare is just that rare,,,....and wanted buy the richest of rich.....



Long story short? Carefully consider any decision you decide to make. Both Peach & NoDrama offer good points to consider.


----------



## cowell (Dec 7, 2011)

See - that's where I'm at - about to start making decisions on how to invest. Not really seeing much info other than "buy my system and I'll tell you how to have a big boat like me!" courses. 
I only have questions about the coins as I used to collect coins. I did get out of it, and had some nice pieces - but when I went to sell them the only people who were looking to buy were offering half of book value on them. I don't know if this is basically the same thing, or if you are talking about silver coins only - and it differs?
Sorry for the noob quesitons, but I am totally new to investing - Thanks to you all for taking the time to offer advice - I appreciate it.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd say save your money and buy good investment books on coin's...or research more than here,,,Just don't buy into seminar's and commercial's.


----------



## cowell (Dec 7, 2011)

Gotta start somewhere


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2011)

cowell said:


> See - that's where I'm at - about to start making decisions on how to invest. Not really seeing much info other than "buy my system and I'll tell you how to have a big boat like me!" courses.
> I only have questions about the coins as I used to collect coins. I did get out of it, and had some nice pieces - but when I went to sell them the only people who were looking to buy were offering half of book value on them. I don't know if this is basically the same thing, or if you are talking about silver coins only - and it differs?
> Sorry for the noob quesitons, but I am totally new to investing - Thanks to you all for taking the time to offer advice - I appreciate it.


Collectables can have huge value, but it is not nearly as liquid as not so collectable silver coins that are legal tender or even silver bars. Yes, there can be a huge premium on collectables, but you also have to find the market and the market for them isn't near as large. So you have to weigh your options. Collectables require a lot of research and knowledge to find good deals IMO. 

Probably not a bad idea to be diverse in this respect, but unless you know something about collectables, don't jump in. Do your homework first. Legal tender silver is a no brainer. You would be foolish not to have quite a lot of it on hand IMO. Well, not necessarily on hand, but somewhere safe. Banks are fine places to purchase these coins, you will pay a premium on them, but they're worth having. Collectables, just do your homework first, you might really do well.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Dec 8, 2011)

In my opinion, you need to ask yourself why you want silver and how you view the future. Do you plan to take profit from the silver at some future date, balance your investment portfolio with a hedge against inflation or to have something of value to trade with if the economy collapses?
For me, junk silver is the best value. There is no tax on the sale, it's silver content is standard and there is little premium on it's value. It will appreciate the same as bullion but it will be easier to use for commerce, if necessary and presently, has not tax on it's sale. Collectables increase their value more IF there is a market for them. If you buy collectables, you must have faith in the economy as it is. I do not have this faith, so I am preparing for a future where dollars will be of little value. If I am wrong, what have I lost? I still have a precious metal that will always have value.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 8, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Numismatic,,,Coins are fine and will be better than Bullion,,,If you know what your doing!,,,How could you say such a Thing?,,,If Your sitting on 100 ounces of Bullion,,,whenever the price drop's so does your heart and savings,,,collector coins are well over spot but mostly holds it's value.
> Just paid 300 bucks for 25th anniversary American eagle set,,,100,000,,,made look at what there selling for now slabbed,,,In the future prices will go even higher for the "Raw Set's"...collectors collect and trade,,,there is money to be made if you know what your looking for.
> Investors buy bullion and The people with ton's of it could easily sell and the silver market collapses,,,Happened before,,,Not in the Numismatic's eye's...Rare is just that rare,,,....and wanted buy the richest of rich.....


 If you know what you are doing numismatics is great, if you don't know jack shit about rare coins then you are going to get taken.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree,,,That's why I'm also going to start collecting Bullion eagle's by the roll,,,when I can afford to and diversify,,,my savings,,,while looking for good deal's or what I think will be? It's fun,,,because in the end it is still silver coin's with the value someone is willing to pay. Or barter/trade with and Legal tender.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 9, 2011)

No Drama??? You think we'll see $100 silver anytime in the next five years?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 9, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> No Drama??? You think we'll see $100 silver anytime in the next five years?


Yes, probably a lot sooner than that.

Historically Gold/Silver is around 16:1 ratio. Right now it's not even close. Silver deposits have also largely run dry, it's almost exclusively a surface mineral and as a result new deposits are not likely to be found (at least that are easily accessible). It also has more industrial use than Gold does (although Gold has some).

No doubt silver is hugely under priced right now.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 11, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> No Drama??? You think we'll see $100 silver anytime in the next five years?


I think $150 an ounce is a no brainer.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 11, 2011)

The commodity market is undervaluing silver. Companies like JP Morgan are the ones causing the price to fluctuate. I highly doubt silver will ever dip below 30 dollars an Ounce ever again.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCCuLMgyUgY&feature=youtu.be


[video=youtube;xCCuLMgyUgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCCuLMgyUgY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 14, 2011)

some people in this thread need to get a grip on reality..


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 14, 2011)

lol the market proved me wrong today.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Like the video states the paper commodity market is dragging the price down. The silver pull back has begun.


----------



## beardo (Dec 14, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> The commodity market is undervaluing silver. Companies like JP Morgan are the ones causing the price to fluctuate. I highly doubt silver will ever dip below 30 dollars an Ounce ever again.





NoDrama said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCCuLMgyUgY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;xCCuLMgyUgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCCuLMgyUgY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


[youtube]aMfkVGCU_BA[/youtube]
Today we've gone Helter Skelter
into the 20"s
at 29.90 now


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 14, 2011)

Reason for the dip is yesterday the FOMC didn't announce any more stimulus for the economy. AKA they think we are recovering without anymore help from the fed. More money coming back into treasury's. The Dollar is getting stronger. China is buying the Dollar.
And what happens to gold and silver when the dollar gets stronger? I doubt we'll see silver over 50 in the next 5 years. But that's just speculation based on recent events..


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 14, 2011)

What happens when eurozone collapses and brings the dollar down with it?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 14, 2011)

US backed securities and treasury's are/will be the safe haven bid if the eurozone collapses


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 14, 2011)

Johnny Retro said:


> US backed securities and treasury's are/will be the safe haven bid if the eurozone collapses


So you assume the US is going to go into even more debt by selling even more treasuries?


----------



## laughingduck (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you guys have an exit plan for the gold and silver bubble?


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 15, 2011)

laughingduck said:


> Do you guys have an exit plan for the gold and silver bubble?


There is no bubble here. Silver is undervalued by multiples. It should be 1-17 historically. Silver should be close to $100.00 an ounce but is less than 30 dollars an Oz.

There maybe a Gold bubble, which I doubt. Gold and silver will always be the long term investors choice. 

What happens when our above ground supply of silver runs out in 5 years?

Currently the amount of silver produced world wide does not meet consumption needs. It is close to 25 percent less than production. 

Even with a high estimate we will be out of above ground supply in around 10-15 years if supply demand doesn't increase. (Which it is) When businesses are scrambling to buyup physical silver to meet needs and none can be found price will sky rocket. Commodity market will not miss that news. 
&#8220;Various experts have maintained that the entire world supply of above ground, refined, deliverable silver is about 300 million ounces.
Others have estimated that the remaining above ground silver may be as large as 4 billion ounces, with humanity having consumed as much as 37 billion ounces out of 40 billion ounces of silver mined in all of human history.&#8221; 

​


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just came across this statement.....


The head of the CFTC

Statement of Commissioner Bart Chilton
U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission
Public Hearing on Anti-Manipulation and Disruptive Trading Practices
Washington, D.C.
Tuesday, October 26, 2010
I take this opportunity to comment on the precious metals markets and in particular the silver markets.
More than two years ago the agency began an investigation into silver markets. I have been urging the agency to say something on the matter for months. The public deserves some answers to their concerns that silver markets are being, and have been, manipulated.
The legal definition of manipulation under the law is a high bar to prove. It is a much different test than what the average person might consider as manipulation. Under existing law, to prove manipulation, the government is required to demonstrate not only specific intent; we also need to prove that as a result of the intent and market control, that activity caused an artificial price -- a point that can certainly be debated by economists.
Attempted manipulation is less difficult to prove -- requiring an intent to manipulate and some overt act in furtherance of that intent. There are also other violations of law that could contort markets and distort prices.
I believe that there have been repeated attempts to influence prices in the silver markets. There have been fraudulent efforts to persuade and deviously control that price. Based on what I have been told by members of the public and reviewed in publicly available documents, I believe violations to the Commodity Exchange Act have taken place in silver markets and that any such violation of the law in this regard should be prosecuted.
In saying this, I am fully aware of the prohibition from divulging trader names or information about their positions I am extremely careful not to violate the law in this, or any, regard. I also cannot pre-judge anything the agency may do with regard to our silver investigation, or any other matter. O Baby O Baby, everything you need (my song)
Sincerely,
Mach
© 2011 Copyright Mach M- All Rights Reserved 
*Disclaimer: *The above is a matter of opinion provided for general information purposes only and is not intended as investment advice. Information and analysis above are derived from sources and utilising methods believed to be reliable, but we cannot accept responsibility for any losses you may incur as a result of this analysis. Individuals should consult with their personal financial advisors

​


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 15, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> So you assume the US is going to go into even more debt by selling even more treasuries?


It's not what I assume, its what is happening. Have you paid attention to the treasury auctions this week? Monday we had the strongest 3yr auction since 1990. Tuesday the 10yr auction was the strongest buying we've seen in 20 months. Most of it coming from outside intrest aka countries outside of the US. The 30 year auction yesterday also proved to be very strong. 
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20111213-710969.html


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 15, 2011)

Balzac..you do realize they are talking about the manipulation in regards to the prices being so high?


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Johnny Retro said:


> Balzac..you do realize they are talking about the manipulation in regards to the prices being so high?


You are incorrect sir. Prices are far lower than they should be


----------



## laughingduck (Dec 16, 2011)

Gold is about to tank, you better get an exit strategy.


----------



## beardo (Dec 17, 2011)

laughingduck said:


> Gold is about to tank, you better get an exit strategy.


This is Crazy talk ^^^


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 17, 2011)

laughingduck said:


> Gold is about to tank, you better get an exit strategy.


Excellent, time to buy more.
It's not the dollar value of the gold you have, its how high your stack is.


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 17, 2011)

Johnny Retro said:


> It's not what I assume, its what is happening. Have you paid attention to the treasury auctions this week? Monday we had the strongest 3yr auction since 1990. Tuesday the 10yr auction was the strongest buying we've seen in 20 months. Most of it coming from outside intrest aka countries outside of the US. The 30 year auction yesterday also proved to be very strong.
> http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20111213-710969.html


Yep, you wouldn't keep all your stock int he euro system, suicide. The Eurozone has more wealth than the US, only makes sense to buy treasuries. I wonder what entity owns the most Treasuries?


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 17, 2011)

Johnny Retro said:


> Balzac..you do realize they are talking about the manipulation in regards to the prices being so high?


No, Bart Chilton is alluding to Price Manipulation to keep prices DOWN. This is VERY well known in the PM markets.


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 17, 2011)

> *Gold is about to tank, you better get an exit strategy. *


The whole purpose of gold, and why people invest in it, is that it is free from inflation. Gold will never tank, nor will it ever skyrocket UNLESS the dollar becomes wayy more powerful (impossible with fiat currencies) or the dollar goes way down in value due to inflation (what's happening now). Maybe if a whole shit ton of new sources of gold were discovered then the price would drop significantly... but as it stands right now, gold isn't falling anytime soon. At least I cannot see a reason why it would. I personally do not invest in gold, but it is a pretty safe investment considering that a bar of gold in the 30s is worth the same as a bar of gold today. You can't really say the same for the dollar. 

Silver, a more rare precious metal than gold, ought to be on the rise... but still isn't. I think I'm going to start investing in it, but that's just me.

Edit: By on the rise, I meant near the value of gold if not more expensive.
Edit 2: Sorry, didn't realize my quote was from another thread.


----------



## laughingduck (Dec 18, 2011)

beardo said:


> This is Crazy talk ^^^


Why is that crazy? It is going to be the next bubble to burst, from a historical standpoint and from a buyer seller standpoint. Holler back in 24 months.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 19, 2011)

Demand for Gold will never slag. All the countries in the world are buying and stock piling. This is why the price is so high. They all know when its all dug up its all gone.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Silver dropping,,,Hope it keep's going down,,,Than I'll get some rolls.,,,Now china has problem's with North Korea's leader dying.,,,wonder if it's going to make it drop a lot more!,,,I hope so!


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 21, 2011)

the new Kim just called all troops back to base from all exercises. May be interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> the new Kim just called all troops back to base from all exercises. May be interesting to see what happens next.


 You got that right might be a while tho....


----------



## Mr Neutron (Dec 26, 2011)

Can anybody recommend where I can buy junk silver coin in San Diego? I called several shops I found in a Google search and some only sold at a $1500 minimum (I want about 10 oz.), while others dealt only in collectables.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 27, 2011)

if u go on ampex you can buy it online for 100 dollar minimum order.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 27, 2011)

The price of gold and silver are currently predicted to drop slightly in 2012 and rise in 2013. Everyone know Gold and Silver are long term investments so short term price doesn't matter except for purchasing more. 

Silver is gonna level out at around 25 or so as far As I can tell. Just take it as an opportunity to break the higher prices you bought at by buying cheaper.


----------



## Mr Neutron (Dec 30, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> if u go on ampex you can buy it online for 100 dollar minimum order.


Do you mean APMEX? If so, they charge too much.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm searching on ebay,,,for my next thing?,,,Man I'm torn,,,???,,,It's Low I know,,,But what to do,,,will it go back to the $15 mark?,,,Going to cherry pick some good collectable's,,,I think,,,lol....


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 31, 2011)

The premium on physical is very high, because there is hardly any physical, the price is low because the paper price is low.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 31, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> The premium on physical is very high, because there is hardly any physical, the price is low because the paper price is low.


 I thought when that when paper goes low silver will rise,,,It's crazy and a awsome hobby,,,I think both will make it at these crazy time's,,,The bubble is deflating and I like it


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 31, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> I thought when that when paper goes low silver will rise,,,It's crazy and a awsome hobby,,,I think both will make it at these crazy time's,,,The bubble is deflating and I like it


Yeah cos I didn't say the price was gonna drop 20ish pages ago or anything...


----------



## NoDrama (Jan 1, 2012)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> I thought when that when paper goes low silver will rise,,,It's crazy and a awsome hobby,,,I think both will make it at these crazy time's,,,The bubble is deflating and I like it


By paper price i mean ETF and Futures markets which are 99% settled in more paper (Dollars) instead of actual metal deliveries. If you go to your local dealer you won't be able to get any physical without a higher premium than last year due to actual metal shortages. People with strong hands are holding their physical and not selling it, the only silver that is selling is the paper contracts at the exchanges. I know you collect so premiums can be wild depending on the scarcity so you may not notice it as much as I do.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> Yeah cos I didn't say the price was gonna drop 20ish pages ago or anything...


 I said it would be staying in the $25-$35...Range. we will see?


----------



## autobahn101 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got some gold, silver, and copper. I like other commodities too like Light Crude Oil but I am so nervous to get into day trading. I like too but there is so much confusing information out there, I don't know who or what to trust.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish I could find the article I read, but it stated that silver production would decrease with declining economy because 70 percent of silver mined is a by product of mining other metals. This is foretasted to increase the silver deficit.

But to counter the idea wouldn't manufacturing use less silver in a declining economy? hmmm just something to think about.


----------



## NoDrama (Jan 9, 2012)

I see the US Mint broke new sales records again in December, selling more silver than ever before. Demand is HIGH, do not sell your silver.

http://www.usmint.gov/mint_programs/american_eagles/?action=sales&year=2012


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 11, 2012)

i love silver, some of the nicest jewellery to my eyes


----------



## Balzac89 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ready for a major spike in price 2 dollars in one day on a Friday. I bet we see 40 dollar silver in less than two weeks.


----------



## InCognition (Jan 30, 2012)

With the current economy, silver and gold are bound to continue upwards. People who say that gold is being manipulated and inflated by big money in America are wrong. Gold is being bought by the major countries who have huge reserves of US dollars, and they understand that the US reserve will inevitably get flushed down the shit hole if this country doesn't change direction soon, and it won't change direction soon. Humans are procrastinators by nature, so for us to see a fix, this fix will probably occur after a breaking.

Let the train ride, because paper isn't worth shit.

Anything that can be exponentially created (paper money), will always face pitfalls if used as a currency through human manipulation. Look at our current levels of inflation... if you wan't to argue against this, you're simply ignorant. Anything that has logarithmic growth in regards to being "created" is the ideal substance for a currency, such as metals because it cannot be manipulated by humans.

Humans will always cause issues with anything that they can control, dictate, manipulate, or govern. Humans can't do this with mother nature (right now).


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well in all reality if the US dollar fail's the whole world will fail even worse. and in real times of desperation water,food,guns and bullets along with shelter is something gold,silver or dollar's will not buy IMO.


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Feb 8, 2012)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Well in all reality if the US dollar fail's the whole world will fail even worse. and in real times of desperation water,food,guns and bullets along with shelter is something gold,silver or dollar's will not buy IMO.


 i agree for that type of desperation guns and ammo water food (and a nice pack of seeds). thats like the book of eli/waterworld desperation. dnt think that will happen in are life time unless we end up being nuclear war survivors. dnt thnk gold or silver will do any good in that type of desperation. its funny cuz all my pothead friens thinks that is exactly how the world will end up....


----------



## Balzac89 (Feb 17, 2012)

Watch the documentary Collapse.

Not investing in silver anymore. buying land instead.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 18, 2012)

Necro magic Presto blammo appearo posto! Unhack the hacked!!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 21, 2012)

wow learned a lot from reading almost 60 pages. Thanks to all that contributed


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 3, 2012)

when buying silver from a local store what is a normal percentage to pay over the price of silver. as most places dont sell at the going rate.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 14, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> when buying silver from a local store what is a normal percentage to pay over the price of silver. as most places dont sell at the going rate.


Junk silver 3% over quote, Silver rounds and medallions4-5% over. US Eagles 8-12% Big 1000 ounce banker bars? 3-4%


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Apr 18, 2012)

So far my predictions are accurate so far in the silver market,,,25-35...I'm glad or sad in all investment's?,,,I still and have a Love for silver though.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 23, 2012)

Price took another hit today? I don't get it.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 25, 2012)

No more mention of QE. Don't say I didn't tell ya so..


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone ever looked into the Comex reserves reported ready for delivery. I try to understand how the price works, but everything I read makes no sense.

I've read that they report reserves that is silver that is in the ground. But it has already been purchased at a set price by a group like JP Morgan and others. Then they can sell that "Future" to other people and the Silver really doesn't exist in physical. It is still in the mine.

That is why they say that all these futures sales makes it look like we have more silver reserves than we do. When the silver isn't really silver its just worthless paper, created by a mine and a purchaser. 

How can you consider that piece of a paper value and why do they allow futures to effect current prices?

Anybody clear this up or have anything to dicuss about it?


----------



## Airwave (Apr 26, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Has anyone ever looked into the Comex reserves reported ready for delivery. I try to understand how the price works, but everything I read makes no sense.
> 
> I've read that they report reserves that is silver that is in the ground. But it has already been purchased at a set price by a group like JP Morgan and others. Then they can sell that "Future" to other people and the Silver really doesn't exist in physical. It is still in the mine.
> 
> ...


I've come across this before, damned if I can remember the details though. I do know that they've sold more of those bits of paper then there's actual silver underground. It's a scam for suckers. Like buying land on the moon.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 26, 2012)

They're trading pieces of paper with nothing to back it up and its effecting prices. How does that make sense>?

That had nothing to do with real supply and demand. It's like a big joke. When the reserves dry up in 3 years and they cannot find any and these companies call for their pieces of paper to be filled by the seller and there's nothing to back it up the market will sky rocket.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 26, 2012)

And the delusion continues..


----------



## Balzac89 (May 14, 2012)

Goin to the pawn to buy some junk this weekend. Buy while low


----------



## dank smoker420 (May 14, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Goin to the pawn to buy some junk this weekend. Buy while low


you just ask for junk silver?


----------



## Balzac89 (May 15, 2012)

Junk silver is u.s. coins 1964 and older. dimes, quarters, half dollars and dollars


----------



## dank smoker420 (May 15, 2012)

alright pretty simple haha i should have known that. another some what dumb question. do you buy at going price? or is marked up a little


----------



## Balzac89 (May 15, 2012)

Usually they have a markup above spot price which is here. Every place varies

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livesilver.html


----------



## dank smoker420 (May 16, 2012)

alright cool thanks man ill be getting some this week hopefully


----------



## Mr Neutron (Jun 28, 2012)

Heading down to $26/oz. Who else is scrambling to buy?


----------



## Airwave (Jun 28, 2012)

Mr Neutron said:


> Heading down to $26/oz. Who else is scrambling to buy?


Any idea why it's falling?


----------



## purklize (Jun 28, 2012)

> *
> Coming from a family of union workers however, I'll gladly tell you that they're what's causing so many businesses to go overseas to operate. When you have to pay every single person on a construction crew $30+/hr of course you're going to go to India or Mexico where the same labor gets done at a much lower rate.*


*

Ever consider the possibility that perhaps workers in India and Mexico are underpaid?
*


----------



## Mr Neutron (Jul 3, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Any idea why it's falling?


Could be a variety of reasons. Makes little difference to me, it's a buying opportunity. I went out looking last Friday and found some for $25/oz and I found some for around $100/oz, guess which one I chose.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jul 4, 2012)

you guys all know that the price of silver can be manipulated as much as fiat right?


I understand the THEORY behind stacking physical silver...in the event that the dollar loses significant purchasing power due to jnflation, yada yadda...


but who the fuck is going to accept silver in the event of that scenario? Who are you going to sell your silver to for USD's ?


Yea I fooled around with buying silver at one point too....when "hundreds of dollars was a lot of money to me" ...then I realized it was a fucking frivolous "investment" ...and that word is put in quotations because with most TRUE investments, you're earning a return, not just hedging against currency devaluation


----------



## dcore (Jul 13, 2012)

if you missed the silver train a few years ago, now is a great time to hop on!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 13, 2012)

I tried investing in stocks and I got fucked hard in 2008.


----------



## dcore (Jul 13, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I tried investing in stocks and I got fucked hard in 2008.




if you had silver before 08 youd be laughing now


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jul 13, 2012)

stocks are worthless to me too. Sure I've thought about putting $10k here/there in LONG TERM high-dividend-yielding stocks that offer as much as 5-6%


even something like that is only a percentage or 2 above inflation. so unless that stock price MOVES significantly (again, you risk your money more) it's not worth it to me...it'd only be a several month-to-2-year-endevour until I'm liquidating that dough and buying properties to rent out. 



Buying properties to renovate/rent out will ALWAYS be the MOST LUCRATIVE investment you can make...and your choices are so much broader


----------



## SupraSPL (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes it is possible for silver to be manipulated downward but I like my chances with the physical metal better than any currency or stock. There is a strong demand for silver and gold from China and India. I expect that to increase as the euro goes through its banking calamity. 

Real estate is a no go because it is non essential and we are oversupplied. Real prices will keep falling. 

The USD is only doing well right now because the euro is getting shaken up. Europe prints then the US prints, gold soars. Don't forget mining stocks. When gold resumes its climb they ought to move. Favorites that are cheap: TRX MUX KGN


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jul 14, 2012)

the US's export market is gaining momentum...THIS is what's giving USD strength


china and india will want your physical silver huh? lol ..that's, cute?? so their demand is going to cause your physical collection to rise? I dont even know what to say to that lol


----------



## purklize (Jul 14, 2012)

You guys all missed the big one. In 2008 the price of copper and nickel dropped to something like $1.50/lb, from a high around $4.50/lb, IIRC. It was obvious to me that this was a panic and the prices would rebound - eventually, construction and manufacturing would have to resume for a recovery to happen, along with the prices of these metals. And if the economy just collapsed entirely, you'd have a huge cache of copper for spears for the Second Bronze Age. 

I pointed this out to a lot of friends and family, but they poured their money into gold instead. They would've more than tripled their money in just 2-3 years.


----------



## phyer (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ Problem with this is you would be dealing with hundreds of pounds of physical metal unless you buy etfs. 

I have about 80 OZ of silver tucked away. Im thinking its looking bullish with a QE3 likely, the european economy in peril and the Libor Scandal. People will start to become unwary of cash and stock up again. Just my opinion though.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jul 16, 2012)

to the people investing in physical bullion: where are you going to find demand...people willing to pay spot price...for your physical when it rises? 


to ETF investors: you're aware of john corrozine's billion-dollar paper silver/gold fraud...does this concern you??


----------



## phyer (Jul 16, 2012)

Apmex.com buys silver at spot price. You have to sell over $1000 dollars worth but they are trustworthy and dont change policies based on demand.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 16, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> to the people investing in physical bullion: where are you going to find demand...people willing to pay spot price...for your physical when it rises?
> 
> 
> to ETF investors: *you're aware of john corrozine's billion-dollar paper silver/gold fraud...does this concern you??*


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 17, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> to the people investing in physical bullion: where are you going to find demand...people willing to pay spot price...for your physical when it rises?
> 
> 
> to ETF investors: you're aware of john corrozine's billion-dollar paper silver/gold fraud...does this concern you??


I just sell my silver to the same guy I buy it from. He buys for spot and sells for spot plus 3-5% depending on what you buy.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 30, 2012)

silver price is strangely correcting over Gold today. I think were gonna see it move above 30 this week.


----------



## qualityonly (Jul 30, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Anyone invest in silver? Thoughts, rants?
> 
> Personally I have done pretty well since buying a physical position in Sept of 2008, anyone else a silver bug?


I have been buying silver since 1999. right now is a good time to buy because its sitting low. last year we all rode a wave that took silver from 20 to 49 in a matter of 120 days... it has fallen back to 27.. BUY BUY BUY but only real bullion, no paper position bullshit


----------



## qualityonly (Jul 30, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> to the people investing in physical bullion: where are you going to find demand...people willing to pay spot price...for your physical when it rises?
> 
> 
> to ETF investors: you're aware of john corrozine's billion-dollar paper silver/gold fraud...does this concern you??


any major city has a gold/diamond exchange. there are clear bid and ask prices. if its stamped and has a serial number.. its bullion and they will pay you bid pricing


----------



## dtp5150 (Jul 30, 2012)

so where do i buy physical silver for the best price? Internet? SF? Sac? What is the kind of place that sells it for the best price, so I can find the name?


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 20, 2012)

So how many of you sold silver this summer and how many of you purchased silver?

I purchased at $25.80


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't had money to buy, but I still got my stacks locked away. I see the spike coming you see the almost dollar an ounce gain today?


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Silver is on another run here we go!!!! lol


----------



## WyoGrow (Aug 21, 2012)

Fuck silver.... forget gold... buy non-perishable food and bullets!!!!!!

Having a pile of gold or silver... even food and water will make you a target for those with no proclivity against stealing. And if SHTF even people you trust could turn to violence and theft to provide for their needs. For 41 years it was illegal for a private citizen to own gold in the form or bullion in this country. It's delusional to think a desperate government won't "nationalize" precious metals to stabilize a downward spiraling dollar.

Tinfoil hat time kiddos. The global market collapse isn't an accident, it's deliberate. We are being herded into a total global market crisis in order to instate a singular global economy. Commonly referred to as the NWO.


----------



## jjpivot (Aug 21, 2012)

^That's an interestingly paranoid post. 

And I wasn't aware how fast the price was rising, might hav to get on it myself at some point, do some checking up on shit...


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 21, 2012)

up almost 70 cents today steady climb


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 22, 2012)

you silver bugs crack me up... 




such a pointless "investment"


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 22, 2012)

70 cents lol ...


warren buffett or george soros sells a fraction of THEIR shares of silver and your whole bullion market is manipulated like you wouldn't believe



but i wish you the best with your few (hundred?) ounces... you might make a few hundred dollars if you're real lucky! *gasp*


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 22, 2012)

Best investment I have ever made. I couldn't careless what some butthole thinks.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 22, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Best investment I have ever made. I couldn't careless what some butthole thinks.



hahahaahah what a BOSS


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 22, 2012)

You invest in a new pair of jordans?


----------



## kinetic (Aug 22, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> You invest in a new pair of jordans?


I invested in some aluminum today, going to break even monetarily and yield a nice time...Cheers!


----------



## phyer (Aug 22, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> 70 cents lol ...
> 
> 
> warren buffett or george soros sells a fraction of THEIR shares of silver and your whole bullion market is manipulated like you wouldn't believe
> ...



If you had invested $5000 in silver 8 years ago, you would now have $42,500.

Where are you getting a few hundred dollars from? Someone a little pissed they didn't get on the train in time?


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 22, 2012)

it was a good invesment 8 years ago, i'll give you that



these clowns are talking about hopping aboard that train NOW


----------



## dank smoker420 (Aug 22, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I invested in some aluminum today, going to break even monetarily and yield a nice time...Cheers!


i saw a sign driving on the highway for a junk yard paying $50 dollars for aluminum cans. does this sound right? or am i reading the sign wrong? it could of been .55$


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 22, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> it was a good invesment 8 years ago, i'll give you that
> 
> 
> 
> these clowns are talking about hopping aboard that train NOW


There's no use trying to talk sense to these people. I was telling them in the 40's that it wont sustain the run. 

You've got it right. Real estate is the place to be right now..


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 23, 2012)

the fools in this thread have said that silver is a buyer's market at EVERY price in the past year+ lol....


from $25 an ounce... to $48/ounce


go figure


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 23, 2012)

Johnny Retro said:


> There's no use trying to talk sense to these people. I was telling them in the 40's that it wont sustain the run.
> 
> You've got it right. Real estate is the place to be right now..



The realestate market hasn't even met the bottom yet. Silver though is or well was at its lowest the last few months. Its up almost three dollars this week already which translates to me being up almost 1000 dollars in four days.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 23, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> the fools in this thread have said that silver is a buyer's market at EVERY price in the past year+ lol....
> 
> 
> from $25 an ounce... to $48/ounce
> ...


Wait till the paper markets unrevel and everyone floods into the bullion market then who will feel like a fool.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 23, 2012)

the paper markets will never "unravel" ...for that to occur, inflation would have to SOAR...and for inflation to be an issue, the FED would have to print HUNDREDS OF TRILLIONS (the amount in toxic derivatives that banks have on their balance sheets). Even if this were to occur (again, impossible)...what makes you think people would flood into precious metals when there are so many better options? it seems to me people buying precious metals are the same paranoid skitzos stock-piling food & ammo, as if civilization is going to collapse 


So you gained $1,000 in 3 days? Oilfield pays more than that, just sayin'...and it's not speculative and doesn't seesaw up/down up/down 


It doesn't matter if real estate hasn't bottomed... there are ALWAYS lucrative options in real estate, depending where you are. Just because Las Vegas' housing market is down over 60% since '07 and is the shittiest housing market in the US doesn't make it a good investment


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 23, 2012)

What happens when the world stops buying into the bond market. The defecit will have to be paid somehow maybe printing worthless paper?


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 23, 2012)

*face palm*

the derivatives market (the REAL debt problem) has nothing to do with bonds


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 23, 2012)

most of the debt is NOT in form of bonds, but rather "collateralized debt obligations"


watch the film "Inside Job" for a basic understanding


----------



## dcore (Aug 23, 2012)

fuck scotia bank. i dont buy from banks, its on record for the government to come seize one day.
i buy with cash only, and i buy from a local very reputable dealer. usually 20 packs of generic buffalos, or 25 packs of the canadian maples. i used to collect many types, but when it comes down to it, it seems stupid wasting money on something that looks fancy. silvers worth is in its melted value, not in a collectors value.


----------



## phyer (Aug 23, 2012)

I am staying with silver because in times of economic turmoil silver is a good hedge against inflation. Whether it be the euro collapsing or the recession turning into a depression, you must admit that silver has its uses in a portfolio. I keep a few thousand in physical silver just in case and probably always will. 

With the way the fed has been creating money I wouldn't be surprised if there was another Q.E. on the way in the next year or so which is always a good boost for silver.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 24, 2012)

jjpivot said:


> ^That's an interestingly paranoid post.
> 
> And I wasn't aware how fast the price was rising, might hav to get on it myself at some point, do some checking up on shit...


You're not very old or not very wise. One of the two and possibly both.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have yet to see this sell off forecasted at 1650 for Gold and Silver buying and selling is steady. As soon as the bottom dwellers sell off it will keep moving up next week


----------



## dtp5150 (Sep 5, 2012)

i bet yall havin fun now


----------



## phyer (Sep 5, 2012)

Hell yea, a nice spike looks likely with Bernanke giving hints at more Q.E. in his speech last friday. Silver looking gooooood baby.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 8, 2012)

Doesbn't look like its gonna slow down anytime soon. As soon as it broke 30 It wasnt gonna stop till we hit that top again and the sell off starts again


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 8, 2012)

My dad has been collecting junk silver since the 60's and hes got countless pounds of silver and has never sold. Even when it almost got to 50 an Oz he didnt sell a dime of it. He understands the real value of silver.


----------



## Learn2Grow (Sep 9, 2012)

Why not just invest in the GREEN?!?! I have honestly invested over 50k in grow rooms and every one of them has had a turn around of 4 months and a doubling rate of half a year... you cannot beat that in any market.. even silver.


----------



## dtp5150 (Sep 9, 2012)

silver retains value even without electricity, and is mobile, and liquid


----------



## Learn2Grow (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck trading your shiny rock, when I am the only person who still has Chronic... wonder which one will be more valuable after the apocalypse.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 9, 2012)

People have used silver as currency for thousands of years. IMO

also I get what you're saying But I highly doubt the price of reeef will bounce any time soon. And also depreciates with age.


----------



## InCognition (Sep 9, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> you guys all know that the price of silver can be manipulated as much as fiat right?
> 
> 
> I understand the THEORY behind stacking physical silver...in the event that the dollar loses significant purchasing power due to jnflation, yada yadda...
> ...



Silver can't be manipulated just as much a FIAT currency, regardless of your theories or logic that would lead you to such a thought. Fraud can happen regarding metals and it's much easier to discover and prevent, as compared to fraud with FIAT currency.

Silver isn't just an investment for a scenario regarding currency collapse. It's a pretty basic concept beyond a devaluation or collapse scenario. Buy it at a certain price, and sell it at a higher price... investing 101.

Who will accept silver in such a scenario? Anyone who understands that a currency isn't worth the paper it's printed on, would likely accept silver. What would lead to to believe people wouldn't accept silver? It's always had intrinsic value, and always will... that will never change.



budsmoker87 said:


> Yea I fooled around with buying silver at one point too....when "hundreds of dollars was a lot of money to me" ...then I realized it was a fucking frivolous "investment" ...and that word is put in quotations because with most TRUE investments, you're earning a return, not just hedging against currency devaluation


This statement really makes no sense what-so-ever. Maybe you tried to day-trade, or short-term trade silver? That's not what an intelligent silver investor would do.

You buy silver and hold it. Silver will at very least triple in value in the next couple decades. If you have retirement savings right now, just put it in silver, sit on it for 20+ years, and it will come back at very least 2x it's value when you go to retire. What is frivolous about an investment that safely and securely double's itself in value? That is a return if you're not aware...

Secondly a investment that earns a return, is not a return if the inflation rate has a current ability or potential ability in nullifying that return's value, by devaluation of a currency. Maybe you don't understand that as well? It seems from what you posted above that you're rather confused regarding investments, assets, and just monetary theory in general. I fail to see what points you are making above... they are not correct.


----------



## InCognition (Sep 9, 2012)

Learn2Grow said:


> Good luck trading your shiny rock, when I am the only person who still has Chronic... wonder which one will be more valuable after the apocalypse.


Silver doesn't grow on trees.

Weed does.

That's why the world is experiencing financial difficulties right now. It's largely in part, due to the fact that money is being grown on trees AKA printed. It doesn't work.

Weed would be worth a small fraction of it's value if there was no law pertaining to it's growth.


----------



## colonuggs (Sep 9, 2012)

Ya but my silver bar I bought in 1970 has trippled in value....A Pound of weed bouhgt in 1970s left in a freezer is worth shit now  

Cured Weed holds no value over time and it definately doesnt appreciate.


----------



## Learn2Grow (Sep 10, 2012)

There will be very few people who are able to grow chronic medical herbs and I will be one of them. I am geared more at achieving a sustainable grow with solar wind and LED tech. I have a rainwater collection system and a concrete room that my strains will survive in. Silver.. You may as well collect bullets.. At least they are useful in the desert wasteland.


----------



## phyer (Sep 11, 2012)

Learn2Grow said:


> There will be very few people who are able to grow chronic medical herbs and I will be one of them. I am geared more at achieving a sustainable grow with solar wind and LED tech. I have a rainwater collection system and a concrete room that my strains will survive in. Silver.. You may as well collect bullets.. At least they are useful in the desert wasteland.


If this apocalypse scenario you talk of did happen, I seriously doubt you would be able to sustain an indoor grow of more than 1 or 2 plants. Unless your investing 6 figures into solar, the electricity you get would not be enough to keep lights like that running 24/7. So basically all that money you invested into grow rooms would become worthless overnight....


----------



## dtp5150 (Sep 11, 2012)

phyer said:


> If this apocalypse scenario you talk of did happen, I seriously doubt you would be able to sustain an indoor grow of more than 1 or 2 plants. Unless your investing 6 figures into solar, the electricity you get would not be enough to keep lights like that running 24/7. So basically all that money you invested into grow rooms would become worthless overnight....


and where would he get his bud booster nutes, and chemical bug sprays! lol...jk i dunno how he grows but thats how it is for most people


----------



## dtp5150 (Sep 13, 2012)

itll hit 50 by year end probably


----------



## InCognition (Sep 13, 2012)

Learn2Grow said:


> There will be very few people who are able to grow chronic medical herbs and I will be one of them. I am geared more at achieving a sustainable grow with solar wind and LED tech. I have a rainwater collection system and a concrete room that my strains will survive in. Silver.. You may as well collect bullets.. At least they are useful in the desert wasteland.



Very many people are capable of growing a plant, when all you have to do is put a seed in the ground and water it accordingly. It's not difficult.

Weed is weed, and in such a situation as your depicting, no one will differentiate weed drastically in value, whether it's grown on a commercial farm or grown in optimal hydroponic conditions.

Bullets are just as much of an investment as silver, it's just silver will likely see a better return within the same time frame. I own about 20,000 rounds of various ammo for this reason... it's a good investment. I don't know why you're unable to comprehend silver as an investment that produces very good, and very real returns, because that is what it's proven to do so.

Something that grows on a tree, is not even in the same realm of "value" as a metal, because metal doesn't grow on a tree. This is why weed will plummet in value when it's legalized... because it grows on a tree.


----------



## InCognition (Sep 13, 2012)

On another note silver spiked roughly $1.50 today. Some of that is likely a correction from yesterday's fall, but I'm willing to bet a lot more of that spike is because the FED announced that it's buying another $40 billion worth of bonds today, and will continue to do so until the economy corrects itself.

Funny thing is, the economy won't truly correct itself unless a massive realization of this government's robbery, is enacted upon it's people. That robbery will be realized either heavily over a long period of time, or severely over a very short time frame. I'm willing to bet the later is the likely outcome.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 13, 2012)

FED announces theyre buying mortgages, not bonds


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/49018964/comid/2#comments_top


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 13, 2012)

silver is shit...you all should've sold it when it hit $48/oz a while back, like I did


instead you'll hold it until it's too high and nobody wants to buy it. Then what've you got? worthless metal on your hands


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 13, 2012)

Learn2Grow said:


> Why not just invest in the GREEN?!?! I have honestly invested over 50k in grow rooms and every one of them has had a turn around of 4 months and a doubling rate of half a year... you cannot beat that in any market.. even silver.


Silver isn't illegal in any state of the nation.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 13, 2012)

Learn2Grow said:


> Good luck trading your shiny rock, when I am the only person who still has Chronic... wonder which one will be more valuable after the apocalypse.


Bury your reefer in the dirt for 2 years, ill do the same with my silver, see who has more after time is up. A sudden and terrible action that destroys most life on earth is unlikely. There will not be an apocalypse, a slow reversal to the mean is more like it.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 13, 2012)

InCognition said:


> On another note silver spiked roughly $1.50 today. Some of that is likely a correction from yesterday's fall, but I'm willing to bet a lot more of that spike is because the FED announced that it's buying another $40 billion worth of bonds today, and will continue to do so until the economy corrects itself.
> 
> Funny thing is, the economy won't truly correct itself unless a massive realization of this government's robbery, is enacted upon it's people. That robbery will be realized either heavily over a long period of time, or severely over a very short time frame. I'm willing to bet the later is the likely outcome.


Silver is up because the fed announced what is basically unlimited QE( Free currency).

Wait til the Government requires all 401K 's to be converted to US Bonds. They are gonna take your retirement money somehow, there is $16 trillion of it sitting untouched.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 13, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> instead you'll hold it until it's too high and nobody wants to buy it. Then what've you got? worthless metal on your hands


Then if no one buys it say good bye to every single modern convenience you can think of. All electronics or anything that uses electronics will no longer be able to be built. Overnight the production of over 10,000 different items will stop. most Plastics will no longer be able to be created either since it relies on silver to work. You have to understand that industry uses 660 Million ounces of silver per year to keep the world going with iPhones, iPads and everything else. The actual amount of silver per unit is very small so manufacturers will not balk at expensive silver. I don't think it could ever become worthless unless they found a real philosophers stone.

Industry demands 660 million and they mine 760 million ounces. Total demand for silver in 2011 was for 876 Million ounces, meaning they removed 116 million ounces from storage to meet demand. This is called a production deficit.

Anytime they use MORE of something than can be sustainably produced means prices will continue to rise. Add on top of that the MASSIVE dollar devaluation being created by the Fed and you have the formula for huge gains in the prices of precious metals.

You hold onto the cash, I will hold onto the silver, by this time next year lets compare value shall we?


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 13, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> silver is shit...you all should've sold it when it hit $48/oz a while back, like I did
> 
> 
> instead you'll hold it until it's too high and nobody wants to buy it. Then what've you got? worthless metal on your hands



Yeah cause those dummies down at the pawn shop will never buy a real assest with real value.


----------



## phyer (Sep 13, 2012)

I probably would have sold it @ $48 if I was trading it at that point. Mind sharing with us why you think silver is shit? I have made a 34% gain on my money in the last month or two which beats most blue chip or other investment vehicles by a wide margin. Repeating its shit over and over without giving a reason just makes you look like a whining kid mad he didnt get on board quick enough, ya know?


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 13, 2012)

phyer said:


> I probably would have sold it @ $48 if I was trading it at that point. Mind sharing with us why you think silver is shit? I have made a 34% gain on my money in the last month or two which beats most blue chip or other investment vehicles by a wide margin. Repeating its shit over and over without giving a reason just makes you look like a whining kid mad he didnt get on board quick enough, ya know?


34% is awesome! Good going!


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 13, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> *face palm*
> 
> the derivatives market (the REAL debt problem) has nothing to do with bonds


Interest rates have more to do with derivatives than you think. Do you not understand the implications of the LIBOR scandal?


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 13, 2012)

dcore said:


> fuck scotia bank. i dont buy from banks, its on record for the government to come seize one day.
> i buy with cash only, and i buy from a local very reputable dealer. usually 20 packs of generic buffalos, or 25 packs of the canadian maples. i used to collect many types, but when it comes down to it, it seems stupid wasting money on something that looks fancy. silvers worth is in its melted value, not in a collectors value.


There are MASSIVE tax advantages in buying legal tender eagles and maples. Gold and silver are taxed at the collectibles rate (40%) if held in bullion, since legal tender money cannot be taxed (it could not exist) the tax you have to pay on the capital gains (from 4$ to a current $35) over the last 10 years would amount to not one red cent. That is why people like eagles and maples, not because they are collectible (proof sets are).


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 13, 2012)

i'd rather go to work and make $1,000 every 2 days



and then buy properties and rent them out, collecting monthly equity


sounds a whole lot more profitable than buying coins and sitting on them


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 13, 2012)

yea and those dummies at the pawn shop never EVER even offered me CLOSE to spot price for silver


i offered some of em a roll, $10 face value, of junk silver quarters once...was offered like $25


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 14, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> yea and those dummies at the pawn shop never EVER even offered me CLOSE to spot price for silver
> 
> 
> i offered some of em a roll, $10 face value, of junk silver quarters once...was offered like $25


I can sure see why you don't like silver, you don't know who to buy from and are even more clueless about who to sell it to.

Sell to APMEX if you don't have an exchange nearby, they will purchase at spot price. 

If you want to get ripped off sell to a pawn shop.

Sell at a local coin shop or a gold exchange and get $6.30 for a single pre '64 quarter.

go to the banks and ask if they have any silver dollars, buy them for $1 each and take them to the exchange and sell them for $26 each.

Hows the tax on your real estate, you got insurance on all those right? Don't want them to burn down. Ever replace a roof on a silver coin? Me neither.

While you look for a good renter to replace the halfwit who drove through the garage I will stick my silver in the ground and wait.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 14, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> i'd rather go to work and make $1,000 every 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, working the oilfield is EXPENSIVE as hell. All the fuel you spend getting to location, all the money you spend on overpriced food. Eating out all the time, replacing work clothes and buying boots all cut into the $1,000 you are making every 2 days.

FYI, if the price of oil drops below $70, you will be out of a job faster than you can say "oh shit".

I roughnecked when it was actually dangerous and physically exhausting during the 80's so I know exactly how it all works.

You live in a man camp? Trying to make a go of it in the Bakken or you somewhere else?


FYI if you purchase a home and get rent income, its not equity, its rent income. The Equity is the amount of cash you can sell your house for minus what you owe.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 14, 2012)

lol those expenses hardly cut into the amount of money made...delusional much?


explain your $70 per barrel threat to job security theory


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 15, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> lol those expenses hardly cut into the amount of money made...delusional much?
> 
> 
> explain your $70 per barrel threat to job security theory


ahhh the sound of someone who hasn't got a clue what the oilfield is like.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 15, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> ahhh the sound of someone who hasn't got a clue what the oilfield is like.




came out here with nothing, been here a year and banked tens of thousands



your comments mean nothing to me


----------



## Learn2Grow (Sep 15, 2012)

InCognition said:


> Very many people are capable of growing a plant, when all you have to do is put a seed in the ground and water it accordingly. It's not difficult.
> 
> Weed is weed, and in such a situation as your depicting, no one will differentiate weed drastically in value, whether it's grown on a commercial farm or grown in optimal hydroponic conditions.
> 
> ...


You all are delusional.. You are thinking like people of today's market. If you really think that things which grow in the ground are only valuable if they are illegal you have fallen victim to the system already. Food will be the most valuable commodity there is and it has to be grown by someone. Think sustainably not like the hoarding money grubbers that got us into this mess.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 16, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> came out here with nothing, been here a year and banked tens of thousands
> 
> 
> 
> your comments mean nothing to me


I thought you said you sold all your silver at $48 price?


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 16, 2012)

couple grand, sure



that was before i ever made my first dime (10k)


----------



## phyer (Sep 18, 2012)

Learn2Grow said:


> You all are delusional.. You are thinking like people of today's market. If you really think that things which grow in the ground are only valuable if they are illegal you have fallen victim to the system already. Food will be the most valuable commodity there is and it has to be grown by someone. Think sustainably not like the hoarding money grubbers that got us into this mess.


The fact that is illegal artificially pumps up the price. Do you really think that weed would sell for $20 a gram if anyone could grow it in their backyard or walk down to the corner store and buy some.


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 19, 2012)

got silver for dayssss


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 20, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> couple grand, sure
> 
> 
> 
> that was before i ever made my first dime (10k)


If you made so much money on your silver, why do you hate it so much? Did some talking head on TV tell you it was a bad investment?


----------



## InCognition (Sep 21, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> silver is shit...you all should've sold it when it hit $48/oz a while back, like I did
> 
> 
> instead you'll hold it until it's too high and nobody wants to buy it. Then what've you got? worthless metal on your hands


Silver has commercial uses. It won't just come to a point in time where "no one wants it".

Silver will go well beyond $50. Funny thing is Gold will do the same thing and go beyond $1900. Thing is silver has many more uses than gold, so while it's price is more volatile, it's actually a safer investment in regards to it's actual value.


----------



## InCognition (Sep 21, 2012)

NoDrama said:


> Silver is up because the fed announced what is basically unlimited QE( Free currency).
> 
> Wait til the Government requires all 401K 's to be converted to US Bonds. They are gonna take your retirement money somehow, there is $16 trillion of it sitting untouched.


Yup, QE3 too, forgot to mention that. QE4 will occur too... it's inevitable. Amazing how some don't see the handwriting on the wall.

Yes, a plan called GRA plan presented to congress in 2008 goes over just that. Confiscation and redistribution of 401k's and government pension plans, so that everyone can have a "Guaranteed retirement fund". Though I doubt that exact plan will pass, I have no doubt the government will find it's way to get it's hand on various forms of retirement funds, other than SS, which it's already fucked over.

Wait till China and other major countries really start buying vast amounts of silver and gold. Wait till a percentage of people in the USA really start buying silver and gold. Wait till our credit rating goes to an F over time. Wait till every country circumvents the OPEC agreements. Only then will people realize silver was way undervalued at it's current price. These same people who don't understand the value of silver, don't understand anything I've written above though, so it's no wonder their completely oblivious.


----------



## InCognition (Sep 21, 2012)

Learn2Grow said:


> You all are delusional.. You are thinking like people of today's market. If you really think that things which grow in the ground are only valuable if they are illegal you have fallen victim to the system already. Food will be the most valuable commodity there is and it has to be grown by someone. Think sustainably not like the hoarding money grubbers that got us into this mess.


When I purchase seeds from someone, I don't need to buy their food anymore. I just throw the seeds in the ground and grow it myself. That's why weed will plummet in value regardless of any situation that makes it legal or able to be grown by a majority of people.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 21, 2012)

silver bullion and minted silver makes up a TINY percentage of the total amount of silver



the big tech companies aren't gonna be hounding the bullion silver investor for silver because it's going to become "so precious" for industrial use



IDK why ppl think this is the case 


If anything, the government will make posssession of metals illegal again and "demand" the confiscation of precious metals and re-peg the new price against our fiat shit currency


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 22, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> silver bullion and minted silver makes up a TINY percentage of the total amount of silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even so black market shall prevail.


----------



## InCognition (Sep 23, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> silver bullion and minted silver makes up a TINY percentage of the total amount of silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silver is silver... bullion or not.

It will go up in value due to big tech companies using it at a higher rate than it can be mined. It's a simple concept.

Silver will go up, and it will go up a lot in the next coming decades. However marijuana prices will go down in the coming decades assuming that marijuana is legalized or the majority of states adopt medical marijuana. Look at California... you can get a pound for $800-$1000, and it's not even legal yet. Where I'm at, I could grow a pound indoors for much, much less than $800. Now take that same pound and move it outdoors... that pound will go for nothing, especially if everyone else is doing the same thing, given it's legalized.

The government can try to make silver illegal, but it just isn't going to happen in today's age without a large backlash. People aren't going to turn their silver and gold in like they did gold in the 50's... that type of mentality is long gone in this country, especially with the path we're going down.


----------



## Esskayy (Oct 21, 2012)

Silver is cool but I myself think that it is at a good price to sell right now (depening on what you bought it at ofcourse  )


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 24, 2012)

InCognition said:


> Yup, QE3 too, forgot to mention that. QE4 will occur too... it's inevitable. Amazing how some don't see the handwriting on the wall.
> 
> Yes, a plan called GRA plan presented to congress in 2008 goes over just that. Confiscation and redistribution of 401k's and government pension plans, so that everyone can have a "Guaranteed retirement fund". Though I doubt that exact plan will pass, I have no doubt the government will find it's way to get it's hand on various forms of retirement funds, other than SS, which it's already fucked over.
> 
> Wait till China and other major countries really start buying vast amounts of silver and gold. Wait till a percentage of people in the USA really start buying silver and gold. Wait till our credit rating goes to an F over time. Wait till every country circumvents the OPEC agreements. Only then will people realize silver was way undervalued at it's current price. These same people who don't understand the value of silver, don't understand anything I've written above though, so it's no wonder their completely oblivious.


I am interested in hearing your theory as to a QE4 when QE3 is an open ended program.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 2, 2012)

Found a local dealer who only charges a dollar over spot. Nice.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Nov 6, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> Found a local dealer who only charges a dollar over spot. Nice.




really? i went into a coin shop recently and asked about bulk silver one oz bullion rounds. figured i'd throw 250 ounces worth into a portfolio mix cuz it dropped and ride it a few months


$1.78/ounce. i laughed right out the front door


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 10, 2012)

I talked to the dealer about Gold and hew assured me that Silver was a better store than gold. 

He said he has been in the market since the 80s and he said silver is largely undervalued.

He placed the value of silver at 50 an oz and gold at 1200. Apparently the market is skewed.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 12, 2012)

So that everyone knows the facts..

The Gold confiscation of 1933 didn't affect most people. Only one person was ever tried as a result of the law which made it illegal to hold gold.

First off, you could hold up to 5 ounces, second, any gold coins minted previous to that date were exempt.
So if you had a million gold double eagles from 1910, you got to keep them all. Not like it mattered anyway since government never went looking for it and most people kept their gold since government never had records of it in the first place.

Oh, but the folks who trusted the banks had their gold replaced with paper currency, which one year later was devalued overnight by 60% when....du du duuuuuh! Gold was revalued from $22 to $35 by FDR. You can look at it one of two ways I guess, Either a brilliant move by a president to give government the needed funds to provide a modicum of social support and a monetary base in which to further its causes, or one of the greatest swindles on the American people of all time.

US Silver Eagles are great investments for the tax advantages if you ever need to declare them for some reason. Bullion would be taxed at 40% if Government finds out you sold some. And unless you can prove how much you paid for that gold, the IRS assumes you paid $0.00 for it in the beginning.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone getting ready to purchase on this dip? I'm heading down after work.


----------



## Laney (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm definitely on the silver express. As well as the gold, platinum and palladium lines. It's the best way to store wealth but it's too difficult and expensive to get in and out of. I don't think I'll buy any more because I can't see selling what I have. So why buy more? It's just insurance to me and only so much is needed. Cool stuff but not terribly flexible. Really sucks having mad money these days with so little to invest in.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well here is how I look at it. Take out a loan for property. MAke regular payments on property. Use excess cash to buy PM. When PM goes sky high use PM to pay off loans.


----------



## silasraven (Dec 24, 2012)

i want to buy on the dip, but im short on cash. its going good at 29.87. gold at 1656.86 dude the right time if there ever was one. im watching gold mostly but thats because within 30 days it rose and tanked 50 dollars. im loving silver at 29 wish i would have spent my first night here in the woods id be holding 2 rounds right now.


----------



## silasraven (Dec 25, 2012)

check out this silver pricing for the 25th fucking hilarious the same thing happened to gold. http://goldprice.org/


----------



## silasraven (Dec 28, 2012)

its time to buy folks. it did this yesterday, went from 1653 and went higher got to maybe 70 and tanked again.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been having trouble finding junk at my local dealers. They sell out before they can find more, everyone is buying and no one is selling


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 12, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I've been having trouble finding junk at my local dealers. They sell out before they can find more, everyone is buying and no one is selling


My dealer is the same way, although I recently purchased a few rolls of 2013 Silver Eagles at $625 a roll. He had almost no junk silver and said it was extremely difficult to get anything PM related.

I hope prices keep going down so i can accumulate more.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 13, 2013)

There is talk of a price crash before an epic up tick. I feel like I never know what is going to happen. My dealer said people were scared shitless by the price drop and trying to sell. But they would not budge off spot price. He was trying to buy 150 eagles for 4000. I would have bought them.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 14, 2013)

I would never sell my silver for anything less than spot. I hope the price of silver does crash and goes to 1 penny per ounce. I will still be buying it, only I will get a whole lot more bang for my buck!


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ahuge silver mine collapsed in Utah. Output of the mine equals ten percent u.s. production


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Anyone invest in silver? Thoughts, rants?
> 
> Personally I have done pretty well since buying a physical position in Sept of 2008, anyone else a silver bug?


and silver has gone from about $50 an ounce when this thread started down to about half of that today.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

Today, as the second largest copper producer in the United States, Kennecott Utah Copper provides about 18-25% percent of the U.S.'s copper needs.[SUP][1][/SUP] Kennecott&#8217;s Bingham Canyon Mine is one of the largest man-made excavations in the world.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] It is one of the top producing copper mines in the world with cumulative production at more than 19 million tons of copper.[SUP][2][/SUP] In 2011, Kennecott produced approximately 237,000 tons of copper, along with 379,000 troy ounces of gold, 3.2 million troy ounces of silver, about 30 million pounds of molybdenum, and about 1 million tons of sulfuric acid, a by-product of the smelting process.[SUP][3][/SUP] Since Rio Tinto purchased Kennecott Utah Copper in 1989 it has invested about $2 billion in the modernization of KUC&#8217;s operations. KUCC has also spent more than $350 million on the cleanup of historic mining waste and $100 million on groundwater cleanup.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and silver has gone from about $50 an ounce when this thread started down to about half of that today.


Has your investment in preparation H paid off yet?


----------



## silasraven (Apr 14, 2013)

it keeps diving further and further. just watch it


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Has your investment in preparation H paid off yet?


whoever followed the rawn pawl nuts' advice when this thread was started may as well have just lit half their money on fire.

hell, burying cash in the backyard would have been a better investment.

that's what ya get for listening to morons who deny commodity bubbles.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

http://mtstandard.com/mine-slide/image_b78985a0-a3bb-11e2-a293-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## silasraven (Apr 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> http://mtstandard.com/mine-slide/image_b78985a0-a3bb-11e2-a293-001a4bcf887a.html


 whats this mean for trade? up or down???


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> whoever followed the rawn pawl nuts' advice when this thread was started may as well have just lit half their money on fire.
> 
> hell, burying cash in the backyard would have been a better investment.
> 
> that's what ya get for listening to morons who deny commodity bubbles.


Bubbles are marked by a certain pattern not yet seen here. I would rather have metal than paper in the long term


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

Bitcoin was the perfect example of a super inflated bubble. Parabolic is the word


----------



## silasraven (Apr 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Bubbles are marked by a certain pattern not yet seen here. I would rather have metal than paper in the long term


here is the trend.




one year. it tanks then raises.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

silasraven said:


> whats this mean for trade? up or down???


Copper way up silver slight bump.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

silasraven said:


> here is the trend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a regular cycle


----------



## silasraven (Apr 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> That's a regular cycle


good cycle, sign of a trend.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

However you won't see it until supply shortages of copper with a 20 percent decrease in supply


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2013)

this is a bubble.*

that bitch is gonna blow!


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> whoever followed the rawn pawl nuts' advice when this thread was started may as well have just lit half their money on fire.
> 
> hell, burying cash in the backyard would have been a better investment.
> 
> that's what ya get for listening to morons who deny commodity bubbles.


 The Dow Jones is blowing a bubble


----------



## silasraven (Apr 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this is a bubble.*
> 
> that bitch is gonna blow!


hasnt gone below 1400 for a while now so its safe to say its going to stay above 1300 for a while


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this is a bubble.*
> 
> that bitch is gonna blow!


 I personally don't own any gold. More of a silver coin collector. I'm not an economist for sure. I just think gold has the potential to go higher. It's really leveled off. There hasn't been any huge sell offs.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

Inflation determines the price of gold and inflation is rampant.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

The printing presses are running full steam ahead. And the money is flooding the stock market. The Dow Jones is going to burst.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 14, 2013)

GOld and Silver will always be valuable. The paper in my ban account and the stocks I own not necessarily infallible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Inflation determines the price of gold and inflation is rampant.


funny, haven't noticed much inflation lately. price of a gallon of milk is almost the same as what it was 8 years ago. price of beef went up with the drought but is coming down. core inflation is minimal.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gasoline for instance If I had time I would find some charts. We use far less gasoline than in 2008 and the price is nearly the same. We are on a steady course of 2-3 percent inflation a year.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 15, 2013)

The last time gold crashed like this the stock market went belly up right behind it


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and silver has gone from about $50 an ounce when this thread started down to about half of that today.


$50?? More like $35. BTW,Hows the battle with ignorance going? Uphill with a layer of ice it looks like.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 15, 2013)

The price of gold is determined by the amount of options contracts taken out on the COMEX. Negative real interest rates are the main correlating factor with gold future prices.

I love bucky beavers chart of the price of gold, because it is so high today it musty be a bubble and must be going to burst. I wonder if anything else is in a current bubble that has a similar looking chart.

Hmmmmmm



DJIA "That Bitch is gonna Blow"



US Housing: "That bitch is gonna blow!"



Tuition: "That bitch is gonna blow!"




Oil: "That bitch is gonna blow!!"




US Bond Market: "That bitch is gonna blow!!!"


Yes folks, everything is about to pop Because according to Bucky Beaver, anything that has increased in price of the last 40 years is in a bubble and is about to POP!!

Do you think Bucky Beaver is right? Are we all doomed or is Bucky a Casandra and the Moron who cried wolf again?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 15, 2013)

Home ownership rates:

Big Bubble about to Pop.


View attachment 2617500

Credit market: "This bitch is about to blow!!"\

View attachment 2617506


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 15, 2013)

Corn Yields!!!

This Bitch is about to BLow!!!"

View attachment 2617514

and worst of all!!!!!! WORLD POPULATION IS IN A BUBBLE!!!

THIS BITCH IS ABOUT TO BLOW!!!!!

View attachment 2617516


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 18, 2013)

Since the price crash, gold stock piles are being eaten up by physical investors. Silver is almost impossible to find in any size other than coin.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

The feds are propping the market up with inflation. Most of the printed money or QE is going into bond and stock market, not the open market.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't find any fukin silver outside of single oz coins that are way over priced.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;QGZ5f1G1Ep0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGZ5f1G1Ep0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 20, 2013)

I bought twenty 10oz bars on Thursday. There was a line going out the door of the exchange consisting of nothing but BUYERS. There were no Silver eagles to be bought, they were sold out for the next 3 months.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2013)

and gold drops 10% in a day.

gee, who predicted that bubble was gonna burst?


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

Buck do you know how the market operates for Gold and Silver demand?


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

If the market doesn't equalize price soon the warehouses will run dry. People are running to bullion dealers to BUY not to SELL. The price of Gold and Silver based on futures contracts on metal that literally does not exist. The amount of paper gold traded is 100x more than what physical gold is actually above ground mined. These sale of these gold futures determine the price currently. Big players dropped 50 billion dollars worth of gold futures contracts to push down the price on paper. The CME being the lead.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

You keep laughing at us and we keep buying. We shall see who is laughing 10 years from now when the markets in fiat currency dissolves because the Fed's can't not print to infinity and QE. With every QE the market rises and falls into sell off within a few months. The gas tank and this economy is almost dried up. Gold and silver will be very highly revalued in the near future.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

I hope the price keeps dropping. I can buy more for less. You can't break my confidence in the market long term. Right now it is a joke and it will be on whoever doesn't buy. Gold and silver have only been valuable forever?


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> I bought twenty 10oz bars on Thursday. There was a line going out the door of the exchange consisting of nothing but BUYERS. There were no Silver eagles to be bought, they were sold out for the next 3 months.


I wish I had a local dealer, but no such luck.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 20, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I wish I had a local dealer, but no such luck.


Not even a simple coin shop? Try jewelry stores too, many of them deal in metals, but you have to ask first. Premiums can be quite high, even online retailers are having high premiums and 2 month waits to get product.

ASE are incredibly hard to find, especially 2013 ones since the USA wasn't able to mine enough silver to meet demand and the US Mint had to stop producing them. Demand in the month of March for silver eagles was higher than ever before. Last year the US mint purchased 98.7% of all silver mined in the USA just to meet ASE demand , and they halted production twice.

I have only been able to procure 5 tubes of 2013 ASE.

Did you hear about RIo Tinto's big mine in Utah that produces 20% of all silver in USA? It had a huge landslide and won't be producing for a few years.

I wonder what happens to silver prices when demand is higher than ever before, and all of a sudden 20% of USA silver production is gone?

This silver slam is the best thing to ever happen.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Not even a simple coin shop? Try jewelry stores too, many of them deal in metals, but you have to ask first. Premiums can be quite high, even online retailers are having high premiums and 2 month waits to get product.
> 
> ASE are incredibly hard to find, especially 2013 ones since the USA wasn't able to mine enough silver to meet demand and the US Mint had to stop producing them. Demand in the month of March for silver eagles was higher than ever before. Last year the US mint purchased 98.7% of all silver mined in the USA just to meet ASE demand , and they halted production twice.
> 
> ...


I read a quote in an article being several years before production returns in that mine.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

What is your goal. I haven't bought nearly as much as I would like. My first goal was 100oz that was last year.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.apmex.com/Product/74567/2013_1_oz_Silver_Eagles_20_Coin_MintDirect®_TubeApr_30th.aspx Apmex has them in stock


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 20, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> http://www.apmex.com/Product/74567/2013_1_oz_Silver_Eagles_20_Coin_MintDirect®_TubeApr_30th.aspx Apmex has them in stock


That is a $10 premium on each coin, OUCH!!


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 20, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> What is your goal. I haven't bought nearly as much as I would like. My first goal was 100oz that was last year.


My goal is to stack as much as possible before I die. I started stacking in 2000. Silver mostly, but I do have a small stack of gold eagles, Krugerrand and some Canadian gold maples.

I also have a good amount of junk silver too. Most of the gold and silver I invest in are eagles or junk because that way you don't have to pay tax on the capital gain you might have when selling them. Otherwise the tax is 40%.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 21, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> My goal is to stack as much as possible before I die. I started stacking in 2000. Silver mostly, but I do have a small stack of gold eagles, Krugerrand and some Canadian gold maples.
> 
> I also have a good amount of junk silver too. Most of the gold and silver I invest in are eagles or junk because that way you don't have to pay tax on the capital gain you might have when selling them. Otherwise the tax is 40%.


Really depends who you sell it too.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 21, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Really depends who you sell it too.


Right, as long as you sell only a few thousand $ at a time there is no reporting requirement. But what if inflation goes into high gear and you need to sell 10 ounces of silver at $1000 each? You will have to fill out a form declaring it and you will have to pay taxes.

Selling to a private party might become difficult if inflation gets bad.

I could sell $100,000 of my ASE's and legally not have to pay a single penny in tax on it. The main reason why ASE demand $10 premiums while ordinary medallions only have $4 premiums is due to the tax advantage.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 25, 2013)

well since the release of information on the 100 dollar bill silver has gone back up.


----------



## Balzac89 (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/12/fbi-one-hundred-dollar-bills_n_1962702.html

They never did solve where that pallet of 100 dollar bills went


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 27, 2013)

Silver is -32% since the inception of this thread.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 2, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> Silver is -32% since the inception of this thread.


Better value for your buck than ever!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 2, 2013)

Good time to buy imo


----------



## Balzac89 (May 2, 2013)

Only the premiums suck


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 2, 2013)

what are the various premiums now?


----------



## NoDrama (May 3, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> Silver is -32% since the inception of this thread.


The paper price is, but I can sell my eagles for $10 more than the paper price at the exchange. 
Physical silver prices are in backwardation, if you can find some.
I see E-Bay prices are bidding Silver Eagles to $40 each.

The paper price means little to a physical holder of silver. Nothing goes straight up forever, in fact I tend to sell when i don't see pullbacks occasionally, Your a seasoned investor you know as well as I that the best time to buy things is when they are priced low.

My silver is still up over 400%


----------



## Balzac89 (May 3, 2013)

budsmoker87 said:


> what are the various premiums now?


They vary everywhere from 2.00 over spot per oz all the way up to 10.00 over spot depending on what you purchase and the quanity.


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 3, 2013)

damn. even apmex? that is steep


----------



## Balzac89 (May 5, 2013)

Everywhere is steep right now. I can't buy anywhere but online


----------



## dcasper75 (May 6, 2013)

whre u buy ur gold and silver from online bein looking into it myself dnt trust paper money any more


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 7, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> They vary everywhere from 2.00 over spot per oz all the way up to 10.00 over spot depending on what you purchase and the quanity.


Are you talking about scrap prices of silver??


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 7, 2013)

dcasper75 said:


> whre u buy ur gold and silver from online bein looking into it myself dnt trust paper money any more


bulliondirect.com


----------



## Balzac89 (May 7, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Are you talking about scrap prices of silver??


When purchasing bullion and or coin. Not real scrap.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 7, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> When purchasing bullion and or coin. Not real scrap.


I call scrap silver old coins that are worn out. Cant read date ect.


----------



## dcasper75 (May 7, 2013)

thanx danyboi ive seen that site befor just never knew anyone that ctually used it befor


----------



## Balzac89 (May 7, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I call scrap silver old coins that are worn out. Cant read date ect.


It's called Junk silver


----------



## Timewalk (May 10, 2013)

Silver is by far the best investment 
prices are down in gold and silver but 
premiums are super high and i think a lot 
of the silver and gold prices drop is a reflection 
of gold and silver etf as physical gold and silver 
are selling like hot cakes even with a high premium


----------



## Johnny Retro (May 19, 2013)

Silver is currently down 6% from Fridays close in pre market trading. Why you would want to put your retirement into something this volatile is beyond me.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 19, 2013)

The future will decide the victor.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 19, 2013)

real physical goods are a better investment than paper. Ask the folks who lost in 2007-2008


----------



## NoDrama (May 20, 2013)

GLDX lookin pretty good to me.

Just got 1,000 shares as of the 15th.

Down 6% so far.

Lets see where this goes.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 19, 2013)

Time to buy again


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jun 20, 2013)

lol down 7% today..what a "healthy" market.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 20, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> lol down 7% today..what a "healthy" market.


I agree but I continue to buy


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree with you Balz. When the US economy continues to unravel, gold will shoot through the roof.


----------



## silasraven (Jun 26, 2013)

its still looking to go down, but the american economy is still yet ot open.


----------



## silasraven (Jun 27, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I agree with you Balz. When the US economy continues to unravel, gold will shoot through the roof.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^wait for it, i read a rumor,,,,this one i love, 700 a oz for gold before the year is out.




silver will follow.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 29, 2013)

silasraven said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^wait for it, i read a rumor,,,,this one i love, 700 a oz for gold before the year is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh another buying opportunity!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 2, 2013)

No interest in silver any more? Wait till it starts to rise again...you'll all be back on the bandwagon


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jul 6, 2013)

silver at $18.90 lol


you all must be so pleased


----------



## gagekko (Jul 6, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> No interest in silver any more? Wait till it starts to rise again...you'll all be back on the bandwagon


I'm buying weekly... I might not be buying as much as before but I'm consistently buying a little here and there - what are you doing in the market?


----------



## gagekko (Jul 6, 2013)

budsmoker87 said:


> silver at $18.90 lol
> 
> 
> you all must be so pleased


Actually, yes, opportunity to buy cheaper... $18.90 isn't reality. That's the paper price... To hold silver, the spread is about $23-26.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 6, 2013)

silasraven said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^wait for it, i read a rumor,,,,this one i love, 700 a oz for gold before the year is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, if that happens - and that's a big "if"... it'll only be done to clear out the suckers and steal their cash.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 6, 2013)

gagekko said:


> Actually, yes, opportunity to buy cheaper... $18.90 isn't reality. That's the paper price... To hold silver, the spread is about $23-26.


So when I buy a July silver future at 18.90 and take delivery at the end of the month, that is not reality? lol

Have fun buying spot from a dealer who got his ass handed to him and is making you pay a premium to make up for his loses.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 6, 2013)

Also, whoever your dealer is quoting you a 3 dollar spread is ripping the fuck outta you in addition to such a ridiculous premium.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 6, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> So when I buy a July silver future at 18.90 and take delivery at the end of the month, that is not reality? lol
> 
> Have fun buying spot from a dealer who got his ass handed to him and is making you pay a premium to make up for his loses.


You don't have nothing but paper... So no, that isn't reality. Manipulation of the market by JP Morgan is doing nothing but spreading the physical price and the spot price.

But keep buying your paper. It's just a manipulation game. Texas wanted their silver but guess what? Denied... Same with Germany. Your paper illusion might work ok for you now but it wont be that way forever.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 6, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> Also, whoever your dealer is quoting you a 3 dollar spread is ripping the fuck outta you in addition to such a ridiculous premium.


Okay.. Then sell me some physical - I'll pay u $18.90/ounce... Give me your PayPal... I'll buy an ounce and if all goes well, I'll buy 100 ounces more - at spot.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 6, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> Also, whoever your dealer is quoting you a 3 dollar spread is ripping the fuck outta you in addition to such a ridiculous premium.


Waiting for your PayPal... So what's the deal? Are you all mouth? Sell me a lousy ounce at spot. Or do you just like to run your pie-hole on the internet?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 7, 2013)

gagekko said:


> I'm buying weekly... I might not be buying as much as before but I'm consistently buying a little here and there - what are you doing in the market?


i pay very little over spot for silver. I have an excellent relationship w my dealer. I use him exclusively and he makes plenty off me. Shit I even did a landscape plan for his new property and he paid me in silver. Naturally I jacked the price up to account for the falling market but he went for it anyway.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 7, 2013)

I sock it away for my retirement. I can't see this fiat fiasco lasting another ten years. Then its goodbye Philly...hello Belize...two Belize dollars for every one American dollar. ..three BR apartment for $200/month...I'll paint water colors of native life and sell them to tourists. I'm also thinking about starting up a tee shirt shop in the harbor where the cruise ships all dock. Perfect climant. No drama. And thankfully no hurricanes.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 7, 2013)

gagekko said:


> You don't have nothing but paper... So no, that isn't reality. Manipulation of the market by JP Morgan is doing nothing but spreading the physical price and the spot price.
> 
> But keep buying your paper. It's just a manipulation game. Texas wanted their silver but guess what? Denied... Same with Germany. Your paper illusion might work ok for you now but it wont be that way forever.


This proves you have no idea what a silver future is, thus you have no idea what "paper" is. When I buy a silver future today at 18.90 and take delivery, I am taking delivery on PHYSCIAL silver.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 7, 2013)

gagekko said:


> Waiting for your PayPal... So what's the deal? Are you all mouth? Sell me a lousy ounce at spot. Or do you just like to run your pie-hole on the internet?


What are you talking about? You want me to be your silver dealer? Try not to be so salty, I'm trying to help you here.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 9, 2013)

Where do you buy your gold and silver (actual, not paper)? How much do they charge over the going rate?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Where do you buy your gold and silver (actual, not paper)? How much do they charge over the going rate?


used to be bullion direct on line. Good prices, expensive shipping. 
Now I go to place right next door to the Lansdowne Theatre is on Lansdowne ave.


edit: 1% over spot as a rule


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like buying online is the only choice. I can't find more than a few oz's at local dealers.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Where do you buy your gold and silver (actual, not paper)? How much do they charge over the going rate?


Local shosp that sell junk silver. I've been going more online lately. I wish I didn't have to.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 11, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> used to be bullion direct on line. Good prices, expensive shipping.
> Now I go to place right next door to the Lansdowne Theatre is on Lansdowne ave.
> 
> 
> edit: 1% over spot as a rule


That is a hell of a rate. I pay closer to 4-5%


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 11, 2013)

4-5% seems a little rude


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 12, 2013)

When all I can find is 5 oz at a time it really sucks.


----------



## beardo (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86j5kAuZqFA
[youtube]86j5kAuZqFA[/youtube]


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 14, 2013)

Its not supply and demand, those aren't real economic principles. Fear mongering is where its at.

https://www.usmint.gov/about_the_mint/index.cfm?action=PreciousMetals&type=bullion
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20130617-709860.html
http://www.silverseek.com/article/latest-us-mint-silver-eagle-sales-data-11281


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 14, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> So when I buy a July silver future at 18.90 and take delivery at the end of the month, that is not reality? lol
> 
> Have fun buying spot from a dealer who got his ass handed to him and is making you pay a premium to make up for his loses.


Oh johnny, you can't take delivery, who are you trying to kid? You don't have $100,000 of personal money to have the bare minimum to take delivery do you?
http://www.cmegroup.com/rulebook/NYMEX/1a/112.pdf


----------



## GOD HERE (Jul 15, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Its not supply and demand, those aren't real economic principles. Fear mongering is where its at.


There's the god's honest truth if I've ever heard it...

I thought you and I disagreed on everything. WTF?


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 15, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> There's the god's honest truth if I've ever heard it...
> 
> I thought you and I disagreed on everything. WTF?


Not so fast. Who do you think is doing the fear mongering?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 16, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> That is a hell of a rate. I pay closer to 4-5%


i give him a lot of business. In fact I stopped buying on line. I only buy through him and I guess he gives me a better rate?.. I just did a survey of his new home. I'm doing a landscape plan for him. He's paying me in silver eagles. 
Even junk silver is 90% silver I believe. It's the cheapest way to buy silver. JFK halves and dimes before 1965. Are you saying theres a shortage? Or is it just hard to find where you live?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 16, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> i give him a lot of business. In fact I stopped buying on line. I only buy through him and I guess he gives me a better rate?.. I just did a survey of his new home. I'm doing a landscape plan for him. He's paying me in silver eagles.
> Even junk silver is 90% silver I believe. It's the cheapest way to buy silver. JFK halves and dimes before 1965. Are you saying theres a shortage? Or is it just hard to find where you live?


There are too many people buying and not enough selling. I usually buy junk. 

But all he has lately are peace and morgan dollars and he wants outrageous prices for them 25$ a piece with a melt value of 16?

I buy anything he will sell close to spot, but its not much. 

I'm gonna go down tmrw. See what he has


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 16, 2013)

I also get there when he opens his door. 

Whenever he buys he told me he holds it for 5 business days before he sells it.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 16, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> There are too many people buying and not enough selling. I usually buy junk.
> 
> But all he has lately are peace and morgan dollars and he wants outrageous prices for them 25$ a piece with a melt value of 16?
> 
> ...


then I would buy elsewhere. You're being swindled. Buy off the web. Buy larger amounts and the shipping wont be so bad. Ten oz bars might be the way to go. Try bulliondirect .com I bought there for a while.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 17, 2013)

It is the closest place and I still have to drive 40 minutes to get there.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 17, 2013)

U must really be out in the stix then


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 17, 2013)

What a waste of my time. I stopped at the hydrostore and grabbed a few things. 

Then stopped at the shop and he had two Franklin halves and that was it.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 18, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> Oh johnny, you can't take delivery, who are you trying to kid? You don't have $100,000 of personal money to have the bare minimum to take delivery do you?
> http://www.cmegroup.com/rulebook/NYMEX/1a/112.pdf


Thanks for telling me what I can and cannot buy. I'm glad you know the situation of my finances.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 19, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> Thanks for telling me what I can and cannot buy. I'm glad you know the situation of my finances.


[h=1]&#8220;Socialism never took root in America because the poor see themselves not as an exploited proletariat but as temporarily embarrassed millionaires.&#8221; [/h]


----------



## silasraven (Jul 19, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> *&#8220;Socialism never took root in America because the poor see themselves not as an exploited proletariat but as temporarily embarrassed millionaires.&#8221; *


berk stoke a couple of days ago it still has yet to sink into usa. now harry s dent , some "expert" says it will fall more and there will be a roller coaster effect. so far its yet ot be seen but stil does during the day. i dont no everything so what is it you no of investors talks in the market?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 19, 2013)

silasraven said:


> berk stoke a couple of days ago it still has yet to sink into usa. now harry s dent , some "expert" says it will fall more and there will be a roller coaster effect. so far its yet ot be seen but stil does during the day. i dont no everything so what is it you no of investors talks in the market?


Gold has been catching momentum, but it has lately been stalling out at around 1300.

Until a major crisis I don't see much movement in the price.

Who can see into the future>?


----------



## silasraven (Jul 22, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Gold has been catching momentum, but it has lately been stalling out at around 1300.
> 
> Until a major crisis I don't see much movement in the price.
> 
> Who can see into the future>?







i sure as fuck hope your right. it caught last night but now its just climbing, the crisis you speak of i think is detroit filling for chapter 11. which was rejected on sunday, housing 1.2% down but prices are still high. so i hope it chills out some cause im not prepared and some self righteous christian fucked me big time. by the way the chart moves with the price of gold.1337



and something else, 37 million in silver was found over the week end and hauled out of the ocean and i still have no clue how the price isnt tanking.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 23, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> then I would buy elsewhere. You're being swindled. Buy off the web. Buy larger amounts and the shipping wont be so bad. Ten oz bars might be the way to go. Try bulliondirect .com I bought there for a while.


He isn't being swindled. The person he buys from has to make a living also and has overhead and taxes to pay. Physical is hard to come by, in the nearest city we have a gold exchange that serves a large area. THEY are having a difficult time sourcing eagles, buffalos, maples, krugs, Phillies, pandas and even medallions. The last time I was there the only thing they had were generic rounds, a few hard worn silver quarters and 10 ounce, 100 ounce, 1,000 ounce bars. They had very little gold or platinum. The place was packed with people, I have NEVER seen a line going out the door before in the last 10 years of doing business with them. Luckily the owners and I are friends and I got my purchase done over the phone and was waiting for me to pick up. This was 2 weeks ago. The owner said he had never seen anything like it, even in 1980 it wasn't that busy. He was doing millions of dollars per day in business and was able to charge 15% on the Eagles and 5% on the Junk and 8% on bullion.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 23, 2013)

Johnny Retro said:


> Thanks for telling me what I can and cannot buy. I'm glad you know the situation of my finances.


It wasn't a statement, it was a question. One that you dodged.
My point was, that it isn't so easy to just ask for delivery. You made it sound like you could get any amount of silver you wanted just by asking. Like it was something anyone could easily do. Unfortunately the reality is that you have to have a minimum amount in order to get delivery, and even then they can still buy you out and you really have no recourse but to accept the cash. Of the people on this board, how many do you think can pony up $100 large on the spot for a silver option contract and then let it expire into a physical deliverable? One which includes insurance and shipping on the purchasers dime?

Physical delivery is rare in the commodity options market, people don't play that market to get actual commodities, they use it to hedge their other bets.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 23, 2013)

NoDrama said:


> He isn't being swindled. The person he buys from has to make a living also and has overhead and taxes to pay. Physical is hard to come by, in the nearest city we have a gold exchange that serves a large area. THEY are having a difficult time sourcing eagles, buffalos, maples, krugs, Phillies, pandas and even medallions. The last time I was there the only thing they had were generic rounds, a few hard worn silver quarters and 10 ounce, 100 ounce, 1,000 ounce bars. They had very little gold or platinum. The place was packed with people, I have NEVER seen a line going out the door before in the last 10 years of doing business with them. Luckily the owners and I are friends and I got my purchase done over the phone and was waiting for me to pick up. This was 2 weeks ago. The owner said he had never seen anything like it, even in 1980 it wasn't that busy. He was doing millions of dollars per day in business and was able to charge 15% on the Eagles and 5% on the Junk and 8% on bullion.


I can't get my hands on any physical at the moment.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 23, 2013)

silasraven said:


> 37 million in silver was found over the week end and hauled out of the ocean and i still have no clue how the price isnt tanking.


1.8 million ounces is what they hauled out. 61 tons http://www.cnbc.com/id/100903743

That will supply industry for almost 18 hours. http://www.bullionstreet.com/news/electronics-industry-uses-320-tons-of-gold7500-tons-of-silver-annually/2255

its not that much.

When the US dismantled the calutrons at Oak Ridge, the silver used for the magnet windings & wiring weighed 13,540 TONS and was sold into the market. the price of silver went from $6 to $4.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 6, 2013)

Silver silver silver


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 15, 2013)

All Aboard!!!


----------



## MircalGrow (Aug 15, 2013)

I am a dealer and I am not on the train like all of you. Lol I am a firm believer in that this is not the first time, and as interests rates rise and housing recovers, the price of metals will fall. But if your long term buyer please buy away. If you buy at a all time high and sale 25/30 years later i will guarantee that you will have made on average 2% a year because of the Feds long time policy of 2% inflation. This comes from me dealing with old timers who bought at the previous highs in 1980 and sold at highs in 2011. Me poking around for info and me doing the math. Just saying, but what do I know? 

This is my 7th year in the biz, I am in my store 6 days a week and have read read and re read many things, and I do feel like I have good deal of knowledge about economics and how the fed really works, instead of the conspiracy theorist out there that are so well tied to gold and silver now days. It is a sound place for money to be stored to preserve wealth and that is it's best use. If you were to pick a good stock and keep it the same 25 to 30 years you will make more money. IMHO


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 16, 2013)

MircalGrow said:


> I am a dealer and I am not on the train like all of you. Lol I am a firm believer in that this is not the first time, and as interests rates rise and housing recovers, the price of metals will fall. But if your long term buyer please buy away. If you buy at a all time high and sale 25/30 years later i will guarantee that you will have made on average 2% a year because of the Feds long time policy of 2% inflation. This comes from me dealing with old timers who bought at the previous highs in 1980 and sold at highs in 2011. Me poking around for info and me doing the math. Just saying, but what do I know?
> 
> This is my 7th year in the biz, I am in my store 6 days a week and have read read and re read many things, and I do feel like I have good deal of knowledge about economics and how the fed really works, instead of the conspiracy theorist out there that are so well tied to gold and silver now days. It is a sound place for money to be stored to preserve wealth and that is it's best use. If you were to pick a good stock and keep it the same 25 to 30 years you will make more money. IMHO


The stagnant economy is going to kick into reverse when they start raising rates later this year wait and see.


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Aug 16, 2013)

Will it ever dip below 20 again????


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 17, 2013)

probably but who knows cause I sure as hell don't


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 25, 2013)

I regret buying that silver last month at around 19$. Its only up 25 percent since I bought it.


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Sep 1, 2013)

Do you buy name brand silver???? Or just buy silver with the lowest spot price?? I was wondering if its easier to sell engelhard, Johnson Matthey, Scottsdale etc... Or at the end of the day silver is silver and its gonna be sold at spot price so paying a premium for a name is dumb...


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 1, 2013)

Junk is the magic word


----------



## Harrekin (Sep 2, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Junk is the magic word


Broken sterling cutlery, jewellery, etc is also an excellent way to buy cheap as chips silver. 

Was thinking of picking up some nitric, refining it to .999 and then pouring my own ingots to keep for the long-term. 

What's better, keep it as broken junk or refine and pour yourself?


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 3, 2013)

MircalGrow said:


> and as interests rates rise and housing recovers, the price of metals will fall.


So, when interest rates are at 10% for a 30 year mortgage this will help people buy more homes how?

If you pick a good stock?

So in other words you are telling people to make an unknown bet with their money in the hopes that they just happened to "pick" a good stock?

So many people thought they "picked" a good stock with Enron, Woldcom and others. 

Stocks are very risky, especially right now in bubble territory, most companies are not making much if any profit. If the Fed stops the presses, stocks will fall, mightily.

Buying stocks is not investing, buying stocks is speculation.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 3, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Junk is the magic word


The best reason to own junk is its low premium and the fact you will never have to assay it when selling it back.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 5, 2013)

Buy Moar now


----------



## budsmoker87 (Nov 8, 2013)

anybody interested in other minerals?


I went out in the woods yesterday with a hammer and chisel. found a shit ton of quality crystal quartz. I want to find amethyst and peridot


----------



## budsmoker87 (Nov 8, 2013)

buying metals is just as speculative in the short term as stocks

my brother put 20k in an etrade account and made 2,500 over the course of a year, from last November till now. so he made 1/8th of his investment, or in terms of percentages, 12.5% 


the only thing i can say with certainty is that you MUST think mid-term in this kinda market place, with most investments (a year or two) then reassess


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 8, 2013)

budsmoker87 said:


> buying metals is just as speculative in the short term as stocks
> 
> my brother put 20k in an etrade account and made 2,500 over the course of a year, from last November till now. so he made 1/8th of his investment, or in terms of percentages, 12.5%
> 
> ...


I have an etrade account. I just don't trust stocks. People panic metal doesn't


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 20, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I have an etrade account. I just don't trust stocks. People panic metal doesn't


Yeah anyone buying stocks now is going to get crushed. It is stupid to buy things at their all time high.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 2, 2013)

lolz, the irony.


----------



## Balzac89 (Dec 2, 2013)

The irony will be lost when the stock market crashes again


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 3, 2014)

LOL what happened to this thread??


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2014)

Johnny Retro said:


> LOL what happened to this thread??


the day this thread was started, silver was at $35.93.

today, it is at $19.09.

following nodrama's advice would have cost you 47% of your money.



who else is on that train!?!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2014)

if you put $1000 into silver the day this thread was started, it would be worth $501 today with inflation.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> the day this thread was started, silver was at $35.93.
> 
> today, it is at $19.09.
> 
> ...


Yeah, silver went from $9 to $49 in 2 years, some of us made over $180,000 on that deal and still have quite a bit of the metal in storage.

I admit it wasn't quite as good as when I turned my $100 bitcoin investment into $1,280,516 but it was still pretty damn good profit.

How much did you make bucky?

Nothing right?

I have been investing in Palladium as of late.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, silver went from $9 to $49 in 2 years, some of us made over $180,000 on that deal and still have quite a bit of the metal in storage.
> 
> I admit it wasn't quite as good as when I turned my $100 bitcoin investment into $1,280,516 but it was still pretty damn good profit.
> 
> ...


yeah, like i'm gonna trust the numbers of a guy who doesn't know 610 from 110 and who gets caught lying and plagiarizing endlessly on the internet to boost his own ego.



rollitup said:


> Let's see, that's not entirely accurate. Your Rep Power is 110, so you inflated it by 500 points.
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one who is routinely calling other members liars?
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## NoDrama (Sep 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, like i'm gonna trust the numbers of a guy who doesn't know 610 from 110 and who gets caught lying and plagiarizing endlessly on the internet to boost his own ego.


Ho hum, all you got is me inflating my "rep Power" to entice pinworm to reveal his false claim, and it worked, fabulously. Woopdeedoo


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Ho hum, all you got is me inflating my "rep Power" to entice pinworm to reveal his false claim, and it worked, fabulously. Woopdeedoo


yes, we know you like to inflate your claims on this website, which should make us all skeptical of what a great investor you claim to be, especially in light of the failure that is your advice in this thread.

unless, of course, turning $1000 into $530 over the course of 3+ years in your idea of success.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 3, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, we know you like to inflate your claims on this website,


 citation needed.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 3, 2014)

Johnny Retro said:


> LOL what happened to this thread??


I think we stopped posting in it a couple of years ago after we made large profits.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm still buying silver. Have been since 2008.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 4, 2014)

Balzac89 said:


> I'm still buying silver. Have been since 2008.


I haven't purchased for a couple of years, got into Palladium and still buying that too. I think the economic bubble is about to burst, and that should rock Silver prices and make it oh that much more sweeter to purchase. I would REALLY love it if silver went back to $5 an ounce, I would be selling everything I owned to purchase more.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 4, 2014)

I also want folks to know that the markets are completely broken, there is an entity that trades in every market that can take any amount of loss, even an infinite one. It bends all markets to its will and has been for several years now. It can price silver at $1 if it wants to, even if the underlying physical does not exist, because it has an infinite amount of money. Who is this entity? The central bank of course.

Here a link from the CME group to the CFTC telling them the fee structure given to central banks to trade on the futures market.
http://www.cftc.gov/stellent/groups/public/@rulesandproducts/documents/ifdocs/rul012914cmecbotnymexandcomex1.pdf

The Central Bank Incentive program AKA Citadel.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> I haven't purchased for a couple of years, got into Palladium and still buying that too. I think the economic bubble is about to burst, and that should rock Silver prices and make it oh that much more sweeter to purchase. I would REALLY love it if silver went back to $5 an ounce, I would be selling everything I owned to purchase more.


You may get your wish soon...


NoDrama said:


> I also want folks to know that the markets are completely broken, there is an entity that trades in every market that can take any amount of loss, even an infinite one. It bends all markets to its will and has been for several years now. It can price silver at $1 if it wants to, even if the underlying physical does not exist, because it has an infinite amount of money. Who is this entity? The central bank of course.
> 
> Here a link from the CME group to the CFTC telling them the fee structure given to central banks to trade on the futures market.
> http://www.cftc.gov/stellent/groups/public/@rulesandproducts/documents/ifdocs/rul012914cmecbotnymexandcomex1.pdf
> ...



I will listen to you when you answer one simple question for me.........What's the difference between the S&P 07 high 1576.09 and the 00' @ 1552.87?? I'll even do a little math to help you find out the difference come's out to 23.22.Now finish the equation....Math drive's the market's not ANY STORY or somebodie's IDEA'S of fundamental's .....Please O please tell me how you made your million's I can assure you I'm dying to hear about it .....But until you answer that question I refuse to believe you are a real trader that goes out everyday and trades to generate your income(the income you pay your bill's with).......Keep buying your silver and gold because I have to take somebodies money? Your Central Bank story belong's on CNBC,Bloomberg. you outta know right? They pay hella cash for there advertisement's there. BTW, somebody please make me understand what the difference is in holding a physical commodity vs paper? Paper dictate's price not the physical asset. As, for PA(palladium) all those S.A. mines are off strike ...I would look for those mine's to replace the Volume's exported by russia if I was gonna trade a story...Just something to be aware of....Sorry to sound so blunt.....My last .2 Buy CLDX not because of a story or Fundametals...But because of a good chart with little price commitment btween the mid teen's to mid 20.00's with a high in low 30.00's I look for it to challenge it's high .......and you can buy Jan 20C options for .80x1.00....so you can get in the spread .5......950 bux for a thousand share's that you could later exercise? There I put my money/rep... whatever.... where my mouth is SEE Gold thesis for below
Gold Yesterday and today 2 down day's in a row...Where's these fundamental's? I would see what history said happenned to GC & SI during the late 70's and 80's


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You may get your wish soon...
> 
> 
> But until you answer that question I refuse to believe you are a real trader that goes out everyday and trades to generate your income(the income you pay your bill's with)


Can you please quote where I said i was a trader who makes his living by trading every day?

I will wait while you go ahead and find that for me.

Only got like 23,000 posts spanning 8 years to go through, might want to use the search function. Let me know when you find it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## NoDrama (Sep 4, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


>


Yeah it must have really sucked for those people who purchased in 2003 to sell in 2011, man can you imagine only making like 10 times your money? 

Too bad you don't have a dime to speculate with. Stick with the walrus, she can't do any better.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah it must have really sucked for those people who purchased in 2003 to sell in 2011, man can you imagine only making like 10 times your money?
> 
> Too bad you don't have a dime to speculate with. Stick with the walrus, she can't do any better.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 4, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


>


Can you tell me the date of the last time I suggested someone buy silver?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Can you tell me the date of the last time I suggested someone buy silver?


you started this thread with silver at the top of that bubble, smarty.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 4, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you started this thread with silver at the top of that bubble, smarty.


No, the price of silver went on to gain another 50%. The day the thread was started the price was $32, it went on to hit $49 two months later. Which means it was a winner and my speculation made a shit ton of money if you sold it at that point. 

I don't remember ever telling anyone to buy physical silver and then hold onto it forever and ever and Never ever sell it. Do you? Of course not, you haven't even read the thread, hell, its been nearly 2 years since I last posted before johnny asked his question.

Why so bitter and hurt all the time?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> No, the price of silver went on to gain another 50%. The day the thread was started the price was $32, it went on to hit $49 two months later. Which means it was a winner and my speculation made a shit ton of money if you sold it at that point.
> 
> I don't remember ever telling anyone to buy physical silver and then hold onto it forever and ever and Never ever sell it. Do you? Of course not, you haven't even read the thread, hell, its been nearly 2 years since I last posted before johnny asked his question.
> 
> Why so bitter and hurt all the time?


bitter and hurt was your rant about me in the other thread, i am laughing non stop at "this train" which lost 47% of its value.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 4, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> bitter and hurt was your rant about me in the other thread, i am laughing non stop at "this train" which lost 47% of its value.


Poor bucky, and by poor I mean you haven't got a pot to piss in.

Let me know if you ever make anything of yourself, I doubt if I ever hear from you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 4, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Poor bucky, and by poor I mean you haven't got a pot to piss in.
> 
> Let me know if you ever make anything of yourself, I doubt if I ever hear from you.


why so bitter and hurt?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 4, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Yeah, silver went from $9 to $49 in 2 years, some of us made over $180,000 on that deal and still have quite a bit of the metal in storage.


 I'd be happy w that kind of turnover. When do you think silver will hit 15? below that how cld u not?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> Can you please quote where I said i was a trader who makes his living by trading every day?
> 
> I will wait while you go ahead and find that for me.
> 
> Only got like 23,000 posts spanning 8 years to go through, might want to use the search function. Let me know when you find it.


You are correct in that you never said you were...my bad..... I was assuming and everyone knows what that stands for...Buck is correct in his chart on Si, and GC matches it as well....If your still holding silver it has cut into your gains.....Most,people lack the knowledge to call a top so getting out @ 49.00 would require some sort of rule set?That would have probably seen your rotating percent's of your position all the way up ....Ex. Taking profit's on the way up when your rules are matched and Buying lower to replace those volumes giving you a ever higher cost basis....Then exiting whole position when you come within X % of your cost basis.....And going bear mode....There's money to be made up and down.....As for the Bubble chart, and the high's going back to the 60's 70's that are not on there ...Your difference is 2.236...it's the Sq rt of 5..They make what are called rt 5 rectangle's..And can be put together to make what are called whirling square's.....with Time the other variable creating your quadrant's....anyway's a long ass story short those rectangle's don't get applied just Horizontally either They go vertically as well and this is where you will see 2.236 come into play again....People say all the time you can't predict the market's and that's not true there are "Anomalous" number set's that will throw your work off here and there but they even out in the end. Fibonacci is a cosmic number set that see's application in ever single person's life everyday and people just don't realize. L. Pesavento has a book that covers this "Fibonacci and Pattern Recognition"....These "harmonic" pattern's have been backtested over 40 yrs and come out with almost a 80% correct rate...Where your basic candlestick pattern's over the same period fail almost 75% of the time. Just my .2 for now


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You are correct in that you never said you were...my bad..... I was assuming and everyone knows what that stands for...Buck is correct in his chart on Si, and GC matches it as well....If your still holding silver it has cut into your gains.....Most,people lack the knowledge to call a top so getting out @ 49.00 would require some sort of rule set?That would have probably seen your rotating percent's of your position all the way up ....Ex. Taking profit's on the way up when your rules are matched and Buying lower to replace those volumes giving you a ever higher cost basis....Then exiting whole position when you come within X % of your cost basis.....And going bear mode....There's money to be made up and down.....As for the Bubble chart, and the high's going back to the 60's 70's that are not on there ...Your difference is 2.236...it's the Sq rt of 5..They make what are called rt 5 rectangle's..And can be put together to make what are called whirling square's.....with Time the other variable creating your quadrant's....anyway's a long ass story short those rectangle's don't get applied just Horizontally either They go vertically as well and this is where you will see 2.236 come into play again....People say all the time you can't predict the market's and that's not true there are "Anomalous" number set's that will throw your work off here and there but they even out in the end. Fibonacci is a cosmic number set that see's application in ever single person's life everyday and people just don't realize. L. Pesavento has a book that covers this "Fibonacci and Pattern Recognition"....These "harmonic" pattern's have been backtested over 40 yrs and come out with almost a 80% correct rate...Where your basic candlestick pattern's over the same period fail almost 75% of the time. Just my .2 for now


Tell me, how does all this trading advice fit for people who are only buying actual physical silver that you can hold in your hand? No where in this thread is it suggested or implied that people play around in the COMEX, this thread is for people who only have a physical position, we weren't trying to be traders here playing with digits.

I suggest a read of the thread so you can get the gist of what the thread is about, no one wants to hear about chasing beta since it has nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2014)

Who want's to hold physical silver if it dont make money?....I don't want to read the thread....In fact I asked a post or two ago WHY would you wanna hold physical silver when paper silver will dictate it's value?

EDIT I KNOW PEOPLE ACTUALLY HAVE THERE OWN REASON'S


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Who want's to hold physical silver if it dont make money?....I don't want to read the thread....In fact I asked a post or two ago WHY would you wanna hold physical silver when paper silver will dictate it's value?
> 
> EDIT I KNOW PEOPLE ACTUALLY HAVE THERE OWN REASON'S


When SHTF all those paper profits won't buy you a cup of coffee, but the physical item will still hold value. 

Also, when selling silver back, you don't pay taxes as long as it is in the right form.

Try not paying taxes on your paper gains. The physical is 100% anonymous.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 5, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> I'd be happy w that kind of turnover. When do you think silver will hit 15? below that how cld u not?


the sooner the better, but really it all depends on the central banks. The paper markets determine the price of the physical silver, not supply and demand. With just one trader with unlimited amounts of money ( $29 trillion so far) running all the markets you can bet that absolutely everything is out of whack and when it all goes in the shitter there is going to be a shit storm unlike anything the world has ever seen. The writing is on the wall, the Dollar is losing its place in the world, other countries would rather use their own currencies to trade with , rather than being forced to use dollars. The BRICS nations are becoming very influential in the world now and there are cracks starting to appear in the western financial areas.

You know its a giant bubble when companies with no revenue, no employees, no offices, no website and no profits have huge IPO's worth Billions in $.

That little bump in the road in 2007/2008 was just a dress rehearsal, they haven't solved any of those problems, they just made them all twice as big.


----------



## chernobe (Sep 5, 2014)

Silver is awesome. So is gold. Easy to profit if your in it for the long haul. Buy whenever you are able to, sell when you are an old man. Dont worry about a couple dollar swing here and there, if your in it for the long run (10-20 years) all a price drop means is that its on sale this month/year. Ill side with 5000 years of history any day of the week.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2014)

NoDrama said:


> the sooner the better, but really it all depends on the central banks. The paper markets determine the price of the physical silver, not supply and demand. With just one trader with unlimited amounts of money ( $29 trillion so far) running all the markets you can bet that absolutely everything is out of whack and when it all goes in the shitter there is going to be a shit storm unlike anything the world has ever seen. The writing is on the wall, the Dollar is losing its place in the world, other countries would rather use their own currencies to trade with , rather than being forced to use dollars. The BRICS nations are becoming very influential in the world now and there are cracks starting to appear in the western financial areas.
> 
> You know its a giant bubble when companies with no revenue, no employees, no offices, no website and no profits have huge IPO's worth Billions in $.
> 
> That little bump in the road in 2007/2008 was just a dress rehearsal, they haven't solved any of those problems, they just made them all twice as big.


Im not gonna argue my opinion on the vast reason's that exist's for market correction's or taking profit's ....But, I will state that it's all been heard before and I believe there is still away's to go(up)....Simply, the fact is there are still to many bear's when the major fund's stop shorting and finding reason's everyday that the market should go down my sentiment may begin to sway....Same with gold just vice verse......The SHTF theory is okay except after all that happen's there will be no one to put a worth on Gld/slv as a monetary system.....I would imagine it may take year's to get something like that sorted out. Plus, if that was the case there may be quite a few mundane skills or need's that would be placed in the same value range as well. Along, with the FCB's money tho (which they have been tapering for last year) 70% of the other volume's trades are on the exchanges are by the 1%(WSJ). And. price action dictate's pricing,volumes,etc......IPO excuse IMO fall's into the Kramer/WallStreet PR thing, but that's how I view them... the best thing I ever did for myself was turn that shit off of my TV...Price for IPO's is determined by institution's and there amt of "faith in projection's maybe"? But in the end they are a relatively healthy thing for an economy and not to bad of a gauge for it's health either? Back to SI/GC tho, the physical pays out what it's trading @,So why not buy paper and make hundred's on a dollar move if year's are your time frame vs dollars? (margin maybe?) IDK if even SHTF was my theory I would not just buy it and consider it being lower this year as a sale especially since paper wise it is confined by a price. I guess SHTF is the only thing that make's since to me even if there's 5000 yrs behind it


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 11, 2014)

I might have to buy some more here soon if prices keep going down


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 30, 2014)

Still waiting on the drop


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2014)

What you talkin bout willis it is droppin?Silver don't move fast....Pips


----------

